# L4.03 Software Experiences/bugs discussion



## Stew

Just got 4.03 on my 622. So far, I haven't notice anything as far as changes, but my 622 has been rock solid using 4.01 so hopefully, nothing will change for me.

_moderator note: Since you were first to post a thread.. I hijacked it for the L4.03 discussion thread. Thanks Stew for starting one up_


----------



## RickDee

Stew said:


> Just got 4.03 on my 622. So far, I haven't notice anything as far as changes, but my 622 has been rock solid using 4.01 so hopefully, nothing will change for me.


After seeing your post I check my 622 and I now have L4.03 also. I was losing signal on a couple of HD channels with L4.01 but they all seem to have good signal strength with L4.03. That's about all I checked so far.


----------



## JimL

I got 4.03 too but unfortunately it still didn't fix OTA I lost with 4.01 Hope others have better results.

Jim


----------



## TulsaOK

Stew said:


> Just got 4.03 on my 622. So far, I haven't notice anything as far as changes, but my 622 has been rock solid using 4.01 so hopefully, nothing will change for me.


Same here. Hopefully, the pause/skip bug will be fixed. Good catch!


----------



## vmaxed

I have L4.03 also,I haven't noticed anything as far as changes. OTA seems OK.


----------



## smackman

Still rockin with 3.66.


----------



## JSIsabella

4.03 received here as well. My OTA is still working, and that is a good thing!

Amazing - 167 posts and 9414 views to discuss when 4.02 will be sent out, and we get 4.03 with no idea of what was updated or corrected.............



Jim


----------



## Will Munshower

I received L4.03, as well. I haven't noticed any changes. I'll check it out when I get home this evening. I hope everything still works. I had very few issues with 4.01.


----------



## BillJ

Hopefully L4.03 will be more stable. It does not address the problem of channel 9945 being locked into any unused favorites lists, thus requiring me to toggle thru 4 empty lists to get to 3 lists I actually use. Never had to do that before L4.01.

And L4.03 did not automatically sweep the snow off my dish this morning either.


----------



## Steve H

4.03 got here also..........no idea on what changes it will make. I did notice that with 4.01 my skip back function was not working. Sure hope they fixed that.


I just checked and "skip back" seems to be good now!!!!!


----------



## Ken Green

Trick is fixed!


----------



## Skates

kdg454 said:


> Trick is fixed!


Got 4.03 as well - and that was my first assessment - trick is working much better!

But it didn't make Versus HD appear


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Search features now work if you lock out all hd channels in the higher channel range , including hd locals . This ends the duplicate channels in the guide issue now. The dish point menu is now defaulting to the right satellite now instead of 105 or 121 neither in your check switch. Lost locks have reset to 0 & 0 but I will watch them as the day goes on . My bedroom dvr has 4 and 4 on the lost locks on that receiver. The ota station for Abc is lower on strength on my bedroom dvr , which is closer to the antenna , than my living room dvr furtherst from the antenna. There is a 10 point difference and I deleted the channels and re added them but no change. Still no dish comm working or uploading of files either. They still don't work. Maybe in a future update.


----------



## Skates

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Search features now work if you lock out all hd channels in the higher channel range , including hd locals . This ends the duplicate channels in the guide issue now. The dish point menu is now defaulting to the right satellite now instead of 105 or 121 neither in your check switch. Still no dish comm working or uploading of files either. They still don't work. Maybe in a future update.


Great news about locks - I'm gonna get on that first!


----------



## Allin4greeN

I feel so left out 

It seems like weeks now, that I've been following the 4.01, 4.02, and 4.03 threads. I'm still stuck on 3.66. When, oh when great and ominpotent E* will I receive my POP and Mapdown features?!


----------



## Mr.72

I suspect they are going to roll this out in the same serial range order as they did 4.01 ... which means when they pull the plug on this one, it likely will be before the 3.66 folks have gotten it, just like with 4.01.

I count it as a mixed blessing. Looks like 4.03 has some issues too. There is only ONE issue I am looking to get fixed with 4.03, and I don't need the new features. But I'm not willing to trade in HDMI functionality for the one fix I need.


----------



## Grandude

The herky-jerky fast forward and rewind is still there. All else appears OK for now.


----------



## P Smith

L3.66 excluded from the batch.


----------



## Mr.72

Wow. Those E* release guys are one more unpredictable bunch.


----------



## PhantomOG

I'm starting to feel like a red headed stepchild....


----------



## ronimous

P Smith said:


> L3.66 excluded from the batch.


I wonder why?


----------



## P Smith

They did some changes in code and structures related to switch matrix (seems to me included LNBF drifting value) and got pretty bad results - ppl start complain about the value, tech forced to replace the LNBFs, etc. Guess they take time for decision.


----------



## ebaltz

Lets not post a poll about 4.03 until after a few days of it being out because generally I have noticed everyone rushes to fill it out and then a couple of days later realizes there are a lot more problems than originally thought. I know I would have changed my answer on every 4.01 poll after about 2 days of usage.


----------



## dbconsultant

PhantomOG said:


> I'm starting to feel like a red headed stepchild....


Not me! I still have 366 and am glad of it. 401 was buggy and it sounds like 403 may have fixed some bugs but may have left others that I don't want. So I for one am happy to have not gotten the bugs from either release! Sounded like 401 didn't fix what I was wanting it to fix anyway which is the audio stutter and PIP and HD mapdown isn't important to me so that makes it easier for me to be patient.


----------



## sthor

Got 4.03 last night too. So far no problems but I had no problems with 4.01 either.

In fact 4.01 fixed a serious problem I had with guide data for Fox 35 WOFL Orlando OTA in 3.66. OK with 4.03 too.:righton: :righton:


----------



## ebaltz

I have 4.03. It seems trick play is better, but not perfect. My OTA signals still aren't as good as they were with 3.66. We'll see over time about the other issues.


----------



## Ron Barry

As for the polls... i always wait a few days before posting it.. For L4.03. I will wait a bit longer.


----------



## lujan

Allin4greeN said:


> I feel so left out
> 
> It seems like weeks now, that I've been following the 4.01, 4.02, and 4.03 threads. I'm still stuck on 3.66. When, oh when great and ominpotent E* will I receive my POP and Mapdown features?!


There was never a 4.02 update.


----------



## Allin4greeN

lujan said:


> There was never a 4.02 update.


True enough but, there were certainly enough posts and threads about it.  Here and in other forums.


----------



## msalvail

dbconsultant said:


> Not me! I still have 366 and am glad of it. 401 was buggy and it sounds like 403 may have fixed some bugs but may have left others that I don't want. So I for one am happy to have not gotten the bugs from either release! Sounded like 401 didn't fix what I was wanting it to fix anyway which is the audio stutter and PIP and HD mapdown isn't important to me so that makes it easier for me to be patient.


Well, I would like to have the side by side PIP and I don't have that with 3.66. What is HD mapdown?


----------



## Hall

ebaltz said:


> I have 4.03. It seems trick play is better, but not perfect. My OTA signals still aren't as good as they were with 3.66. We'll see over time about the other issues.


 Didn't you just post suggesting people wait a few days ??


----------



## Hall

msalvail said:


> Well, I would like to have the side by side PIP and I don't have that with 3.66.


 Do you use single or dual mode on your receiver (most of the time or all of the time) ??


> What is HD mapdown?


 Do you know that the Dish HD channels are in the 94xx channel range ?? If so, you don't _need_ the mapdown feature. Some people like it, though no obvious reason why.... I believe it was added because many customers cluelessly watched the SD channels instead of the HD channels. I mean, that's their choice, but is it also because they don't know where the HD channels are ?? Remember, way too many HDTV owners _don't watch HD progamming_. Worse, many _think they are watching HD when they're not_ simply because they have an HDTV set.


----------



## harsh

ronimous said:


> I wonder why?


Usually because the earlier release is less problematic than subsequent releases.


----------



## DAG

ebaltz said:


> I have 4.03. It seems trick play is better, but not perfect. My OTA signals still aren't as good as they were with 3.66. We'll see over time about the other issues.


Maybe you OTA signal are not as good as before because the trees are going to bud and leaf and blocking your view.


----------



## Eagles

Still no fix for the Closed Captioning display bugs which allow you to change how your captioning is displayed. Very problematic in many areas. 
Also the CC sync bug. For some reason there are certain shows in which the CC decoded by the 622 is out of sync with the audio. These same exact shows are in perfect sync when the CC is decoded by the TV via other Dish SD receivers. I have tested this by hooking up my 622 and my 625 to the same sat inputs for comparison. Also, last night when viewing "The Deadliest Catch" on Discovery channel on both TV1 & TV2 from my 622, the CC was out of sync as it was displayed on TV1 where the 622 does the decoding. On TV2 where the CC stream is just passed through to the TV for decoding, it was perfectly in sync. This basically tells me that the CC stream coming from the satellite is good. Something gets lost in translation when the 622 decodes the CC. This is very frustrating for someone like myself who can still hear about 50% of the dialog, but needs the CC to fill in the blanks. When it's out of sync it's unusable for me. I have been using CC for years, and except for live shows it is generally in sync about 99% of the time. When using the 622 it's touch and go.


----------



## TulsaOK

Skates said:


> Got 4.03 as well - and that was my first assessment - trick is working much better!
> 
> But it didn't make Versus HD appear


Pause/skip back/skip fwd is still messed up. Virtually unusable other than to see how far back it will go pressing back then forward. I pressed pause then skip fwd then skip back several times and went back several minutes. I really thought they would fix that with 4.03 since a lot of folks had reported it.


----------



## ebaltz

Not a good sign. Had a black screen of death after only about 2 hours of watching after 4.03.

Watching recorded HD event and had an HD live channel in PIP when it happened. Previous times it occurred in 4.01 while just watching a single program. Doesn't seem to be a connection/where/why. Had to do a front panel soft reset.

Lost locks counter must have refreshed since I had about 32 last night today it was at 4 or so after the 4.03 update.


----------



## aloishus27

BillJ said:


> And L4.03 did not automatically sweep the snow off my dish this morning either.


And that was supposed to be one of the new features in the update.... E* failed us again.:lol:


----------



## nneptune

What a shock!
First, I was in the first wave of 4.01 (which worked just perfectly for me), and now 4.03!
Cool.
After a nice nap, I'll check out how the features are working.


----------



## Will Munshower

Well, connecting with Vonage is still not working. Dish assured me that this was a known issue and the next release would address this. That's what they told me the day I got 4.01. However, when I posted that Vonage was not working when I got 4.01, several members stated that they did not have this issue. Hmmm...

How about now?...Is anyone that was not having issues with Vonage and 4.01 now having problems with 4.03?


----------



## CyberWhip

kdg454 said:


> Trick is fixed!


what is the "trick"?


----------



## Bradtothebone

ebaltz said:


> Not a good sign. Had a black screen of death after only about 2 hours of watching after 4.03.
> 
> Watching recorded HD event and had an HD live channel in PIP when it happened. Previous times it occurred in 4.01 while just watching a single program. Doesn't seem to be a connection/where/why. Had to do a front panel soft reset.
> 
> Lost locks counter must have refreshed since I had about 32 last night today it was at 4 or so after the 4.03 update.


I'm REALLY sorry to hear that.  I've been having usually one, sometimes more, BSOD's since 4.01. I also had them with 3.65 and 3.66, but not as often. Some with audio screeches, some w/o. We're growing pretty weary of them.

There seems to be some correlation with crashing when back-to-back timers are firing, but not every time. We get a lot of 1-minute recordings, followed by 54-minute recordings, but, again, not every time. Other recordings are interrupted in the middle. It's probably actually pretty random.

Sorry this is (technically) off-topic, since I haven't seen 4.03 yet.

Brad


----------



## smackman

nneptune said:


> What a shock!
> First, I was in the first wave of 4.01 (which worked just perfectly for me), and now 4.03!
> Cool.
> After a nice nap, I'll check out how the features are working.


:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah: 
:joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## cosmo_kramer

BillJ said:


> And L4.03 did not automatically sweep the snow off my dish this morning either.


I thought that was listed as an L4.06 fix, expected to be released in July. :sunsmile:


----------



## Allin4greeN

Hall said:


> Do you know that the Dish HD channels are in the 94xx channel range ?? If so, you don't _need_ the mapdown feature. Some people like it, though no obvious reason why.... I believe it was added because many customers cluelessly watched the SD channels instead of the HD channels. I mean, that's their choice, but is it also because they don't know where the HD channels are ?? Remember, way too many HDTV owners _don't watch HD progamming_. Worse, many _think they are watching HD when they're not_ simply because they have an HDTV set.


I would just like to add HD channels into one of my "Favorites" in the EPG. Although flipping through different Favorites is only a minor annoyance, it sure would be nice to actually view all of my favorite channels in one guide.


----------



## Ron Barry

Why can't you create a personal favorite list to accomplish this Allin4Green?


----------



## Allin4greeN

Ron Barry said:


> Why can't you create a personal favorite list to accomplish this Allin4Green?


I did, although I didn't think that I could add HD channels to it... Huh... it works... Apparently I'm more clueless than I thought :blush: I'm pretty sure I had problems doing this on an earlier sw version than 3.66. Oh well, thanks!


----------



## Ken Green

CyberWhip said:


> what is the "trick"?


FF, REV, SKIP, etc.

On my two units, the jerky skipping that showed up with 4.01 is now gone with 4.03. The Pause + repeated taps on REV is still skipping back 10 sec, rather than 1/4 frame. The Pause + FWD seems fixed, as well as, all the other trick functions.


----------



## Hall

I created my FAVs list on the 2nd day I had the 622 and included the available HD channels. That would have been with 3.63 software.


----------



## nneptune

Has anyone noticed their dropped audio issues, if you had any, resolved with this new release?
So far, so good. 
Then again, I've been sleeping and have had the baby channel on for my 2 year old.
Now I have to figure out where my 12 year old son is before my wife gets home!


----------



## GeeWhiz1

I have two 622s. One had gotten 4.01, the other was still on 3.66. I just checked and now I have one on 4.03 and the other is still hanging in on 3.66. I guess that shouldn't be a surprise.

I haven't checked out anything on 4.03, but I wasn't seeing any problems with 4.01. I will be glad when my receivers have the same software version though. It gets interesting when I have to remember which receiver has split screen PiP and the HD mapdown features. :lol:


----------



## wahoolions

Definitely mixed feelings here...I would like to see some of the new features and functionality, but am not unhappy with 3.66. It is surprising that this was pushed out without speculation and discussion on the board.


----------



## ymkmkrz

I am a newbie to the 622, just installed 2 weeks ago and I am on 403. The receiver is freezing up while watching recorded programs. So far I have been unable to identify anything common other than recorded programs. I can have tv2 off or on, but it has never occurred while watching tv2. HD or SD, network or cable channels. I have to power off to restore, YV1 is viewed via HDMI. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Also have verfied CC is off. I have read through many posts with freezing as my search context. Hope my first post isn't a stupid one, but even if it is, it would be worth it to me to get the issue resolved.


----------



## Ron Barry

It was discussed... There is a L4.02 thread with 182 posts discussing the anticipation of L4.02/L4.03 http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=84169.

L4.03 is what was referred to in this thread as L4.02.


----------



## audiomaster

cosmo_kramer said:


> I thought that was listed as an L4.06 fix, expected to be released in July. :sunsmile:


I just looked out and Charlie Ergen was sweeping off my dish. I am near Charlotte and it did have a lot of tree pollen on it! Guess I better go tell him my 61 degree dish is on the other side of the property!


----------



## BillJ

Not sure if this relates to L4.03 --- Just tried interactive Weather Channel and got a message that the service is locked and I must enter a password. Then I tried Instant Weather and all my favorite city locations were gone. I was able to re-enter them. 

I was having so many problems after L4.01 downloaded that I don't believe I ever used anything in the interactice service in the last couple weeks. Maybe it was screwed up before but I know everything worked while I had L366.


----------



## Scooters

I got 4.03 this morning. Austin Fox KTBC-7 seems to be good. Trick Plays are much better, but still have a way to go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I was messing around with my OTA last night, and turned off my 622... then it came right back on and it was taking the download. It happened so quickly I almost reset the box, but luckily I was paying attention and let it take 4.03 like it wanted.

No problems so far today... but the kind of problems I saw with 4.01 were very much intermittent... so I have to reserve full judgment for a few days to see if there are any that come back... but so far it at least isn't a backwards step.


----------



## whatchel1

I still have multipath problems w/ 403. I haven't had time to tell if it is better or worse yet. With just a little time that I have watched the PBS HD channel that has it the worse seems to still have it just as bad. The 30 FF & 10 R seems to work a bit smoother. Channel change is now about 2 secs to audio & 3 to video.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Channel change speed seems to be back to normal again...whatever that is...


----------



## ebaltz

4.03 is WORSE that 4.01 if that was possible. I am pissed. I have had 3 screech black screen of death reboots and random times this evening. Totally screwing my whole evening of TV watching. Something different happening each time, so make no difference if it is a HD or SD program or if its recorded or not. I am getting sick of this. I had virtually no problems for 6 months with the previous 3.6x firmware.


----------



## TulsaOK

kdg454 said:


> FF, REV, SKIP, etc.
> 
> On my two units, the jerky skipping that showed up with 4.01 is now gone with 4.03. The Pause + repeated taps on REV is still skipping back 10 sec, rather than 1/4 frame. The Pause + FWD seems fixed, as well as, all the other trick functions.


If I press Pause - then REV then FWD then REV then FWD it will skip back a minute or two. Are you experiencing that? It's a neat function (when it works) while watching sports and checking out a certain play. It's unusable, at least on my 622.


----------



## Ron Barry

ebaltz said:


> 4.03 is WORSE that 4.01 if that was possible. I am pissed. I have had 3 screech black screen of death reboots and random times this evening. Totally screwing my whole evening of TV watching. Something different happening each time, so make no difference if it is a HD or SD program or if its recorded or not. I am getting sick of this. I had virtually no problems for 6 months with the previous 3.6x firmware.


Understand your frustration ebaltz but lets try and feed information back and remember this the support forum, I currently have L4.03 and have not had any issues. Well I did not have any issues with L4.01 either on my boxes. Not a black screen. Always bafelled why some get this pain others do not. Lots of variables here and the more details the better.

Noticing anything in your counters that seem out of the ordinary? There was a post earily in this week where someone did a NVRAM reset.. Be curious is that persons reliability improved. Starting to wonder if something hickups in the update process that might the cause of boxes loosing reliability. DO you have a lot of timers set? I am around 200 timer events. IF you have OTA, have you tried removing that from the equation to see if reliability returns.

Very interested in hearing from the other folks that had the large number of watch dog timer counts and reliability issues with L4.01 if they are still seeing them with L4.03. I am actually surprised at how quiet the posts are for L4.03 and it is making me think the sample size is rather small.


----------



## ryan8886

Hmmm....seems I'm the first still running L3.66 to post the update! I was not in the last two rollouts (L4.01 and first L4.03) and running L3.66 last night. However this nasty cold is keeping me from my good night's sleep! :nono: Got up around 4:40am to watch some TV and noted a change in my EPG. Checked and found I'd been blessed/cursed with L4.03 overnight. Seems E* is pushing this one a little farther a little faster. Guess we'll see how well it works!


----------



## skyviewmark1

Yep it's Rolling out to me too.. I hope this 622 performs as flawlessly with 4.03 as my other one has been doing. Guess the 3.66 folks don't have to wait any longer.


----------



## Todd H

Went from 3.66 to 4.03 last night. Haven't had time to check it out, but will give it a good work over after work.


----------



## smackman

4.03 software downloaded last night from 3.66 software. 622 came up with all channels locked out but I have corrected that and so far its looking good.


----------



## srrobinson2

Since version 4.x went in, I have had repeated problems with signal dropout on my OTA stations. I am in the Chattanooga, TN DMA, and I have been using the OTA channels without any major issues since I received my 622 a year ago. Last night, I watched "The Unit" which was recorded from local CBS OTA HD channel (WDEF 12-1) Tuesday night at 9PM. The weather was clear during the recording, and the signal strength reported by the 622 for that station is 100%. The picture froze 10-12 times, and I got the "Part of this recording was lost due to signal loss" popup box at least 5 times.

Now for the audio issues: I use optical toslink connections on both units. Once the L4.x software was downloaded, my volume output dropped significantly on my oldest 622. My newer one seems to be unaffected. 

So, from a voting standpoint, I like the picture outside of picture and the new HD indicators, but I need the OTA stuff to work, so I would prefer the L3.66 version ovedr L4.x at this point. As for the volume issues....any ideas there? Why just on one box, but not the other?


----------



## RASCAL01

Woke up this morning and 4.03 was downloaded to the receiver. Everything is working fine.


----------



## tnsprin

Just had all my OTA channels dropped to 0. I was watching one when the system got to its scheduled maintenance at 7:30 (anoteher but older bug as its set for 5:30), and asked me to shutoff. It did its reboot and came back on with the OTA channel for about a second and suddenly said it lost signal. Switching to other OTA channels also showed the lost signal screen. Went to digital locals add screen and tried selecting each of the 35 or so channels and supchannels. Each of them came up with 0 and unlocked. Did a power button reboot to get the stations back.


----------



## RASCAL01

I went from 3.66 to 4.03 today. I have not seen any problems .


----------



## mchouse

i still havent recieved any version of the new software , should i have at least got 4.01 by now ??


----------



## Allin4greeN

Hall said:


> I created my FAVs list on the 2nd day I had the 622 and included the available HD channels. That would have been with 3.63 software.


An impressive feat... I've had my 622 since before 3.57 so, apparently I just missed the memo 

I got 4.03 this morning also! Anxious to take it for a test drive. I'll be sure to report all of my issues to ya, Hall


----------



## brantlew

Got my 4.03 this morning and my OTA Austin FOX is finally fixed!

On the downside I now have a problem. I realize that it is considered a "feature" but it sucks for me and I wonder if anyone knows how to disable it. It seems that the HD channel mapping feature now forces me to record shows in HD if they are available. I actually like to record shows (ie. Sopranos) in both SD and HD so I can archive the SD version and delete the HD version. Is that possible anymore? Does anyone know how to force an SD recording?


----------



## wje

Go to the setup/local channels menu. Select the new channel display button. You can set whatever behavior you like. Wasn't that obvious? Really, I don't know how users that don't read these forums are expected to ever figure out how to use a 622.


----------



## brantlew

Thanks wje. I can't imagine why I didn't think to go to the "Local Channels" menu to change my satellite channel display.


----------



## Hall

mchouse said:


> i still havent recieved any version of the new software , should i have at least got 4.01 by now ??


 No. Presuming you have at least L3.66, you're fine. You'll get the update when Dish puts your receiver's numbers on their list. _You can't do anything otherwise._


----------



## DanoP

I have the update too.....I've been poking around nervously. Afterall, things have been working fine with 3.66 so I had no desire to see that messed with.


----------



## kkozma

Woke up to 4.03 this morning myself. So far so good. I was having problems with one of my locals dropping out on me with 3.66 but it appears to have been fixed. We shall see.

I guess I'm in the minority here, but I *like* the new HD channel mapdowns. And more importantly, so does my wife. lol


----------



## samchecker

I'm among those who went straight from 3.66 to 4.03 this morning. I only had time to do a quick check, but my recorded shows and timers seem to be there intact.

And while it's a little early to tell if this has totally been fixed, I did a fast runthrough of my OTA's, and I was delighted to find that I'm getting stronger, more stable signals on all of them! I even got a nice strong signal on the CW station here (WWHO) that broadcasts way the heck from south of town, and that's the first time that's happened.

So, a preliminary thumbs-up...can't wait to put it through its paces more tonight!


----------



## blackwhole

Upgraded from 3.66 to 4.03 overnight. Like the HD mapdowns, but I lost the OTA locals. Tried to re-scan, tried front-panel reboot, no-go.

Will try again after work.

At least I can watch Tigers/Wings side-by-side tonight!


----------



## smackman

So far, great! My OTA signals are registering a stronger signal but I do not know if this is "real" or "cosmetic" meaning how could the signal strength jump 30%? I am also picking up a distant station but it maybe terrestial. If the number is real I will take it and if its not I will still take it. Everything seems GREAT!


----------



## fmcomputer

Upgraded from 3.66 to 4.03 overnight. My local OTA 1000% better. Have to check out the rest tonight. Thank You D*. See Mr. Mark I can praise as well as complain.


----------



## ronimous

Just when I was about to give up on the morning "menu, menu" routine...there it was this morning...4.03!!!!!!! Went from 3.66 to 4.03!!!


----------



## Amherst

Went from 3.66 to 4.03 this morning. Would rather have it left at 3.66 from what I've read so far on the newest updates. Scared to death and will report any NEW issues.

Update: Tricks are working, OTA working-signal good, timers are intact. Have not found any new problems.


----------



## Hunter Green

4.03 seems to have fixed for me the thing where resuming after a pause skips ahead, but fast forward is still very jerky.


----------



## articos

First phase of the spool started last night/this morning. Night before, it looks like a small (limited) spool to start the roll out. They skipped 4.02.


----------



## Hall

fmcomputer: D* typically means DirecTV, while E* means Echostar (Dish)


----------



## Marriner

My wife asked me "where are my shows, i can't find them?" i looked and the night before my 622 had been updated from L4.01 to L4.03. Funny thing is the lost scheduled events were in the 'history' section of the dvr menu as having been recorded but not available for view.


----------



## wamjdavis

I was switching between watching two shows being recorded and when I switched the new show (which was over the air) went black although I could hear the audio just fine ... also could not switch out of that black screen ... only hard reset by pulling plug for several minutes got it back ...



ebaltz said:


> Not a good sign. Had a black screen of death after only about 2 hours of watching after 4.03.
> 
> Watching recorded HD event and had an HD live channel in PIP when it happened. Previous times it occurred in 4.01 while just watching a single program. Doesn't seem to be a connection/where/why. Had to do a front panel soft reset.
> 
> Lost locks counter must have refreshed since I had about 32 last night today it was at 4 or so after the 4.03 update.


----------



## TBoneit

brantlew said:


> Got my 4.03 this morning and my OTA Austin FOX is finally fixed!
> 
> On the downside I now have a problem. I realize that it is considered a "feature" but it sucks for me and I wonder if anyone knows how to disable it. It seems that the HD channel mapping feature now forces me to record shows in HD if they are available. I actually like to record shows (ie. Sopranos) in both SD and HD so I can archive the SD version and delete the HD version. Is that possible anymore? Does anyone know how to force an SD recording?


FWIW I've always gotten better looking recordings from the HD channel than the SD channel. That would be outputting via the S-Video to the recorder. Other thing I've noticed is that on Sd channels I have to hit Zoom once to get full width on the recorder.


----------



## rogerpl

Upgraded to 403 overnight. Only issue so far is some channels are showing lost satellite and trying to reacquire. These channels seem to be related to map down channels only. I didn't have a lot of time to "play" with it this morning. No loss of OTAs or recordings. Some increase in OTA signal strength on most but not on the one that needed help the most. Probably no relation to upgrade.


----------



## cwc

I am in the Austin area and last night my 622 went from 3.66 to 4.03 and all appears to be well, so far. The OTA dropout of KTBC 7 appears to be fixed; my biggest heartburn. I like the HD mapdowns and my recordings appear to be there.

CW in Cedar Park


----------



## Arky

RASCAL01 said:


> Woke up this morning and 4.03 was downloaded to the receiver. Everything is working fine.


Me too, so far.


----------



## cwc

Amherst said:


> Update: Tricks are working, OTA working-signal good, timers are intact. Have not found any new problems.


I have seen the reference to "tricks" several times but with no explaination. Can someone describe that term for, as it refers to the 622?

Thanks,
CW


----------



## P Smith

articos said:


> First phase of the spool started last night/this morning. Night before, it looks like a small (limited) spool to start the roll out. They skipped 4.02.


Little off base, Dish skip in first batch L3.66.
If you will start reading the thread http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143 it will help you look reliable .


----------



## P Smith

From toniight L4.03 spooling for ALL 622s
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143


----------



## wje

I've had 1.5 days of time to play with 403 so far. The main thing I've noticed is that OTA scans work much better than they did in 401.

I don't get as many OTA channels found as I did back with 366, but it's at least consistent now. I get the same number on each scan. With 401, I'd get a random number somewhere between 0..12, now I consistenly get 9. With 366, I used to get somewhere around 14, but many of them weren't actually viewable.


----------



## ronimous

cwc said:


> I have seen the reference to "tricks" several times but with no explaination. Can someone describe that term for, as it refers to the 622?
> 
> Thanks,
> CW


Yeah, I'm in the dark on that one too.


----------



## msalvail

Did everyone get 4.03 last night? I, too, went from 3.66 to 4.03. I now have side by side PIP and the HD designation on the channels in the Guide. Is there anything else of note that I should check to see if it's there and working?


----------



## Mr.72

"tricks" seems to be shorthand for "trick play", which is a term used by D* to refer to buttons like FF, skip, REW, etc.


----------



## odbrv

BillJ said:


> Not sure if this relates to L4.03 --- Just tried interactive Weather Channel and got a message that the service is locked and I must enter a password. Then I tried Instant Weather and all my favorite city locations were gone. I was able to re-enter them.
> 
> I was having so many problems after L4.01 downloaded that I don't believe I ever used anything in the interactice service in the last couple weeks. Maybe it was screwed up before but I know everything worked while I had L366.


I had the same problem on one of my 622s. The cure is to use the menu and go to locks(5) and channel locks(2) and see if all the channels were selected for you. All mine were. I then cleared the list and the password request went away. I did have to reenter all my favorite city selections.


----------



## johnr475

Well I got 403 overnight. It has totally killed my 3month old 622. When I turned on the tv the picture was frozen. After 3 resets it finally started working. I went to check the system info(6-1-3) it froze up again. It took 2 hard boots to get it working. I then went to check my 2nd tv. Guess what? I got sound but no picture. Again 6 reboots with no luck. I finally called tech support. I was told they would hand it off to the engineering. The tech guy told me it was good that I got 403. I asked him who was it good for. Sure as hell it wasn't good for me. Until then I am SOL on my second tv and tv1 is unstable. I had ZERO problems with 366. If it is not fixed in 2days I will call them back and request a new 622. As you can tell, I am not a happy camper.  

JohnR


----------



## voripteth

I first realized that I had 4.03 when I noticed new audio dropouts that occurred on recorded programs. (It was a HD recording.) The sounds would disappear for a second every ten seconds or so. I held the power button and rebooted the system and the dropouts disappeared.

Other than that 4.03 seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## smackman

The ONLY problem so far is I have a PBS OTA channel reading 100% but it will not lock in. It locked in before 4.03 but it want now. Besides that I have tried scanning OTA many times and I can save with no lockups, no caller ID lockups; no hitting pause then resuming after pause to live TV etc. The HD mapping is overkill to me but whatever. The S/S PIP is nice also. So far GREAT.! Any ideas why my OTA want lock on this one channel? Its not a biggie.


----------



## articos

P Smith said:


> Little off base, Dish skip in first batch L3.66.
> If you will start reading the thread http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=46143 it will help you look reliable .


I usually do scan your thread. I said limited, which you had already noted in another thread that 366 was not included. I'm not trying to look reliable - either I will be or I won't.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

msalvail said:


> Did everyone get 4.03 last night? I, too, went from 3.66 to 4.03. I now have side by side PIP and the HD designation on the channels in the Guide. Is there anything else of note that I should check to see if it's there and working?


Nope, not everyone got it.

I have one 622 that had gotten 4.01 and then 4.03. My second 622 is still on 3.66.


----------



## Wake Jitsu

Okay, I'm a little slow. What is "HD map down" mean again?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Wake Jitsu said:


> Okay, I'm a little slow. What is "HD map down" mean again?


It's taking a channel and having it appear as a different channel number. What Dish has done is taken all it's HD channels that have SD equivalents and made them appear with the same channel number as their SD equivalent. For example, if you turn this on you will now see 2 Food Network channels at 110, regular FoodTV and FoodTV HD. You also still turn to the HD channel at it's normal channel up the 9000 range.


----------



## Wake Jitsu

Rob Glasser said:


> It's taking a channel and having it appear as a different channel number. What Dish has done is taken all it's HD channels that have SD equivalents and made them appear with the same channel number as their SD equivalent. For example, if you turn this on you will now see 2 Food Network channels at 110, regular FoodTV and FoodTV HD. You also still turn to the HD channel at it's normal channel up the 9000 range.


Thanks Rob. You say, "if you turn this on", there's some process the user has to do to enable this?


----------



## rogerpl

Rob Glasser said:


> It's taking a channel and having it appear as a different channel number. What Dish has done is taken all it's HD channels that have SD equivalents and made them appear with the same channel number as their SD equivalent. For example, if you turn this on you will now see 2 Food Network channels at 110, regular FoodTV and FoodTV HD. You also still turn to the HD channel at it's normal channel up the 9000 range.


As I posted earlier the map down seems to be my only concern right now. The new map down channels are working fine but when I go to its 9000 equivalent I get the loss of sat. message, not on all so I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## wje

smackman said:


> The ONLY problem so far is I have a PBS OTA channel reading 100% but it will not lock in. It locked in before 4.03 but it want now. Besides that I have tried scanning OTA many times and I can save with no lockups, no caller ID lockups; no hitting pause then resuming after pause to live TV etc. The HD mapping is overkill to me but whatever. The S/S PIP is nice also. So far GREAT.! Any ideas why my OTA want lock on this one channel? Its not a biggie.


4.01 had a lot of problems with OTA, ranging from not being able to find any, to not finding some. I had a lot of problems with OTA that went away with 4.03, but apparently not all have been fixed.

However, I remember a thread a few days ago describing the same symptom, and someone said it was actually a station problem not transmitting the proper PSIP. I have no idea if that was accurate or, if it was, if it's what you're seeing, but maybe it will give you a place to start.

Just to head off a bunch of "what's PSIP", it's Progam and System Information Protocol data, which is stuff stations transmit to allow receivers to identify them. And to head off more people saying "that's not accurate", yes, this is a gross oversimplification.

Check this out, from the ATSC org:

http://www.psip.org/psip_reasons.html

The next-to-last bullet item is the important one.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Wake Jitsu said:


> Thanks Rob. You say, "if you turn this on", there's some process the user has to do to enable this?


It's on by default as of L4.0x, but you can turn it off in the settings for the 622. I can't remember the exact options I think it's Menu -> System Setup -> Local Channels. In here you can turn on/off HD mapdowns.


----------



## wje

Another thing I just noticed in 403.

If I cancel out of the sys info screen before it's finished the satellite scan, I'll get a popup saying my switch has a problem. Doesn't seem to have any bad effect, though.

This might have always been a problem, but I haven't seen it before, mostly because I've been going to the sys info screen a lot lately.


----------



## Rob Glasser

rogerpl said:


> As I posted earlier the map down seems to be my only concern right now. The new map down channels are working fine but when I go to its 9000 equivalent I get the loss of sat. message, not on all so I'm not sure what to make of it.


Strange, I'd think if you were getting it for one you'd get it for the other. Is this happening all the time? or every once in a while? Are you getting any switch error messages? You might want to go and run an check switch and make sure everything is ok.


----------



## Rob Glasser

wje said:


> Another thing I just noticed in 403.
> 
> If I cancel out of the sys info screen before it's finished the satellite scan, I'll get a popup saying my switch has a problem. Doesn't seem to have any bad effect, though.
> 
> This might have always been a problem, but I haven't seen it before, mostly because I've been going to the sys info screen a lot lately.


FYI, I had this happen a couple times on L4.01 and after that I would seem to have sporadic problems with locking onto channels where sometimes I'd see an acquiring satellite signal ... messages. After running a check switch those problems seem to disappear. Not sure if it's related but something to watch for. Kind of goes hand in hand with my previous post.


----------



## articos

wje said:


> Check this out, from the ATSC org:
> 
> http://www.psip.org/psip_reasons.html
> 
> The next-to-last bullet item is the important one.


But the first one deserves special mention...

"Here are a dozen for you to consider:

(#1) Cool acronym"

Have to give a nod to ATSC/PSIP.org for putting that as their top reason to use PSIP.


----------



## plasmacat

I got 4.03 last night at about 11:30 pm. My 622, which was off, turned itself on and made very loud whirring noises for a couple of minutes. When I checked about 10 min later, 4.03 was there. I previously had 3.66. So much for the 3am designated software downloading time.
Everything seems fine so far except maybe the changing channels time is longer.


----------



## dmspen

Yep, got mine last night. I turned off the rx around midnight (pacific time) and it immediately went into download mode.


----------



## Albie1200

Woke up to 4.03, and no OTA. You know when I was reading all about 4.01 I was excited, but then saw problems and thought maybe it won't happen. Well I want my 3.66 back! OTA is gone and front panel reset and unplug reset do not bring them back (yes I did rescan each time). On top of that seeing that most are not having problems makes me believe this could be a long lasting problem. I did not have enough time to call a CSR this morning, so I will have to call tonight.

It really pisses me off because all the network shows I record, I record off OTA. So hopefully they can fix it quickly or I have to go reprogram all my shows.


----------



## jmccull78

Got 4.03 also last night. Everything seems to be a smooth transition, AND I can finally watch my local CBS, WCIA out of Champaign, IL. Since they upgraded their transmitter to 1MW (and it is 5 miles away), I have not been able to view it consistantly. NOW, perfect!


----------



## tnsprin

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Nope, not everyone got it.
> 
> I have one 622 that had gotten 4.01 and then 4.03. My second 622 is still on 3.66.


Should be everyone now. See P Smith report in 
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=892153#post892153. 
I am pretty sure the list of serial numbers, previous software, bootstraps and buildconfigs listed covers everyone.


----------



## fmcomputer

Hall said:


> fmcomputer: D* typically means DirecTV, while E* means Echostar (Dish)


Ya, I realized that after I posted. Sorry...


----------



## INHUMANITY

I woke up this morning with 4.03. My 622 went from 3.66 directly to 4.03.

I haven't had a chance to play with all the new functionality as I'm watching Lost, but the HD logo is a nice touch.

I did notice that my wireless phone adaptor is working perfectly now. With 3.66 I had to hit the "test connection" 3 times until it successfully gave me a phone connection "OK" message.


----------



## P Smith

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Nope, not everyone got it.
> 
> I have one 622 that had gotten 4.01 and then 4.03. My second 622 is still on 3.66.


If you'll post screenshot of System Info of your 622 with L3.66, then we could help you verify why.


----------



## INHUMANITY

Rob Glasser said:


> It's taking a channel and having it appear as a different channel number. What Dish has done is taken all it's HD channels that have SD equivalents and made them appear with the same channel number as their SD equivalent. For example, if you turn this on you will now see 2 Food Network channels at 110, regular FoodTV and FoodTV HD. You also still turn to the HD channel at it's normal channel up the 9000 range.


Beautiful explanation. I finally get now.


----------



## MilYellow02

I got mine last night as well. The previous version was fine so the only thing I really checked was signal strength. My 110 went from 77-83 to over 100. :eek2:


----------



## cosmo_kramer

Just received L4.03 last night from L3.66.

I want to suppress all SD channels that are a content mirror of their HD counterparts (i.e 140 ESPN). I locked the SD version of 140, then selected *Hide Locks*. The SD version still appears in the EPG. What did I do wrong, or is this not possible??


----------



## Rickroeder

Have 4.03 and still have to reboot every morning to get a picture. Maybe its the HDMI to DVI cable I have to use as my Sony KP-57WV700 has no HDMI. The sound is always there but only picture after the power button hold down.


----------



## Scotty

I went from 3.66 to 4.03 today. I have not seen any problems. 

LOVE Side by Side PIP!

Scotty


----------



## patmurphey

cosmo - have you heard of favorites? Thats how you do it - no need to mess with locks.


----------



## wje

Rickroeder said:


> Have 4.03 and still have to reboot every morning to get a picture. Maybe its the HDMI to DVI cable I have to use as my Sony KP-57WV700 has no HDMI. The sound is always there but only picture after the power button hold down.


Have you always had this problem? This triggered a vague memory from some of the HDMI problems D* had with the HR10-250. There were some cases where, if equipment was turned off and then back on, the DVR side didn't recognize the fact and didn't resync. I think there was a firmware update needed on the TV side to fix it for some TVs. This may or may not have anything to do with what you're seeing, but you could try checking Sony's support site and see if a firmware upgrade was released for your TV.


----------



## rogerpl

rogerpl said:


> As I posted earlier the map down seems to be my only concern right now. The new map down channels are working fine but when I go to its 9000 equivalent I get the loss of sat. message, not on all so I'm not sure what to make of it.


After playing around some more with the HD mapdowns it seems to be a switch issue. Running check switch shows no problems but corrects the issue for a while. I had no problem with jumping around then loss of sat comes up and doesnt re-acquire signal. I am having a problem of signal strength with sat. 110 with some wet snow but this happened this morning before the snow.


----------



## cummingsje

Rickroeder said:


> Have 4.03 and still have to reboot every morning to get a picture. Maybe its the HDMI to DVI cable I have to use as my Sony KP-57WV700 has no HDMI. The sound is always there but only picture after the power button hold down.


Also have 4.03 (previously 4.01). I have a Sony KD-46wt500 and also use HDMI to DVI cable. I have never experienced your problem. Perhaps trying the HDMI reset will work?


----------



## cosmo_kramer

patmurphey said:


> cosmo - have you heard of favorites? Thats how you do it - no need to mess with locks.


Thanks *patmurphey*, I have heard of favorites, I usually use All Sub. But, instead of building a favorite that is essentially All Sub minus the few mirror SD channels, I would like to suppress those few instead. Do you know if locking those channels, and then hiding locks supposed to do that??


----------



## bdj6020

I had 4.03 spooled to my 622 last night. Now I am getting a lost signal notification for the following:


Code:


Channel		9419	9427	9471	9473	9475	9477	9481	9486
Sat		129	129	129	129	129	129	129	129
Transponder	27	27	23	11	11	11	23	23

Prior to the spool last night I didn't have any problem getting these channels. I've run a check switch and that did not fix the problem.


----------



## Rob Glasser

I just posted the release notes for L4.03, as expected they are pretty small, but here they are nonetheless: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85176


----------



## Dave RL

cosmo,

I had the same problem but I had not set a password. Once I set the password then the locked channels did not show.


Thanks for the release notes Rob!

-Dave


----------



## wje

Rob Glasser said:


> I just posted the release notes for L4.03, as expected they are pretty small, but here they are nonetheless: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85176


Interesting (and small, as you said). Is this supposed to be a complete list? People seem to be reporting other things fixed. So, either they are confused (me included), or, as usual, there's other stuff not in the release notes.


----------



## Citation4444

I received 4.03 yesterday on my 622. Today I have had the 622 reboot on its own twice and then reacquire its signal. Perfectly clear sunny day. What can be going on here?


----------



## Rob Glasser

wje said:


> ... or, as usual, there's other stuff not in the release notes.


Bingo. Typically the release notes only reference major fixes or enhancements, they don't list every single bug fixed.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat

Scotty said:


> I went from 3.66 to 4.03 today. I have not seen any problems.
> 
> LOVE Side by Side PIP!
> 
> Scotty


I received 4.03 as well, but I have yet to see PIP. What do you have to do to use it?

Thanks


----------



## Volitar Prime

I went from 3.66 to 4.03 today and completely lost my OTA. 0 signal on all channels. Performing a channel scan find 0 channels. I even unplugged the system, let it sit for 10 or so minutes, plugged it in and rescanned. Still nothing.

Help!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Bobby Bearcat said:


> I received 4.03 as well, but I have yet to see PIP. What do you have to do to use it?
> 
> Thanks


Just keep hitting PiP, the first time it will be a small window, the 2nd time a larger window, and the 3rd time it will go split screen.


----------



## Bobby Bearcat

Rob Glasser said:


> Just keep hitting PiP, the first time it will be a small window, the 2nd time a larger window, and the 3rd time it will go split screen.


Does it work with HDMI connection as that is what I have hooked up?


----------



## ThomasTrain

I got this version on both of my 622's last night and I had a problem on one of my 622s where I had two 0 minute recordings but there was no conflicts listed.

I have also noticed another bug. If you start watching a DVRed show and then stop it, the "time remaining" counter will update with the correct remaining time. But once you start it back up, it will not update again for that show.


----------



## gdarwin

Bobby Bearcat said:


> I received 4.03 as well, but I have yet to see PIP. What do you have to do to use it?
> 
> Thanks


Need to be in single mode.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Bobby Bearcat said:


> Does it work with HDMI connection as that is what I have hooked up?


Yes, it works with all of the connections, but you have to be in single mode. Dual mode dedicates a tuner to each set of outputs and you lose PIP.


----------



## INHUMANITY

Confirmed my first bug...

The shows that I had recorded, but not finished are starting over.

What I mean is if I want to choose "Resume" on Planet Earth for example, it starts the program over instead of continuing from where it left off.

It even says 33 minutes remaining or whatever the time left is, but when I Resume it starts the program over.

So far this has only happened with the stuff I recorded before 4.03 hit my receiver last night, so it's not a big deal at all.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Allin4greeN

I had some time to play with my 622 "F" w/Boot Strap 1711RBDD and L403RBDD-N.

So far, things look good...

Channel changes take no longer than before (they might even be quicker, can't really tell as I was never too concerned with this). 

All previously scheduled timers look like they're going to fire (I'm anxious to see if that's indeed the case tonight).

I haven't lost any OTA channels and signal strength(s) don't really appear affected one way or the other. If anything, they might be on the slightly stronger side.

Over the next week I hope to notice fixes to audio drop/stutter problems on DVR'd programs and intermittant Caller ID functioning. Neither of these issues has been too bad so, even if these fixes aren't included in 4.03 I'll be content to have the same stability I had w/3.66.

Just my $.02 after only a few hours...

EDIT: And, of course, I'm happy with the new POP and HD Mapdown features. I now have one FAV guide that is much cleaner. I think it's a half-decent feature.


----------



## Iggi

Went from 3.66 to 4.03 last night, no hard drive today... Called DN and a replacement is on the way.


----------



## Ken Green

TulsaOK said:


> If I press Pause - then REV then FWD then REV then FWD it will skip back a minute or two. Are you experiencing that? It's a neat function (when it works) while watching sports and checking out a certain play. It's unusable, at least on my 622.


Yes Tulsa, that is still not working as it used to with 3.66. The jerky FF and REV, and the SKIP times seem to have been corrected, but the "seesaw" trick, that used to work correctly with 3.66 is still not working correctly in either 4.01 or 4.03.

Last season, I could move a baseball in-and-out of a glove as many times as I wanted....cannot do that now....like that?

On the side...last night, one of my 622's lost all OTA's. Cured by a reset. First time that has ever happened. The unit that lost them was set in dual-mode with both TV1 and TV2 being used. The other unit that kept them was set in single-mode. Both have 4.03. Who knows if it's related or not.


----------



## charlesm

Haven't watched much yet, but SD on a couple of channels that were notorious for "digital" looking picture does seem better. Have to spend more time to see if its just the broadcast or if quality has really improved. Haven't looked at HD yet.

CMM


----------



## lparsons21

I got mine last night too!  

OTA is much better on all but one channel, but it was the flakiest before also.

I like the HD icon and the side-by-side PIP. I also noticed that the satellite signals are reporting stronger, especially 129.

So far, it is a good upgrade for me.


----------



## BobaBird

INHUMANITY said:


> Confirmed my first bug...
> 
> The shows that I had recorded, but not finished are starting over.
> 
> What I mean is if I want to choose "Resume" on Planet Earth for example, it starts the program over instead of continuing from where it left off.
> 
> It even says 33 minutes remaining or whatever the time left is, but when I Resume it starts the program over.
> 
> So far this has only happened with the stuff I recorded before 4.03 hit my receiver last night, so it's not a big deal at all.


So are programs recorded by L403 affected?


----------



## bmanner

L403 must have been spooled last night to my 622. My OTA channels are not good. Pixelization on every one. My signals are 92+ but the 622 is not locking them in like it did with L366. 

Anyone having this problem?


----------



## tywahn

I was only getting stereo with 366 ... I now have 403 .. I have yet to watch anything yet, however. Did they fix the surround capabilities with this upgrade?
Thanks...


----------



## jmccull78

bmanner said:


> L403 must have been spooled last night to my 622. My OTA channels are not good. Pixelization on every one. My signals are 92+ but the 622 is not locking them in like it did with L366.
> 
> Anyone having this problem?


No, not here. The update completely fixed the pixelation problem that I have had for several weeks on my local CBS affiliate. They recently upgraded their power to 1 MW and it killed my reception. I was just about ready to order a filter for the channel, but I ended up saving the $50 because 4.03 took care of it....


----------



## dondmac

I have received L4.03. I get HD locals via OTA, and tonight when I sat down to watch The Office on my local NBC affiliate I received a 16:9 ratio picture but it was compressed into a much smaller space and surrounded by black bars, as if I were trying to watch it on a 4:3 screen. Twice during the show the picture expanded briefly to fill the full wide screen with a clear HD signal, but when it did, part of the audio disappeared (the characters' mouths were moving but no sound was coming out) and I heard only background music. Really weird. The ABC affiliate has been steady HD wide screen all evening, but CBS has bounced back and forth between wide screen and a 4:3 look. All of this is taking place on the local HD digital channels via my antenna. Signal strength appears to be higher across the board.

I do like the map downs and the other HD graphics throughout the guide and on the list of DVR recordings.

I also encountered the issue of recorded programs not resuming where I left off, but instead starting over.

I'll wait a day or two to see if things clear up on the HD locals.


----------



## P Smith

L4.03 began spooling a few minutes before midnight ( Pacific) 4/11/2007.

[I'm posting same info each few hours and ppl still speculate when we knew it is a FACT.]


----------



## Allin4greeN

Dear E*,

Thank you for L4.03, because not only do I love the POP feature but, <sniff> now when I'm done watching a DVR'd program <sniff> I can actually delete it without having to change menu screens... or stand on my head <sniff> I'm so happy... :icon_cry: Seriously, I had no idea how much of a complete pain in the arse that was, and what a pleasent surprise that you fixed it!

So, other than that... all of my timers fired tonight, there were no increases in watchdogs, and my OTA's look great. Caller ID still doesn't work right but, eh... no biggie.

Sincerely run'n in Single Mode,
Allin

P.S. Can I access the POP feature with just one button press some day... pretty please?


----------



## ls7dude

srrobinson2 said:


> Now for the audio issues: I use optical toslink connections on both units. Once the L4.x software was downloaded, my volume output dropped significantly on my oldest 622. My newer one seems to be unaffected.


I just got 4.03 today, like a lot of others. I've had my new plasma for about a month and a half. The volume normally gets really loud around 20 and when watching shows like RAVE HD and the concerts I turn it up to close to 30 and it is almost too loud to listen to. I don't recall ever having the volume above 30.

Tonight, I was watching some shows and I realized that for me to hear it as loud as I wanted, regular TV I was in the high 30's, where as before I was in the low 20's.

I thought there might be something wrong with my new TV. Further playing around I come to find out that all of my HD channels have the audio volume output lowered.

I'm pretty disappointed in the HD volume output loss... or should I say very disappointed.

Check to see if it is HD only..


----------



## ls7dude

voripteth said:


> I first realized that I had 4.03 when I noticed new audio dropouts that occurred on recorded programs. (It was a HD recording.) The sounds would disappear for a second every ten seconds or so. I held the power button and rebooted the system and the dropouts disappeared.
> 
> Other than that 4.03 seems to be working fine for me.


Tonight I was watching an older episode of Big Love and the audio was dropping out left and right!!

This on top of the HD audio volume being lowered and the lip synch being off I'm pretty mad.


----------



## JM Anthony

I had no problems with 4.01 and still none with 4.03. I almost always watch my local HD OTA and have zero, zip, nada problems. Good going E*!! :goodjob: 

John


----------



## dgilley

Hello,

I had zero problems with the previous version of firmware on my 622. Last night 403 downloaded and now I have a serious problem.

I use HDMI output to my Samsung 67" DLP TV. This has worked flawlessly for a long time.

Now with 403 I get no sound on HD channels. The sound and picture work fine on SD channels. But I only get picture and zero sound on HD channels. This same condition is true even for HD programs that I have stored on my hard drive from weeks ago that used to work fine. Now when I play them back they also have zero sound.

Grrrrrrr. Anyone else have this problem? Anyone have HDMI working properly with 403 on HD channels?

Dish seems to have little respect for HDMI. The 622 has had flaky HDMI issues for some people since it was introduced and the Dish explanation and plan to resolve is about as weak as could be. I had the HDMI port fail on a 622 after it worked perfectly for 6 months and the techs swore it was a "compatibility problem with my TV". Even after it had worked fine for 6 months? They told me I would just have to live without it, until I told them I would cancel if they didn't send me a new 622 with a working HDMI port since I had paid $400 for the product in part for that feature. They did send me a new one and it's HDMI has worked perfectly . . . until now.

Now they don't even test HDMI on HD channels with this new firmware download?? <sigh>

-dg

p.s. - I love the idea of the logo marking the HD channels and programs. If only I could actually watch them! Or rather watch and listen to them.


----------



## SMosher

I see the screeech issue is still there.


----------



## TulsaOK

1. When viewing OTA and losing signal, the buffer gets dumped on BOTH tuners.
2. While in Pause mode, frame fwd and frame rev virtually unusable.
3. Swapping tuners while watching a recorded program and then swapping back will not switch back to the recording; must start the recorded program again.
4. Viewing a program that's recording and pausing while switching tuners, when returning to the recording, starts viewing at the end of the buffer.
5. When starting a recorded program, sometimes will hang until Skip Fwd is pressed.
I know these were submitted as 4.01 bugs but remain in 4.03. Sometimes I think checking out a new release from Dish is like watching an episode of House.


----------



## TulsaOK

kdg454 said:


> Last season, I could move a baseball in-and-out of a glove as many times as I wanted....cannot do that now....like that?


Yes, like that. I really used that when watching sports programs.


----------



## SMosher

TulsaOK said:


> Yes, like that. I really used that when watching sports programs.


Sure don't think they'll fix this anytime soon.


----------



## scottmail

I just recieved L403, and I have lost ALL of my Sat 129!! I have not had any problems for 1 year before this. This is unacceptable!! Any ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Allin4greeN said:


> P.S. Can I access the POP feature with just one button press some day... pretty please?


Cry some more tears of joy... because you already can!

Introduced at the same time (back in 4.01) as POP...

Press the "Position" button on your remote instead of the PIP button and you go straight to POP. Press "Position" again to go back to one screen.


----------



## TulsaOK

Rob Glasser said:


> I just posted the release notes for L4.03, as expected they are pretty small, but here they are nonetheless: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85176


After seeing the feedback from the Beta Group, I don't see many of these issues addressed in 4.03.


----------



## Grady

Got the update last night. Like a few people here I lost all my OTA channels. Tried re-scanning, re-booting- everything. I ended up calling Dish and got a CSR. She wasn't much help- forwarded my problem to an engineer to check out. I hope it's a big enough problem that they'll do something about it!


----------



## maxt

Im one of the few that lost his OTA tuner completely.  

I used to get 18 channels with 90%+, with this new update they are all at 0 with no activity. Dish tech support said they'd pass it on to their engineering department. Kinda disappointed, only had dish for a month a half now. Going to call the local installers that did the install tomorrow and see what they have to say about it. ( I signed up through a local company, they have a good reputation for support so I figured it might come in handy, lets hope it does) 

L403 looks like it brings pretty cool features with the HD pulldown. I just hope that they can resolve this OTA tuner issue without changing out the box.


----------



## Ron Barry

maxt and anyone else.. If you are having issues with L4.03, first thing to try is pull the power cord and wait for a few minutes and plug it back in. See if that gets things working well again. Also, look at the L4.01 OTA threads. NUmber of people were able to get their OTA back. Might be clues in that thread what they did to restore them.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

P Smith said:


> If you'll post screenshot of System Info of your 622 with L3.66, then we could help you verify why.


No need to post a picture. It spooled about 15 minutes after I posted that. I happened to be sitting next to it when it turned on and made a bunch of noise. I turned it on after it was done and there was 4.03.

This is the first chance I've had to post since then. The main thing is that now I have 4.03 on both machines.


----------



## SMosher

Ron Barry said:


> maxt and anyone else.. If you are having issues with L4.03, first thing to try is pull the power cord and wait for a few minutes and plug it back in. See if that gets things working well again. Also, look at the L4.01 OTA threads. NUmber of people were able to get their OTA back. Might be clues in that thread what they did to restore them.


Did this. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## johnrboren

Two weeks ago, L401 was installed on my system. After that, it would constantly hang and go to a black screen. It would eventually reboot itself or sometimes had to manually reboot it. This went on for two weeks - chopping shows into several parts. L403 was installed two days ago and things are better, but instead of 20 reboots a day, its only happening now about 2-3 times a day. (I watch TV when I'm working).

Now, I am using the second output on the Tv to output to my computer using Coax. I have it set where the main TV can watch its own and I watch on the computer on the separate tuner.

Things seem to mess up more when its recording other shows on the other tuner or the HD tuner - but not always - sometimes it doesn't do it at all.

Finally, I called Dish and after explaining the situation and that I doubt its the power strip, I hung up.

Anyone have any ideas? Why would this mysteriously start after L401?

Thanks
J


----------



## nneptune

ls7dude said:


> I just got 4.03 today, like a lot of others. I've had my new plasma for about a month and a half. The volume normally gets really loud around 20 and when watching shows like RAVE HD and the concerts I turn it up to close to 30 and it is almost too loud to listen to. I don't recall ever having the volume above 30.
> 
> Tonight, I was watching some shows and I realized that for me to hear it as loud as I wanted, regular TV I was in the high 30's, where as before I was in the low 20's.
> 
> I thought there might be something wrong with my new TV. Further playing around I come to find out that all of my HD channels have the audio volume output lowered.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed in the HD volume output loss... or should I say very disappointed.
> 
> Check to see if it is HD only..


My HD channels always have had lower volumes than the SD channels. It's a bit of a pain. RAVE is especially low in the volume area.


----------



## goldviper

403 DL'd last night and the split screen is very coooool.
everything works great.


----------



## Ken Green

Ron Barry said:


> maxt and anyone else.. If you are having issues with L4.03, first thing to try is pull the power cord and wait for a few minutes and plug it back in. See if that gets things working well again. Also, look at the L4.01 OTA threads. NUmber of people were able to get their OTA back. Might be clues in that thread what they did to restore them.


Ron,
I power corded both receivers this morning....just as a rule-of-thumb, being a good idea to do after any s/w update spools in. Both receivers seem to be running nice and smooth now.
I'd also recommend, anyone who has received the update, do a hard reset.


----------



## TimL

I'd had problems locking in on the few OTA channels I get (Am using a Indoor antenna) but with the 4.03 software WKBN-27 (Youngstown) and WEAO 49 (Akron) are holding signal well above 60 strength without Dropouts..WDLI-17(Canton)I have had problems with though they are the closest station to me..Still cant lock on..


----------



## jgriffin

Here's a letter I sent to E* this evening; basically sums up my love of the new software:

_I wanted to send some feedback regarding the latest "update" to my 622 HD receivers.

First, a quick background. I upgraded to a 622 HD receiver in April 2006. The receiver experienced occasional resets, but was overall fairly reliable. I purchased a second 622 early 2007 for a bedroom HD system. This receiver has been outstanding for reliability with virtually no issues.

Two or three weeks ago, the 366 version software on my older 622 was updated to a 401 version software. This rendered the receiver almost unusable. It experienced screeching audio/black screen resets at least 8-10 times a day. I had heard a new software version was going to be released soon so I hoped that would solve the problems. The second (newer) 622 never did receive the 401 update and continued to work flawlessly with the older 366 software.

Last night (4/11) both receivers were updated to a 403 version software. The original 622 still experiences random reboots.

What really annoys me is the newer 622 receiver now experiences the same issues. I experienced six reboots over the course of 45 minutes while trying to record programming this evening. One timer never did fire. At one point the receiver began cycling the "acquiring signal" screen over and over. I finally had to unplug the main power to get that reset.

Please let me know how you intend to remedy this. Maybe a software rollback? If I can't utilize the service I pay for, it's going to be time for a change._


----------



## nicksrocks

We received 4.03 and we're having the black screen/no audio problem, as well. It has happened at least a half dozen times today. We reset the receiver and it brings everything back but for how long is questionable....sometimes it'll hold for 10 minutes, sometimes an hour or longer. We've never had a problem like this until today. My husband called tech support and basically they said if it happens again to call back. Their 'policy' is they can't do anything until there have been two incidents (even though we told him it happened multiple times today). The guy didn't even mention the software upgrade! He was trying to blame it on the rain that we had LAST night, lol!  I hope this gets itself worked out. To say it's frustrating is an understatement.


----------



## Allin4greeN

HDMe said:


> Cry some more tears of joy... because you already can!
> 
> Introduced at the same time (back in 4.01) as POP...
> 
> Press the "Position" button on your remote instead of the PIP button and you go straight to POP. Press "Position" again to go back to one screen.


Sweet, thanks HDMe! :icon_bb:


----------



## MikeHou

Not seeing much difference here in terms of bugs (fixes or new bugs). The only real issue I had with L366 was an annoying pop on HD locals in DD 5.1 mode which occurs occasionally when returning from or going to a commercial, and I still have that. Guess I'm happy it didn't get worse, but still.

I like the POP, but was hoping for it to work differently when "viewing" a music channel on one tuner and something else on the other. What I like to do sometimes is listen to music while watching a ballgame, but when you do this in PIP, the floating banner that tells you what's playing will float over the screen with the game. Does this now even in POP mode. Was hoping the banner would float within its own window.


----------



## skyviewmark1

There has to be some correlation between receivers, switch, and dish setup causing problem. I see JGriffin say that both his 622's have the same problem.. While both of my 622's bought at different times are working almost flawlessly. I see many people who have multiple 622 say they have no problem and the opposite amount that say that both 622's are screwed..

I am runnng a Dish 1000 with 3 dual Dish Pro Lnbs and a Dish 300 with a dual dish pro LNB pointed to 61.5. All this feeding to a DPP44 switch. And this switch feeding 2 622's, a 625, and a 522. All 4 receivers are in a closet. Basically stacked on each other.. Never had a heat issue.. And from L.366 to 4.01 to 4.03 now on both units my 622's have been rock solid. How can this be. To much trouble for me to pull my units out to see what S/N version they are but since they were purchased over a year apart I suspect they would be different lots.


----------



## skassan

rogerpl said:


> Upgraded to 403 overnight. Only issue so far is some channels are showing lost satellite and trying to reacquire. These channels seem to be related to map down channels only. I didn't have a lot of time to "play" with it this morning. No loss of OTAs or recordings. Some increase in OTA signal strength on most but not on the one that needed help the most. Probably no relation to upgrade.


I was having the same issue when 4.01 came down. It seems to be gone now. But you might try this. It worked for me. It seems only one of the receivers was having a problem. So if i pressed Swap to use the other tuner, I was fine. I noticed this mostly on 6016, Sirius' The Vault.


----------



## skassan

Rob Glasser said:


> Just keep hitting PiP, the first time it will be a small window, the 2nd time a larger window, and the 3rd time it will go split screen.


Or, you can hit P-POS (position) and it goes directly to the split screen.


----------



## blackwhole

Ron Barry said:


> maxt and anyone else.. If you are having issues with L4.03, first thing to try is pull the power cord and wait for a few minutes and plug it back in. See if that gets things working well again. Also, look at the L4.01 OTA threads. NUmber of people were able to get their OTA back. Might be clues in that thread what they did to restore them.


Yep, did several resets. Front-panel, and power cord, no luck. I called Dish Tech Support and although Rich was very polite and pleasant to deal with, he had no solutions. He basically told me the same thing as the others, he'd send a report to engineering and hopefully the next upgrade "in a few weeks" would solve the problem.

So who can tell me how to go back to 3.66?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I am having problems with the sound blairing out loudly when ever a timer kicks in on the other tuner. This has been happening since I received L.4.01 software. It continues with L. 4.03 too. This reminds me of when we used to only get dolby digital sound on one tuner and pcm on the other. IT needs to be addressed.


----------



## voripteth

I was a fortunate one who had no problems with 4.01. Unfortunately 4.03 is looking to be more problematic. The first show I played with 4.03 suffered from the audio gap bug. This is where every ten seconds or so audio disappears for a second. A soft reboot appeared to fix this.

This morning I tried to play a program while one was recording. (Both were SD programs.) The 622 screen suddenly went black and the unit went dead. It didn't respond to holding the power button. I pulled the power for a bit and then restarted. It did play while recording then but these problems with the latest software is distressing.

How is it that for each thing that they fix in a version several more seem to break?


----------



## ebaltz

There is a serious problem with 4.03 that first appeared in 4.01 and has not been fixed/addressed. It causes the unit to suddenly and without warning go to a black screen (sometimes accompanied by a loud screech. This has been reported by numerous people on this board and it seems to occur at various times not related to actions of the user. 

Dish? Hello? Get on this and fix it fast! Or, roll us back to the almost perfectly stable 3.6x.

Lets start a thread to provide Dish with as much information with this serious problem


----------



## BobaBird

Request to *all*: To help track what's really new in L403, could you also state if your 622 previously had L401 or L366? The OTA experience from 366 to 401 was very mixed, and it looks like it may be that way again from 401 to 403.

*MikeHou*, have the song titles of an audio channel always floated over the entire screen in PIP (and now POP) mode, or do you remember when that started?


----------



## blackwhole

BobaBird said:


> Request to *all*: To help track what's really new in L403, could you also state if your 622 previously had L401 or L366? The OTA experience from 366 to 401 was very mixed, and it looks like it may be that way again from 401 to 403.


I went from L366 to L403, lost all OTA. It appears the ATSC tuner is not working, nothing shows up when I scan for locals.

So how long until L404?


----------



## mikeyinokc

Got 4.03 earlier this week. Still have the audio dropouts while watching OTA HD stations.


----------



## Stray Cat

I was downgraded from L3.66 to L4.03. L3.66 was not perfect but better than L4.03. My picture quality is not as good and what you could call motion blur has appeared with L4.03.


----------



## anthonyi

I was on version L3.66. I now was upgraded to L4.03. No issues at all on my end and never had any on the older version.


----------



## jacmyoung

Did not have time to read through this but anyone can tell me if the closed caption issue is solved? My 622 kept losing CC last week and only a box reset could bring it back. This has been driving my wife mad since she has to tune the sound way down after the baby is asleep.

Or advice me how to live with a mad woman with little child


----------



## jgriffin

> To help track what's really new in L403, could you also state if your 622 previously had L401 or L366? The OTA experience from 366 to 401 was very mixed, and it looks like it may be that way again from 401 to 403.


Update: My first (older) 622 went from 366 to 401 to 403. Intermittent resets with 366 went to major stability issues with this unit (multiple daily black screen resets).

My second (newer) has developed a more severe issue. This went from 366 direct to 403. _Never had a reset in 3 months of use with 366. Have had about 15 black screen resets in a little over 24 hours so far. This one, however, resets, goes to the "acquiring satellite signal" screen, and locks up on "0 of 5." a power cord reset is the only way to get it back up and running.

These issues are completely random, and happen during recording, during idle times, etc.

I would have been happy to keep 366 forever based on my favorable experience with it._


----------



## Amon37

I got 403 yesterday I like the way the it shows "HD" on my recorded shows. The mapdown is strange, on my favorites everything is still were I want it. My wife likes the HD channels in the 9xxx range, but if I manually punch in channel "110" on the remote it automatically goes to the HD channel and I wouldn't care but food doesn't run the same shows. That is my only miniscule gripe.


----------



## lukin4u

1st time poster 

lurker for a cple of weeks
(since i got dish)

just got 403 from 366

havent played with it yet
although the ota is all good

ive read through all 8 pages 
and still have a cple of questions

thought i would start here


Hdmi is set up before update
do i need to switch pref. now after update?
cause i heard 366 was not hdmi capatible...

can u change modes from remote...

if recording on tv2 can u switch to finish recording on tv1
(tv2 is my default)


thx in advance


----------



## Rob Glasser

skassan said:


> Or, you can hit P-POS (position) and it goes directly to the split screen.


Yes, I see that now, thank you and thank HDMe that pointed that out to me, you learn something new every day =)


----------



## Rob Glasser

Amon37 said:


> I got 403 yesterday I like the way the it shows "HD" on my recorded shows. The mapdown is strange, on my favorites everything is still were I want it. My wife likes the HD channels in the 9xxx range, but if I manually punch in channel "110" on the remote it automatically goes to the HD channel and I wouldn't care but food doesn't run the same shows. That is my only miniscule gripe.


James Long posted this earlier in the thread but what you can do if you want mapdown but only for simulcast stations simply go into your locks menu and 'lock' the mapdowns that do not simulcast, then hide locked channels. I use this method for not only that but to hide all the shopping channels and various other channels that I get but will never watch.


----------



## Hall

Amon37 said:


> ...but if I manually punch in channel "110" on the remote it automatically goes to the HD channel and I wouldn't care but food doesn't run the same shows.


 I've mentioned this more than once and it would be nice if Dish differentiated channels like HGTV, FOOD, and Discovery in regards to the mapdown feature. They are NOT the same channels. This feature is fine and dandy for HBO and HBO-HD, ESPN and ESPN-HD, and so on though.


----------



## Ron Barry

lukin4u said:


> Hdmi is set up before update
> do i need to switch pref. now after update?
> cause i heard 366 was not hdmi capatible...
> 
> can u change modes from remote...
> 
> if recording on tv2 can u switch to finish recording on tv1
> (tv2 is my default)
> 
> thx in advance


L366 was HDMI capatible. Just did not pass through DD 5.1. L4.01/L4.03 added this ability.

No you cannot change output resolution of the receiver through the remote. You can change the format (Scale the picture) using the format button.

You cannot switch tuners during the middle of the recording.


----------



## Grandude

BobaBird; said:


> *MikeHou*, have the song titles of an audio channel always floated over the entire screen in PIP (and now POP) mode, or do you remember when that started?


I believe it has always done this. Looks like they use the screen saver routine to float the music info. Very annoying as I would like to listen to music sometimes while other things are on in a PIP window.


----------



## Scott Spillers

I received L4.03 as well. During about 90 minutes of use, I didn't notice any differences from L4.01. Fast forward & rewind are still jerky.


----------



## MikeHou

BobaBird said:


> Request to *all*: To help track what's really new in L403, could you also state if your 622 previously had L401 or L366? The OTA experience from 366 to 401 was very mixed, and it looks like it may be that way again from 401 to 403.


I went from L366 to L403



BobaBird said:


> *MikeHou*, have the song titles of an audio channel always floated over the entire screen in PIP (and now POP) mode, or do you remember when that started?


Yes, titles have always floated over entire screen since I got it in August '06 (not sure if that was L365 or it's predecessor)


----------



## Grandude

Last night I tried to watch a previous recorded program and got two spontaneous reboots so gave up on it.

This morning I decided to do a two minute power plug reboot and then tried again to watch the same program that seemed to be causing the reboots last night. This time it successfully ran the whole program without a reboot. Hope it is fixed.

I was not having any reboots prior to L4.03. Went from 366 to 401 and then 403.

Now it would seem that whenever a new software version is downloaded it becomes necessary to do a hard reboot. This should NOT be necessary. It must cause a lot of problems for the uninformed out there that do not visit forums but are forced to call Dish and then told to do the hard reboot.


----------



## patrick

Only issue so far is some channels are showing lost satellite and trying to reacquire.


----------



## Albie1200

I also went from 3.66 to 4.03. Spoke with CS yesterday (actually 3 times after getting disconnected twice). When I finally got to Advanced CS (E* must be really busy with calls as she picked up the phone) they said they have gotten a lot of calls about OTA loss and to try and re scan or check for new firmware every day. 

I have been quite patient so far, but in seeing all the problems I really am starting to ask why this update was sent out. POP and the mapdown are nice, but I liked my OTA better!! 

Does anyone know if E* has the ability to downgrade a box to 3.66, in reality a upgrade? Wondering if I should even deal with more disconnects by calling them tonight.


----------



## patrick

I would like to go back to 3.66
I don't know why they don't let us choose what release we want to use.
3.66 was perfect, 4.01 and 4.03 are buggy.


----------



## Rob Glasser

patrick said:


> Only issue so far is some channels are showing lost satellite and trying to reacquire.


I would do 2 things and see if it fixes your issues. First, pull the power, wait a few seconds and plug it back in. This does a full hard reboot and goes through more extensive boot process than a normal front panel reboot. Next, go into System Setup and the Point Dish screen and run a check switch.

Hopefully things will be better off for you after that.


----------



## Volitar Prime

I called about losing all the OTA and they are sending out a new unit. I'm not really happy with that because I have a lot of shows recorded that I don't really want to lose right now. The new unit will show up sometime this next week and then I'll have 10 days to send back my current one. Hopefully someone figures out a fix for this before that time which would allow me (and others in the same situation as me) to keep our current units with the shows that we've already recorded.


----------



## blackwhole

Albie1200 said:


> POP and the mapdown are nice, but I liked my OTA better!!


I agree! I have the locals via satellite, but not HD. Maybe the solution is to push E* to roll out more HD locals? Ha!


----------



## Rob Glasser

Volitar Prime said:


> I called about losing all the OTA and they are sending out a new unit. I'm not really happy with that because I have a lot of shows recorded that I don't really want to lose right now. The new unit will show up sometime this next week and then I'll have 10 days to send back my current one. Hopefully someone figures out a fix for this before that time which would allow me (and others in the same situation as me) to keep our current units with the shows that we've already recorded.


If you haven't already try removing all your OTA channels from the receiver, then once they are gone, pull the power on your receiver to do a hard reset. Once that is done try scanning for OTA again and see if you can get them back up and running.


----------



## papayazz

Got the 403 ywsterday.Works fine so far. Have one problem>>>>>What happened to the CC on CBS and NBC????? The CC on FOX and ABC work ( sort of) Anybody else have this problem and any suggestion on how to fix it,if it;s possible????


----------



## Ken Green

Ron Barry said:


> Originally Posted by lukin4u
> if recording on tv2 can u switch to finish recording on tv1
> (tv2 is my default)
> 
> You cannot switch tuners during the middle of the recording.


Ron,
I believe Lukin was asking if he can switch modes during a active recording, which you can, rather than switching tuners, which you cannot.
Switching from dual to single-mode during a recording sent to TV2, will not interrupt the recording.


----------



## Larry Caldwell

3.66 to 4.03. I don't know when, since I have been too busy to watch TV this week. About 2:00 AM I couldn't sleep and decided to watch Smallville, recorded from one of the Superstations package just a few hours before. It pixellated, broke up, pixellated again, and the audio dropped out, at least 20 times during the one hour show. The weather was clear. Then I decided to watch a movie that I know was recorded on USA under 3.66. No problems. 

4.03 waited until 4:00 AM to force a reboot. I said OK, turned off the TV and went back to sleep.


----------



## Curmudgeon

When the picture is surrounded by black, that's usually a sign the station is broadcasting a 4:3 feed in 1080i.
It can also occur if you're tuned to an SD analog station, which has a 16:9 picture, framed top and bottom with black bars (as it should be) and your tv is upconverting that SD signal to 1080i.



dondmac said:


> I have received L4.03. I get HD locals via OTA, and tonight when I sat down to watch The Office on my local NBC affiliate I received a 16:9 ratio picture but it was compressed into a much smaller space and surrounded by black bars, as if I were trying to watch it on a 4:3 screen. Twice during the show the picture expanded briefly to fill the full wide screen with a clear HD signal, but when it did, part of the audio disappeared (the characters' mouths were moving but no sound was coming out) and I heard only background music. Really weird. The ABC affiliate has been steady HD wide screen all evening, but CBS has bounced back and forth between wide screen and a 4:3 look. All of this is taking place on the local HD digital channels via my antenna. Signal strength appears to be higher across the board.
> 
> I do like the map downs and the other HD graphics throughout the guide and on the list of DVR recordings.
> 
> I also encountered the issue of recorded programs not resuming where I left off, but instead starting over.
> 
> I'll wait a day or two to see if things clear up on the HD locals.


----------



## sulaco1997

I had one blackout today after L403 was installed. I was watching CNN (200) when it went out. I had no functionality what so ever. The 622 wouldn't even shut off. I had to pul the plug and let it sit for about 5 minutes. Once i plugged it back in everything seems to be working.

Had the same issue with L401.


----------



## rustamust

4.01 - 4.03 without a problem and none since receiving on tue. Have used most of the features that I normaly use and works great.


----------



## Aridon

3.66 to 4.03 as well. No issues so far, loving the true dual buffers when swaping and the HD mapdown is pretty sweet as well.

Very nice, you have a happy customer Dish.


Thank you


----------



## Albie1200

Volitar Prime said:


> I called about losing all the OTA and they are sending out a new unit. I'm not really happy with that because I have a lot of shows recorded that I don't really want to lose right now. The new unit will show up sometime this next week and then I'll have 10 days to send back my current one. Hopefully someone figures out a fix for this before that time which would allow me (and others in the same situation as me) to keep our current units with the shows that we've already recorded.


Did your OTA work before 4.03? If it did you might want to call them back and cancel that new box (unless of course you really want a new box). I highly doubt it is the box as it seems many have the same problem. I went through 2 DVR box replacements while with D* and it sucks if you keep as much on the drive as i do. The only way to get those old shows back is to record all episodes which gives you too many. It's a no win situation.

I was told by advanced CS that if the box does not get a new update in a few days to call back and see what they can do. I guess i am going to call on Sunday and ask for 3.66 back.


----------



## Aliens

Still having audio problems after FF OTA programming. On the plus side, I can pause OTA programming without it going to live TV once resumed.


----------



## lionsrule

I have 2 622's in my house. They both have 4.03. Tonight, one of the two units has lost all of the ota signals. I tried to delete the channels and rescan, but the rescan did not work AT ALL. Then I did a front panel reset. Then a new rescan, which worked this time. Now, all of the OTA's work. A VERY SCARY 5 minutes for me.


----------



## JSIsabella

As a programmer, and while reading these posts, I just can not seem to get any type of handle as to why some people have no problems (I am one of those), and why some are having complete OTA dropouts and other problems. 4.01 and now 4.03 actually fixed the problems I was having with one OTA station. Except for the 60X FF being really jumpy, my unit works great. I can not comment on the HDMI issues, as I use component video. I lost no recordings, and have had no problem on playback of older recordings or those made last night. And there have been no audio problems whatsoever.

I think this was asked somewhere else, but I do not remember seeing any response, so I will ask it again. Are there different manufacturers making the 622's, and could that be what is what is causing these differences? 

And I have seen many references to the hardware revision. How do you check this? It might be more helpful to the E* techs, if they could narrow down the problems to some particular hardware. So maybe when we list what works and what doesn't, we should list what the hardware configuration is of our 622 units. I would be glad to do this, just tell me where to look, so I can post it.

What do you all think?

Jim


----------



## Ron Barry

Jim, 

I am all about providing as much information as possible. Been meaning to put together some templetes to help people provide as much info that might be helpful to types of problems, but have not had the time to put them together. I will soon and put them up in the tips and tricks sticky.

To answer your questions: 

1) I am not aware that the 622 is made in multiple locations. I think it is single sourced but I can't remember for the life of me the details. 

2) The revision number can be found on the back of your 622. As to what this letter refers to has been a source of more than one discussion. Some think it refers to a production run identification. Others believe it is tied to hardware revisions. Definitely something to report if possible.


----------



## mark069

I have had it for two days now and everything is working fine - I love the new PIP feature and I really like how they now label HD recordings as such on the DVR. 

I'll post again if I experience ANY negatives..... I was upgraded from L3.66 and my only complaint with that system was the malfunctioning close captioning on some channels (either CC was non-existant or it was badly out of sync with the audio dialogue). 

I have heard that CC was fixed for L4.03....


----------



## Hall

I luckily don't seem to run into the problems many do, but I thought I'd look for this "pause, jumps ahead on play" report. So, during a commercial, I paused for ~5 seconds and then pressed play. It really didn't seem to continue from where I stopped it. I repeated this 3-4 more times. The last time, when I hit play, it popped up the "Live TV" banner !! Safe to say, it's jumping ahead.


----------



## wahoolions

So I did receive 4.03 the other day, but never had 4.01 or 4.02. Weird...

Can someone please confirm that if I turn on the channel mapdown via Menu -> System Setup -> Local Channels -> Chan Display -> HD Priority that I will in fact lose my timers? If so, will I lose all of them, or only those that are affected by the mapdown?

Thanks,

-Gary


----------



## ls7dude

nneptune said:


> My HD channels always have had lower volumes than the SD channels. It's a bit of a pain. RAVE is especially low in the volume area.


This wasn't the case for me. My SD and HD were both the same output level. This is even the same with a concert that was previously recorded. In other words, I have a concert recorded that if I played my volume at 30 on it, it was really loud. Tonight I was over 40 with it and it still wasn't loud enough. This volume thing is really annoying.


----------



## aaronbud

Rob Glasser said:


> If you haven't already try removing all your OTA channels from the receiver, then once they are gone, pull the power on your receiver to do a hard reset. Once that is done try scanning for OTA again and see if you can get them back up and running.


I too lost my OTA when "upgraded" from 3.66 to 4.03. I have tried the things you have suggested. Do you have any other ideas? Front panel resets have been tried as well.

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## sulaco1997

Well it's happened twice today. Another blackout. This time with screaching audio. I was watching a recorded program.

This happened with L401 and now with L403. The only way to stop it is to pull the plug, wait, and then plug back in.

NOT HAPPY!!!


----------



## aaronbud

lionsrule said:


> I have 2 622's in my house. They both have 4.03. Tonight, one of the two units has lost all of the ota signals. I tried to delete the channels and rescan, but the rescan did not work AT ALL. Then I did a front panel reset. Then a new rescan, which worked this time. Now, all of the OTA's work. A VERY SCARY 5 minutes for me.


Just be glad yours worked at all. I have tried every reset I know of, and still no OTA. Afraid to call Dish because I don't want a new box because I don't want to lose my recordings.


----------



## TulsaOK

JSIsabella said:


> And I have seen many references to the hardware revision. How do you check this?


I think the hardware revision number is the letter following the serial number. Mine happens to be L and it was installed in December of '06. I too have wondered why some have problems and some don't on the same software release. I can only attribute it to different hardware components which if true, really sucks. That means that a certain release will fix problems on some receivers and cause more on others. My 622 has exhibited problems with 4.03 that I did not have with 4.01.


----------



## dclaryjr

I looks like it that I got something that I asked for in the "wish list" thread. I didn't like the fact that when doing a theme search, once you got to the "virtual keyboard"screen, the sound would go out. Well I just did a search and the sound was there the whole time!


----------



## Ken Green

aaronbud said:


> Just be glad yours worked at all. I have tried every reset I know of, and still no OTA. Afraid to call Dish because I don't want a new box because I don't want to lose my recordings.


Aaron,
If you have already done a hard reset (power cord), and switch matrix reset, go to the locals page and make some sort of change that prompts the "updating receiver memory" window when you select "done." Then, do a hard reset. Once back to operations, go back to the locals page and see if you can manually enter your OTA frequencies, and get a lock.


----------



## thehunlf

Upgraded from 3.66 to 4.03 yesterday AM and after playing for a day and a half, absolutely no problems yet. No reboots (black screens) and side by side PIP is great. No issues with OTA here in Rockford, IL and a problem I used to have with the Fox HD channel being too strong (apparently) for the 3.66 to record (lots of drop outs) seems to be fixed. I recorded White Chicks tonight and not one drop out in two hours. So I give 4.03 a big thumbs up for now!


----------



## jmp1

Have tried unplugging for 10 minutes, soft resets, rescanning.

Had 10 channels with great signal before upgrade, now all show zero signal.

Rescan also finds nothing.

I don't want to loose all recorded shows by getting a new box when it is clear the issue began with a software change and likely canbe fixed with another update.

Does anyone have a link to a list of the changes that went in with this release. I have had to get them one by one by reading through posts. I'd like to know what they were trying to provide when they broke the OTA.


----------



## charlesm

In fact, as I posted earlier, I'm noticing much less digital effect on channels that previously had been problems (i.e. 46 inch screen, get closer than say 10 feet, you would notice definate pixelation. ) For instance, on Disney channel's Hannah Montana I would get bad pixelation. Sometimes when faces got a bit distant (but still large enough to make out details) the face would become a blob, no eyes, nose or mouth or, a specific region would look like it was out of focus to the extent you couldn't make out details but right outside that region you could. Now mostly I get a consistant image with just color variations in solid colors (black background has scintilating grey in it, etc). This could be just due to the broadcast of course, but I've been looking for the image problems and (so far) have only noticed much milder digital problems. Basically it looks more like an analog signal over C-band ( that' a good thing).

CMM


----------



## MikeHou

L366 to L403

I was in the Channel Locks menu locking out the duplicate mapdowns, and picture froze, no sound. Got out of the menu, tried changing channels, all were black, no sound and couldn't put it in standby. Unplugged it, let it set a couple of minutes, came up fine, no problems since.

Had this a couple of times in prior versions.


----------



## Curmudgeon

Did you use the menu to reset everything back to the factory defaults BEFORE doing the hard reset?
Based on the fact that the vast majority are having NO OTA problems, and in fact many showing signal strength improvement, you may well have a hardware/location specific problem.
Coincidences do happen, and it sounds like your OTA tuner may well have eaten the "green wienie".



jmp1 said:


> Have tried unplugging for 10 minutes, soft resets, rescanning.
> 
> Had 10 channels with great signal before upgrade, now all show zero signal.
> 
> Rescan also finds nothing.
> 
> I don't want to loose all recorded shows by getting a new box when it is clear the issue began with a software change and likely canbe fixed with another update.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a list of the changes that went in with this release. I have had to get them one by one by reading through posts. I'd like to know what they were trying to provide when they broke the OTA.


----------



## SMosher

jmp1 said:


> Have tried unplugging for 10 minutes, soft resets, rescanning.
> 
> Had 10 channels with great signal before upgrade, now all show zero signal.
> 
> Rescan also finds nothing.
> 
> I don't want to loose all recorded shows by getting a new box when it is clear the issue began with a software change and likely canbe fixed with another update.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a list of the changes that went in with this release. I have had to get them one by one by reading through posts. I'd like to know what they were trying to provide when they broke the OTA.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85176


----------



## ryan8886

ls7dude said:


> This wasn't the case for me. My SD and HD were both the same output level. This is even the same with a concert that was previously recorded. In other words, I have a concert recorded that if I played my volume at 30 on it, it was really loud. Tonight I was over 40 with it and it still wasn't loud enough. This volume thing is really annoying.


A lot of the volume differences between the HD and SD stations has to do the the material on the HD stations being broadcast in Dolby Digital. It's mastered at a lower volume than stereo PCM. I have the same problem. Always have to remember to turn down the receiver prior to switching to SD or risk being blown off the couch. It's annoying, but a fact of life.


----------



## Ken Green

jmp,
Try getting your receiver to recognize the "updating receiver memory" popup when you select "done" in the local add page. You can do this by manually entering an invalid value.
Then, do a hard reset, return to the locals page, and try manually entering your OTA frequencies, rather than using the scan.


----------



## Aliens

Nice to see my recorded OTA broadcasts reading Digital Service with the correct record time, instead of Recovered with 1:00.


----------



## rfowkes

As you can see by my signature, all three of my 622s now have the 403 software. The last two were updated at some point over the past few days. So far, so good. I did experience a bit of a puzzling problem with one installation. For a while (less than a day) the audio output from my HDMI jack was garbled and unintelligible (even from previously recorded material). Now the problem seems to have gone away. And what made this more confusing is that it didn't seem to affect all components. I have my 622's HDMI connected to my Panasonic 37" Plasma (bedroom set) through my DVDO VP-30 videoprocessor (essentially acting mostly as an HDMI switch). If I bypassed the VP-30 and went directly to the display via an HDMI cable the sound (and picture) was fine. But passing it through the VP-30 first caused garbled sound. 

I would normally suspect the VP-30 being the cause of the sound problem except that all other HDMI sources (DVD player, etc.) which are also routed through the VP-30 did not exhibit any sound problems when listening to the sound through my display's speakers. There seemed to be some problem between the 622 and the VP-30 (which didn't occur when 4.01 and earlier were loaded on the box) that was causing the garbled sound. Maybe some handshaking issues between the two components? I can't tell for sure but at least now things are back to normal.

As a point of information, during this whole period sound from the Toslink connection on the 622 performed flawlessly, so it definitely was limited to an HDMI sound problem and I had a workaround for watching shows. In case you are wondering, while I normally pass my sound through an older receiver (my trusty Denon 5700) to take advantage of DD5.1 etc. I will often use the direct HDMI connection to the display for casual viewing (and listening) since it simplifies the process for the significant other (and myself when I'm lazy). Since the 5700 doesn't have any HDMI capability, routing everything through the 5700 is not an option for all my sound needs if I choose to use the HDMI sound on occasion.

Not a big issue, and now resolved, but just an FYI data point I wanted to throw out there in case others have had a similar experience and people are trouble shooting this.


----------



## RASCAL01

I have had 4.03 for a couple a days now and no major problems. When 4.03 downloaded I lost one of my timers. Now when I FF a recorded OTA program it is much slower then before.


----------



## Mustang Dave

I like the side-by-side PnP and being able to hit the SWAP button to change the audio between the two windows. Nice feature!


----------



## marius

4.03 removed the OTA network channels from my favorites list. All I had to do was to go back to the Preferences and add them back. Working well so far for me.


----------



## hmcewin

4.03 installed on Thursday. Since then have been losing locks on OTA stations frequently. Also the channel change time has increased.

Was on 3.66 before.

Tried all the resets, hard and soft and rescanning after each and still losing locks on OTA.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,


----------



## Ron Barry

so hmcewin. You removed all your OTA channels. Exited from the Local Channel Page so it write the configuration into the 622 and then followed up with a power cord reset? Correct? Have you tried entering in a station manually and see if anything shows in the strength indicator?


----------



## aaronbud

kdg454 said:


> Aaron,
> If you have already done a hard reset (power cord), and switch matrix reset, go to the locals page and make some sort of change that prompts the "updating receiver memory" window when you select "done." Then, do a hard reset. Once back to operations, go back to the locals page and see if you can manually enter your OTA frequencies, and get a lock.


Is a "switch matrix reset" simply running check switch? Otherwise I'm not sure what that is, but I am willing to try most anything at this point.
I have tried to manually add channels after a hard reset as you have suggested, but no signal shows at all.

thanks for your info,

Aaron.


----------



## JeffN9

First time poster here, love the forum!

Went from L366 to L403 on Thursday and now a signal drop out problem that I had thought was gone is back big time. The problem is with our local CBS affiliate in Madison, WI. dig. ch. 3-1. After reading here about too strong of signals causing problems I installed a variable attenuator about a month ago and dropped the signal on this channel down from a solid 100 to about 94 and the problem was gone. Now since Thur. the signal breaks up on this channel regardless of the signal level from 100 down to 75. I have tried soft and hard re-sets and re-scanning the channels with no help. All of the other 11 digital channels I get are fine. The problem is much worse now than it ever was. I even get the "lost over the air signal" error screen occasionally. 

After reading all of the other posts in this thread it sounds like most are happier with their OTA after L403 but unfortunately not me.


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s JeffN9 to DBSTalk...

What you might want to try is deleting the channel and then manually adding it back... Long shot, but can't hurt to give it a try... Also, Check out the OTA Support Forum... IF you have EPG guide data, feel free to create a thread, add your EPG mapping info for your area and create a post with what you are seeing. Perhaps others are also seeing it in your area.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=123

I would also suggest going over to avsforums and check out the HDTV local area.

See the sticky in the OTA area that James provided...

That should give you some more info and a place to post your experiences....


----------



## SMosher

Watching SFBA The A's Yankee game "Swisher hits one to the cor ...... SCREEACHCHHEAEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECH!" system restarts.

Anyone got a clue as to what this is or am I just lucky enuff to run into this fine added feature after the 4.xx update?


----------



## smackman

lionsrule said:


> I have 2 622's in my house. They both have 4.03. Tonight, one of the two units has lost all of the ota signals. I tried to delete the channels and rescan, but the rescan did not work AT ALL. Then I did a front panel reset. Then a new rescan, which worked this time. Now, all of the OTA's work. A VERY SCARY 5 minutes for me.


I lost all of my OTA signals today and could not even do a OTA scan. I did a soft reboot after eliminating all my hardware and everything came back. Is this a issue that others are having because I never had a situation with 3.65 or 3.66 with losing my OTA signals. I mean it woyld not even do a scan. Weird!


----------



## hmcewin

Ron Barry said:


> so hmcewin. You removed all your OTA channels. Exited from the Local Channel Page so it write the configuration into the 622 and then followed up with a power cord reset? Correct? Have you tried entering in a station manually and see if anything shows in the strength indicator?


Ron,

Let me explain my situation more thoroughly. After 4.03 I STILL have all the channels with decent strength. The local CBS, ABC, NBC and Fox all come in at 84 up to 100 strength. I have not lost any of them from the memory.

What is happening is when I change channels it frequently loses the lock and the yellow screen comes up and indicates loss of signal. After a few beats it recovers. It never did this with the former software v. 366.

What I have done:

Went to "Local Channels" and deleted all of them.
Pulled the plug.
After about a minute I plugged the 622 back in.
Scanned for locals and found 29 channels.
Left the screen and the 622 indicated it was saving to memory.

So the 622 problem is not finding the locals but losing them momentarily when changing channels.

Have experimented with the channel change slowness and it is rather random and is definitely longer than the channel change with the v 366.

Hope this clarifies my situation.

Thanks for you help.

Henry


----------



## TulsaOK

aaronbud said:


> Is a "switch matrix reset" simply running check switch? Otherwise I'm not sure what that is, but I am willing to try most anything at this point.
> I have tried to manually add channels after a hard reset as you have suggested, but no signal shows at all.
> 
> thanks for your info,
> 
> Aaron.


I believe if you disconnect the input(s) to your 622 and then run a switch check it will clear out the switch matrix as it fails to find your switch. Then reconnect your input(s) and rerun the switch test. That will store new values in the matrix.


----------



## Ken Green

aaronbud said:


> Is a "switch matrix reset" simply running check switch? Otherwise I'm not sure what that is, but I am willing to try most anything at this point.
> I have tried to manually add channels after a hard reset as you have suggested, but no signal shows at all.
> 
> thanks for your info,
> 
> Aaron.


Aaron,
Be certain your receiver updated the system configuration, when you pressed "done" after the attempted manual add. A window pops-up that says something along the lines of, "saving information to your receiver."

To reset your switch:
Unplug the 622.
If you have a DPP44 switch, using a power inverter (the power inverter is usually located somewhere behind the 622, but can be elsewhere), unplug the power inverter. (skip if you do not have a DPP44 switch)
Disconnect both SAT1/SAT2 feeds (if you are using the single>dual feed separator, disconnect both feeds directly from the 622 inputs, and not the single feed going into the separator) and the OTA coax feed going into the rear of your 622. (if they are not labeled, be certain SAT1 and SAT2 return to their original inputs)
After 5 minutes, and with all the coax feeds still disconnected, plug the power inverter back in. 
Plug the 622 back in. 
Run a check-switch, which will fail, and may take sometime to complete. Once the check-switch fails, and is complete, unplug the 622 again.
Wait 5 minutes.
Reconnect both SAT1/SAT2 and the OTA coax feeds to the 622 to the same inputs you disconnected them from. 
Plug the 622 back in.
Run another check-switch, which should pass this time. In the event check-switch fails, do a front panel reset, and run it again. 
Return to the locals page and try to add your locals.


----------



## Lardog

Dont know if its related to the 4.03 software or not (which I managed to have downloaded sometime this last week), but I've had my first 622 problem. The last 10 minutes of a 1 hour show I recorded was totally blank...no sound or picture. It was last week's Jericho. The picture/audio went blank/quiet, i ffw'd through to the end of the recording and nothing. Bummer too, because it was getting good at the end of the episode!


----------



## rfowkes

rfowkes said:


> As you can see by my signature, all three of my 622s now have the 403 software. The last two were updated at some point over the past few days. So far, so good. I did experience a bit of a puzzling problem with one installation. For a while (less than a day) the audio output from my HDMI jack was garbled and unintelligible (even from previously recorded material). Now the problem seems to have gone away. And what made this more confusing is that it didn't seem to affect all components. I have my 622's HDMI connected to my Panasonic 37" Plasma (bedroom set) through my DVDO VP-30 videoprocessor (essentially acting mostly as an HDMI switch). If I bypassed the VP-30 and went directly to the display via an HDMI cable the sound (and picture) was fine. But passing it through the VP-30 first caused garbled sound.
> 
> I would normally suspect the VP-30 being the cause of the sound problem except that all other HDMI sources (DVD player, etc.) which are also routed through the VP-30 did not exhibit any sound problems when listening to the sound through my display's speakers. There seemed to be some problem between the 622 and the VP-30 (which didn't occur when 4.01 and earlier were loaded on the box) that was causing the garbled sound. Maybe some handshaking issues between the two components? I can't tell for sure but at least now things are back to normal.
> 
> As a point of information, during this whole period sound from the Toslink connection on the 622 performed flawlessly, so it definitely was limited to an HDMI sound problem and I had a workaround for watching shows. In case you are wondering, while I normally pass my sound through an older receiver (my trusty Denon 5700) to take advantage of DD5.1 etc. I will often use the direct HDMI connection to the display for casual viewing (and listening) since it simplifies the process for the significant other (and myself when I'm lazy). Since the 5700 doesn't have any HDMI capability, routing everything through the 5700 is not an option for all my sound needs if I choose to use the HDMI sound on occasion.
> 
> Not a big issue, and now resolved, but just an FYI data point I wanted to throw out there in case others have had a similar experience and people are trouble shooting this.


An UPDATE to my previous message (referred above):

The problem has returned. This time I notice that it only occurs on HD channels and not the standard ones. For example, now that the program guide has the locals bunched at the bottom of the list with both an HD and an SD version (in NYC we have CBS 02 and CBS HD 02 right above it, etc.) if I choose the SD channel the sound coming through the HDMI connector is fine, but if I choose the HD version of the same channel, there is no sound other than a very loud and grating noise. And, as stated before, if I route the HDMI directly to the display (Panasonic Plasma) the problem disappears but if I route it through my DVDO VP30 video processor (which passes audio as well) the problem persists.

Normally I would suspect the VP-30 as the culprit except for a few important points:
This only happens with HD signals and not SD signals which doesn't make any sense to me if the VP-30 was at fault
The problem appeared when L403 appeared
This was never a problem in the past and I've been using the VP-30 in my system for a long time

I've done all the usual things to both the 622 and the VP-30 (resetting it, checking all settings to make sure that some audio parameter hasn't changed, etc.) Any suggestions from the group? Does anyone else out there use a 622/L403 in conjunction with a DVDO? My gut feeling is that L403 introduced some changes in the way that HDMI HD audio is handled which now conflicts with some other equipment that worked well in the past. Many people probably connect their 622 HDMI output directly to their display for video and audio so this issue doesn't affect them. But for people with more complex HDMI setups this is puzzling, to say the least.

Are any Dish people monitoring this thread who might get an answer or pass this on to DISH engineers for comment and/or suggestions for me?

Thanks.


----------



## Volitar Prime

kdg454 said:


> To reset your switch:
> Unplug the 622.
> If you have a DPP44 switch, using a power inverter (the power inverter is usually located somewhere behind the 622, but can be elsewhere), unplug the power inverter. (skip if you do not have a DPP44 switch)
> Disconnect both SAT1/SAT2 feeds (if you are using the single>dual feed separator, disconnect both feeds directly from the 622 inputs, and not the single feed going into the separator) and the OTA coax feed going into the rear of your 622. (if they are not labeled, be certain SAT1 and SAT2 return to their original inputs)
> After 5 minutes, and with all the coax feeds still disconnected, plug the power inverter back in.
> Plug the 622 back in.
> Run a check-switch, which will fail, and may take sometime to complete. Once the check-switch fails, and is complete, unplug the 622 again.
> Wait 5 minutes.
> Reconnect both SAT1/SAT2 and the OTA coax feeds to the 622 to the same inputs you disconnected them from.
> Plug the 622 back in.
> Run another check-switch, which should pass this time. In the event check-switch fails, do a front panel reset, and run it again.
> Return to the locals page and try to add your locals.


I just went through all of this (very nice instructions by the way) but still no good. I get no channels found when I attempt a scan, and it won't let me manually add any because signal strength is 0 for all of them.


----------



## SMosher

Volitar Prime said:


> I just went through all of this (very nice instructions by the way) but still no good. I get no channels found when I attempt a scan, and it won't let me manually add any because signal strength is 0 for all of them.


That is horrible. Time to call cs.


----------



## ottokrat

+ Like the HD indicators in guide and my recordings.

- What's up with fast forward and rewind? Wow, this is basically broken! So herky jerky, and really slow even at 300x. Makes me miss v366 which was already pretty jerky. Makes me really miss the way it used to be in the old days - really smooth: I could actually watch a NASCAR race (5hrs of programming) at 4x and it looked smooth as silk, really watchable. I don't know what they were trying to fix. I wish that when they'd decide to make such "improvements" that they'd have an option or setting to do it the old way.

- Still having audio pops & clicks

- Still no audio sync control


----------



## JeffN9

Ron Barry said:


> What you might want to try is deleting the channel and then manually adding it back... Long shot, but can't hurt to give it a try... Also, Check out the OTA Support Forum... IF you have EPG guide data, feel free to create a thread, add your EPG mapping info for your area and create a post with what you are seeing. Perhaps others are also seeing it in your area.
> 
> I would also suggest going over to avsforums and check out the HDTV local area.
> 
> See the sticky in the OTA area that James provided...
> 
> That should give you some more info and a place to post your experiences....


Thanks Ron for the suggestions. I will try the manual channel re-add today and let you know if it helped.

Just out of curiosity what exactly did E* include in the L403 software that was supposed to help OTA reception? Some are reporting better reception, others lost all of their channels.

Sorry if this has already been addressed but I didn't see an answer in any of the threads I read.


----------



## AVJohnnie

Lardog said:


> Dont know if its related to the 4.03 software or not (which I managed to have downloaded sometime this last week), but I've had my first 622 problem. The last 10 minutes of a 1 hour show I recorded was totally blank...no sound or picture. It was last week's Jericho. The picture/audio went blank/quiet, i ffw'd through to the end of the recording and nothing. Bummer too, because it was getting good at the end of the episode!


I had the same thing happen on both of my 622s -- thanks for confiming what was most likely a broadcast problem. If you have a reasonable BB internet connection you can watch that episode at the CBS website:

http://www.cbs.com/

The direct link to the Jericho episodes is:

http://www.cbs.com/innertube/player.php?cat=115191&vid=&format=&auto=1


----------



## Rob Glasser

hmcewin said:


> What is happening is when I change channels it frequently loses the lock and the yellow screen comes up and indicates loss of signal. After a few beats it recovers. It


I have seen this too, and when I see it I also get a losses on satellite channels sometimes as well. On top of that I will sometimes see an error about my switch, telling me to run a check switch, usually coming out of standby. It always disappears quickly. Anyways it shouldn't help but when I run a check switch it fixes the errors, OTA, satellite, and switch.


----------



## rtk

rfowkes said:


> An UPDATE to my previous message (referred above):
> 
> The problem has returned. This time I notice that it only occurs on HD channels and not the standard ones. For example, now that the program guide has the locals bunched at the bottom of the list with both an HD and an SD version (in NYC we have CBS 02 and CBS HD 02 right above it, etc.) if I choose the SD channel the sound coming through the HDMI connector is fine, but if I choose the HD version of the same channel, there is no sound other than a very loud and grating noise. And, as stated before, if I route the HDMI directly to the display (Panasonic Plasma) the problem disappears but if I route it through my DVDO VP30 video processor (which passes audio as well) the problem persists.
> 
> Normally I would suspect the VP-30 as the culprit except for a few important points:
> This only happens with HD signals and not SD signals which doesn't make any sense to me if the VP-30 was at fault
> The problem appeared when L403 appeared
> This was never a problem in the past and I've been using the VP-30 in my system for a long time


I had the same issue with my 622 and VP50 and spoke with both Dish and DVDO.
The problem (which really isn't a problem) is your VP30.

If you connect an HDMI cable directly from the 622 to your display with your 622 outputting DD, you will get audio from the HD (5.1) channels although they will be only stereo (PCM).

When you route the audio (HDMI) thru the VP50, the display can no longer appropriately communicate with 622 to only accept PCM and as a result you get no sound. If you choose PCM output in the 622 audio setup menu, you will have sound back on your HD channels which is the same sound quality you had previously. I recognize the audio output from your TV worked fine prior to 4.03 but your TV still only outputs stereo not 5.1.

If you are using an external audio processor with your VP 50, swich the 622 back to DD and connect an optical cable from the VP50 to your sound processor.


----------



## Ken Green

Volitar Prime said:


> I just went through all of this (very nice instructions by the way) but still no good. I get no channels found when I attempt a scan, and it won't let me manually add any because signal strength is 0 for all of them.


Presuming your locals type is set to "off-air," sounds like it's time to call AHDTS. Send me a PM if you don't have the number.


----------



## aaronbud

kdg454 said:


> Aaron,
> Be certain your receiver updated the system configuration, when you pressed "done" after the attempted manual add. A window pops-up that says something along the lines of, "saving information to your receiver."
> 
> To reset your switch:
> Unplug the 622.
> If you have a DPP44 switch, using a power inverter (the power inverter is usually located somewhere behind the 622, but can be elsewhere), unplug the power inverter. (skip if you do not have a DPP44 switch)
> Disconnect both SAT1/SAT2 feeds (if you are using the single>dual feed separator, disconnect both feeds directly from the 622 inputs, and not the single feed going into the separator) and the OTA coax feed going into the rear of your 622. (if they are not labeled, be certain SAT1 and SAT2 return to their original inputs)
> After 5 minutes, and with all the coax feeds still disconnected, plug the power inverter back in.
> Plug the 622 back in.
> Run a check-switch, which will fail, and may take sometime to complete. Once the check-switch fails, and is complete, unplug the 622 again.
> Wait 5 minutes.
> Reconnect both SAT1/SAT2 and the OTA coax feeds to the 622 to the same inputs you disconnected them from.
> Plug the 622 back in.
> Run another check-switch, which should pass this time. In the event check-switch fails, do a front panel reset, and run it again.
> Return to the locals page and try to add your locals.


Thanks for your info. I have the exact setup you mentioned. That test would seem to reset everything. I will try that when I get a chance. Called Dish last night to add my name to list of subs with this problem. Rob was kind enough to pass my info along to Dish as well. Hopefully we will have this solved soon. Both Fox and CW networks are not available in Sacramento in HD, so I use my OTA to view/record these. (esp. the Nascar race today!). 
I can still view these on my TV, just without the DVR, god how fast we get spoiled!

thanks again!


----------



## Ron Barry

JeffN9 said:


> Thanks Ron for the suggestions. I will try the manual channel re-add today and let you know if it helped.
> 
> Just out of curiosity what exactly did E* include in the L403 software that was supposed to help OTA reception? Some are reporting better reception, others lost all of their channels.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been addressed but I didn't see an answer in any of the threads I read.


Actually I don't think it is what they did in L4.03. I think it is more in what they did with L4.01. These changes were just carried over to L4.03. So if you moved from L3.66 to l4.03 you got what was in L4.01.. As to what changes they made, hard to say since specifics are not offered in the release notes but given the reports of others they obviously did make some tweaks with the OTA functionality that resulted in some good and looks like some bad.


----------



## mark069

I have had 4.03 for about a week now and I think it has crashed 2 - 3 times. L3.66 used to crash maybe once a month and only when watching DVD recordings. L4.03 crashes only when watching live TV - so far.....

But compared to what others are experiencing it seems I am lucky. I am considereing resetting the who system by unplugging everything and replkugging it back in becuase it seems that helps with crashes by resetting the switch and everything else on the system. Any thoughts on everyone doing this after an update?


----------



## AVJohnnie

I have two 622s. Both received L4.01 before getting L4.03.

The first 622 is hooked up using component cables, TOS-Link, and R/L audio cables. This unit’s audio levels remain equal when switching between SD and HD channels.

The second 622 is hooked up using only an HDMI cable. When I change from an SD channel to an HD channel there is a considerable drop in audio level. Conversely, when I change from an HD channel to an SD channel there is a near startling increase in audio level.

I’ve not had this particular problem with any previous software version (including L4.01)

Fortunately I have a work-around -- the Philips LCD FP I’m using with the HDMI setup has an audio auto-leveling option (which I’ve never needed to use previously) that so far seems to be managing the problem.


----------



## TP715

I still have audio stutter issues for Dish supplied locals on fiber output w 4.03: i.e no change.

(PS- I've always had the problem of way louder sound on SD channels than HD, I don't think this has anything to do w 4.03)


----------



## bobng

We've had it for several days without problem. One minor complaint is that now when stopping a recorded program it returns to live TV. I would prefer that it not do that in case that it comes into a critical part of a show being recorded.


----------



## RGoldman

For the first time since getting 4.03 I had a problem. TV2 was stuck on searching for satellite. It would go through each transpoder then switch satellites and do the same thing before returning to 110 and starting over. TV1 was working fine and my signal strength was normal when I checked on that TV. On TV2, when I went to check signal strength, all I got was "spoofed satellite" or something like that in red letters with no signal on any of the satellites or transponders. I reset the receiver which didn't do anything. I finally tried the "check switch" option from TV2 and when it finished, I got the downloading program guide information screen for a while on both TV's and now everything seems to be working again.
I wasn't having any issues with 4.01 and since the 4.03 change, I am getting some audio stuttering again and now this problem today. Seems like a step backwards so far.


----------



## teddy

Ron Barry said:


> L366 was HDMI capatible. Just did not pass through DD 5.1. L4.01/L4.03 added this ability.
> 
> No you cannot change output resolution of the receiver through the remote. You can change the format (Scale the picture) using the format button.
> 
> You cannot switch tuners during the middle of the recording.


Please explain what you mean by output resolution. How do you change this via the receiver?
Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry

Menu-6-8


----------



## rogerpl

After a few days of no problems I ran outta luck. Stopped a recording and went to 
Planet Earth and loss of sat. After a soft , hard and soft reboot again finally got pic back- Also loss OTA signal strength.


----------



## aaronbud

kdg454 said:


> Aaron,
> Be certain your receiver updated the system configuration, when you pressed "done" after the attempted manual add. A window pops-up that says something along the lines of, "saving information to your receiver."
> 
> To reset your switch:
> Unplug the 622.
> If you have a DPP44 switch, using a power inverter (the power inverter is usually located somewhere behind the 622, but can be elsewhere), unplug the power inverter. (skip if you do not have a DPP44 switch)
> Disconnect both SAT1/SAT2 feeds (if you are using the single>dual feed separator, disconnect both feeds directly from the 622 inputs, and not the single feed going into the separator) and the OTA coax feed going into the rear of your 622. (if they are not labeled, be certain SAT1 and SAT2 return to their original inputs)
> After 5 minutes, and with all the coax feeds still disconnected, plug the power inverter back in.
> Plug the 622 back in.
> Run a check-switch, which will fail, and may take sometime to complete. Once the check-switch fails, and is complete, unplug the 622 again.
> Wait 5 minutes.
> Reconnect both SAT1/SAT2 and the OTA coax feeds to the 622 to the same inputs you disconnected them from.
> Plug the 622 back in.
> Run another check-switch, which should pass this time. In the event check-switch fails, do a front panel reset, and run it again.
> Return to the locals page and try to add your locals.


Ok, so I tried all that. Still no OTA. I guess I will just have to wait for the fix from Dish......


----------



## SMosher

aaronbud said:


> Ok, so I tried all that. Still no OTA. I guess I will just have to wait for the fix from Dish......


I'm sorry for being stupid here. Can you describe your OTA setup?

1) Any amps?
2) STB mounted antenna or roof mounted or one of those dish clip on terk?
3) What type of cable are you using (rg6 so on)?
4) If its roof mounted how many feet of cable is being used?


----------



## TulsaOK

AVJohnnie said:


> I had the same thing happen on both of my 622s -- thanks for confiming what was most likely a broadcast problem.


I record OTA whenever I can and Jericho recorded the entire episode. It wasn't a broadcast problem and probably wasn't a 622 problem either. This is why I record OTA whenever I can.


----------



## rfowkes

rtk said:


> I had the same issue with my 622 and VP50 and spoke with both Dish and DVDO.
> The problem (which really isn't a problem) is your VP30.
> 
> If you connect an HDMI cable directly from the 622 to your display with your 622 outputting DD, you will get audio from the HD (5.1) channels although they will be only stereo (PCM).
> 
> When you route the audio (HDMI) thru the VP50, the display can no longer appropriately communicate with 622 to only accept PCM and as a result you get no sound. If you choose PCM output in the 622 audio setup menu, you will have sound back on your HD channels which is the same sound quality you had previously. I recognize the audio output from your TV worked fine prior to 4.03 but your TV still only outputs stereo not 5.1.
> 
> If you are using an external audio processor with your VP 50, swich the 622 back to DD and connect an optical cable from the VP50 to your sound processor.


Thanks for the response. Unfortunately, changing the 622's audio output to PCM only doesn't solve the problem. I still get noise, not sound, if I route the HDMI through my VP30. Something was changed between L401 and L403 that made this occur since it worked previously. I fully understand what you were saying about the 622 not prooperly communicating with the display through the VP30 and that PCM should have solved this, but it doesn't. And I also understand I wasn't getting DD5.1 through the PCM HDMI to my display (which doesn't really matter since the display doesn't handle 5.1). When I want 5.1 I use the Toslink output through my audio processor, but I've lost the ability to watch the TV without turning on the entire 5.1 sound system. Since this is a bedroom TV I wanted the ability to keep it simple sometimes for casual late night viewing.

Can it be that the VP30 can't handle the new protocol that L403 is using for HDMI audio (compared to L401 and earlier)? What did DVDO tell you? Incidentally, for my "main" system in my HT I keep audio separated from video (especially for the 622 there) so I don't run into this issue. That room runs a VP50 for video only.

Once again, thank you.


----------



## rtk

rfowkes said:


> Can it be that the VP30 can't handle the new protocol that L403 is using for HDMI audio (compared to L401 and earlier)? What did DVDO tell you? Incidentally, for my "main" system in my HT I keep audio separated from video (especially for the 622 there) so I don't run into this issue. That room runs a VP50 for video only.


Since your audio works fine when you connect the 622 directly to the display or your sound processor, I think you will acknowledge whatever issue exists in the 4.03 code relates to your VP30.

With my VP50 connected between my 622 and display both via HDMI cable, when I change the 622 audio output to PCM, I get normal audio back from my display.

There was something definitely changed in 4.03 that resulted in the VP30/50 not being able to automatically downconvert a 5.1 DD audio channel to stereo (PCM). With the VP50, its really not a big deal all thats required is manually choosing PCM instead of Auto.

My only suggestion would be to reboot (pull power) and recycle the VP30 and reselect "HDMI" from the audio input menu. Unfortunately, if you get nothing but noise from an HDMI cable output from your VP30 with the 622 set to PCM, you need to contact DVDO.


----------



## Todd H

Running 4.03 with no problems. Seems pretty solid.


----------



## waltinvt

Early on (last Summer) my 622 had some problems but eventually stabilized. Then 4.01 trashed it and 4.03 hasn't fixed it.

Dozens of screech-owl BODs. Sometimes will only come back with a power-off re-boot.
Numerous sound drop-outs and other audio anomalies. 
Weird picture problems - sort of like when a dvd gets a bad spot of it - momentary freezes and little skip glitches.
Info screen details now indicates "LNB drift" whatever that is.

IMO one of two things has to happen. Either Dish just admits to minor hardware differences between some 622s, recalls some units and we move on or they admit to nothing and hope they get lucky enough to fix more units than they wreck while subtly replacing receivers whose owners complain loud enough. I swear their fix Peter - wreck Paul software strategy costs them more in the long run but because Dish hates to admit anything negative, they sometimes take forever to straighten out a problem.


----------



## Hall

waltinvt said:


> IMO one of two things has to happen. Either Dish just admits to minor hardware differences between some 622s...


 Yes, this is my opinion and speculation. Take it for what it's worth.

I don't think there's any explanation as to why some people see a problem and someone else NEVER sees it except when there's hardware differences. In Dish's eyes though, they know what changed between rev A, B, C, and so on boxes and will argue that the components changed are "equals" and shouldn't act any differently.

What does Dish test internally on, all hardware revs or only latest (or previous) ??

Knock on wood: I've never seen this "screeching" incidents. For those who have, what is your box's hardware rev ?? I've mentioned it before that _people NEED to include this when they report an issue._


----------



## Eagles

kdg454 said:


> Yes Tulsa, that is still not working as it used to with 3.66. The jerky FF and REV, and the SKIP times seem to have been corrected, but the "seesaw" trick, that used to work correctly with 3.66 is still not working correctly in either 4.01 or 4.03.


I'm still seeing the "jerky" FF and REV with 4.03. Anybody else still experiencing this bug? I'm set to single mode, shared view.


----------



## jmccull78

Eagles said:


> I'm still seeing the "jerky" FF and REV with 4.03. Anybody else still experiencing this bug? I'm set to single mode, shared view.


Yes I am. To me the Skip Forward and ESPECIALLY the Skip Back are extremely random in the times that they skip. IE, I checked the Skip Back several times and the times range from 5 sec to 12 sec to 30 sec. Also when FF or REV'ing I can never tell when to hit the PLAY button as it is extremely jumpy.

I have given 4.03 a thorough testing in my receiver, and this is the only thing that I have found to be a little off....


----------



## AVJohnnie

TulsaOK said:


> I record OTA whenever I can and Jericho recorded the entire episode. It wasn't a broadcast problem and probably wasn't a 622 problem either. This is why I record OTA whenever I can.


Lardog and I are both in the So. Cal. L.A. Metro KCBS affiliate broadcast area. Lardog did not mention in his post if he was recording the show off OTA or SAT - it would be nice to know which it was. My recording was off SAT because I cannot receive digital OTA in my particular area. You have just confirmed that there was no problem with the originating master broadcast - however, there definitely was a problem with either our local affiliate's re-broadcast or Dish's tie-in to our local affiliate.


----------



## ebaltz

I have SBSOD, on my revision C machine that was Hecho in Mexico


----------



## bhodgins

Closed captioning is definitely worse on 4.03. It was much better on 4.01 than 3.66. Now with 4.03, it will work and then randomly stop working, requiring a reboot to bring it back. Also, caller ID does not seem to work with 4.03 and 4.01 whereas it was working with 3.66. I'm on Vonage, if that matters.


----------



## Lardog

AVJohnnie said:


> I had the same thing happen on both of my 622s -- thanks for confiming what was most likely a broadcast problem. If you have a reasonable BB internet connection you can watch that episode at the CBS website:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/
> 
> The direct link to the Jericho episodes is:
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/innertube/player.php?cat=115191&vid=&format=&auto=1


AVJ, thanks for the link! I'd invested almost 2 hours of my time getting caught up on this show and things were seriously getting interesting when it blanked out on me...:nono2: I'll look forward to catching up ! Thanks again.


----------



## INHUMANITY

Todd H said:


> Running 4.03 with no problems. Seems pretty solid.


Mine is running 4.03 with absolutely no problems whatsoever.


----------



## rfowkes

rtk said:


> Since your audio works fine when you connect the 622 directly to the display or your sound processor, I think you will acknowledge whatever issue exists in the 4.03 code relates to your VP30.
> 
> With my VP50 connected between my 622 and display both via HDMI cable, when I change the 622 audio output to PCM, I get normal audio back from my display.
> 
> There was something definitely changed in 4.03 that resulted in the VP30/50 not being able to automatically downconvert a 5.1 DD audio channel to stereo (PCM). With the VP50, its really not a big deal all thats required is manually choosing PCM instead of Auto.
> 
> My only suggestion would be to reboot (pull power) and recycle the VP30 and reselect "HDMI" from the audio input menu. Unfortunately, if you get nothing but noise from an HDMI cable output from your VP30 with the 622 set to PCM, you need to contact DVDO.


Thank you for the reply. I concur with your position that the fault probably lies within my VP30. Between the time I wrote my last message and now I took some time to activate the HDMI audio on my VP50 downstairs in my HT. (I normally leave the HDMI audio "off" because even though I send an HDMI signal to my display I don't use the display's internal audio components.) It was a simple matter to turn the HDMI audio "on" in the VP50 and, sure enough, the sound does come through to my display loud and clear! (I don't even have to choose PCM as the audio choice. The DD and PCM selection both work as well. Since the only wire connected to the display from the 622 (via the VP50) is an HDMI cable, I'm certain that the sound is coming through that cable and not through some other connector.

The bad link certainly appears to be the VP30 and I will contact DVDO about this problem. I wonder what's different in the VP30 firmware that causes the VP50 to work and not the VP30? Hopefully I'll get an answer.

One other possibility, of course, is that the bedroom 622 unit has developed an HDMI problem (maybe tied to the introduction of L403) which only manifests itself when going through video processors. When I get back from a trip next week I am going to take the bedroom 622 downstairs and connect it to my VP50 system. This is a relatively easy thing to do since all the wires are already in place. If the bedroom 622 works down there, it's the VP30 that's at fault. If it doesn't, the the fault lies somewhere within the HDMI circuitry of the bedroom 622. That will definitely localize the source of the problem.

At least I have the luxury of swappable parts (multiple 622s and multiple DVDO VPs) to help in the diagnosis.

Ain't the bleeding edge grand? 

I'll let you know what I find out. Take care.


----------



## Slordak

After using this software version for a few days, I think it is a reasonable improvement over L366.

With that being said, I have (as have others) noticed the weird jerky FF/REW implementation. It may be that this was done to solve certain other problems, e.g. audio and video not matching up because the video wasn't starting playback from an I-frame.


----------



## DAG

I awoke this AM to a frozen up 622 with 4.03. The daily timer for autotune was gone for this AM and I could not "wake" the receiver from TV1 or TV2. It required a power cord pull to reboot everything. This has never happened in a year. The last power cord reboot (for screeching) was 6 months ago or more.


----------



## Grandude

RGoldman said:


> For the first time since getting 4.03 I had a problem. TV2 was stuck on searching for satellite. It would go through each transpoder then switch satellites and do the same thing before returning to 110 and starting over. TV1 was working fine and my signal strength was normal when I checked on that TV. On TV2, when I went to check signal strength, all I got was "spoofed satellite" or something like that in red letters with no signal on any of the satellites or transponders. I reset the receiver which didn't do anything. I finally tried the "check switch" option from TV2 and when it finished, I got the downloading program guide information screen for a while on both TV's and now everything seems to be working again. Seems like a step backwards so far.


I had the exact same problem but it was shortly after 4.01 downloaded. Haven't had it yet with 4.03. (notice I said yet)

With 4.03, I must say it is running pretty good but also with the exception of the ff and rew problems.


----------



## lkrupp

Todd H said:


> Running 4.03 with no problems. Seems pretty solid.


I think you're in the vast majority. Forums like this tend to concentrate the negative. Somebody with a problem is much more likely to post than someone such as yourself (and me) with no problems. My 622 and 4.03 is rock solid and I'm impressed with the quality of the device and its output. No reboots, no overheating, no glitches. It just works.:grin:


----------



## dbconsultant

Upgraded from 366 to 403. Had audio stutter that was fixable with a pause or rewind. Now have audio stutter that can't be fixed - if we rewind stutter is in the same place, if we pause stutter just continues until it's 'done' stuttering (couple or 3 seconds max). We've noticed it on HD Sat Locals (don't have OTA here) and on voom channels such as treasure. All on DVR'd programs (we don't watch live tv). Happened only once on Cold Case but numerous times during a 'Portrait of a Masterpiece' on the Treasure channel. 

Not seeing any other problems.


----------



## gnm313-1

My experiences with 4.03 have been very favorable. Went straight there from 3.66. Even my wife who watches Food on 110 doesn't mind clicking 110 and then down arrow to get to the SD channel.

The one thing that I _have _noticed is the timer countdown icon coming in before a timer fires and not just when there is a conflict. In the past, you would only see the timer countdown icon when it was about to switch you to another channel because you were out of tuners.

I think the common thread is that the tuner I am watching is delayed on tuner 1 and an OTA timer (pseudo tuner 1) is about to fire when the icon comes up. I believe it might happen the other way around too. The timer countdown expires and everything is fine, nothing switches, but it puts me in a scramble to check my timers to verify that I really don't have a conflict and it isn't about to switch. I can't decide if this is bug or a feature. Seems like a bug.


----------



## TulsaOK

lkrupp said:


> I think you're in the vast majority. Forums like this tend to concentrate the negative. Somebody with a problem is much more likely to post than someone such as yourself (and me) with no problems. My 622 and 4.03 is rock solid and I'm impressed with the quality of the device and its output. No reboots, no overheating, no glitches. It just works.:grin:


I doubt very seriously that the average user knows about this forum. Different people use their 622 very differently. Some watch TV and recorded programs without any of the 'trick' functions. My wife will pause a program and resume and that's about it other than skipping through commercials. I watch a lot of sports and usually have the remote in my hand while I'm watching and use the pause/fwd/rev functions a lot, or used to anyway. I use PIP frequently and tend to do a lot of searches. I record three programs simultaneously most every day. I can see several 'bugs' with 4.0x that I'm sure exist on all 622's. Those who report a 'rock solid' 622 might not be using the 622 and all of it's functions like some do. I don't understand why viewing a recorded program and switching tuners then switching back to the recorded program only to find that it's been stopped and must be restarted from the list. Why the buffers on both tuners gets flushed when an OTA tuner loses signal. I don't think a lot of people ever experience things like this because they just don't do it. I have reported these and more to Dish.
<putting soap box away> My $.02.


----------



## TulsaOK

gnm313 said:


> My experiences with 4.03 have been very favorable. Went straight there from 3.66. Even my wife who watches Food on 110 doesn't mind clicking 110 and then down arrow to get to the SD channel.
> 
> The one thing that I _have _noticed is the timer countdown icon coming in before a timer fires and not just when there is a conflict. In the past, you would only see the timer countdown icon when it was about to switch you to another channel because you were out of tuners.
> 
> I think the common thread is that the tuner I am watching is delayed on tuner 1 and an OTA timer (pseudo tuner 1) is about to fire when the icon comes up. I believe it might happen the other way around too. The timer countdown expires and everything is fine, nothing switches, but it puts me in a scramble to check my timers to verify that I really don't have a conflict and it isn't about to switch. I can't decide if this is bug or a feature. Seems like a bug.


If I'm watching a SAT program and an OTA timer is about to fire, I don't get the countdown display. I have noticed that an auto-tune timer won't fire if the program (SAT) is delayed even 5 seconds. I think that's a bug.


----------



## BobaBird

jmp1 said:


> Does anyone have a link to a list of the changes that went in with this release.


They're being added to the EKB 622 Software History page.

My biggest problem has been the inability to zero in on a frame or scene. Sometimes pause>replay will skip back one frame, other times it will jump back several minutes (usually after a series of replay/jump presses trying to find the frame).

Noticed the DVR menu screen now says something like "there is *1* event available for viewing." I came from L366, was this present in L401?


----------



## Hall

BobaBird said:


> Noticed the DVR menu screen now says something like "there is *1* event available for viewing." I came from L366, was this present in L401?


 Yes. Remember, L4.03 isn't a new feature release, it's a bug-fix for L4.01. I don't think there's ANY new features in L4.03 vs L4.01.


----------



## tnsprin

Just, unexpectedly, received a new verstion of software. It looks to have a beta id TOA1, see some odd things such as shows show SER: and EPLD with hex values.


----------



## dannydavila

dbconsultant said:


> Upgraded from 366 to 403. Had audio stutter that was fixable with a pause or rewind. Now have audio stutter that can't be fixed - if we rewind stutter is in the same place, if we pause stutter just continues until it's 'done' stuttering (couple or 3 seconds max). We've noticed it on HD Sat Locals (don't have OTA here) and on voom channels such as treasure. All on DVR'd programs (we don't watch live tv). Happened only once on Cold Case but numerous times during a 'Portrait of a Masterpiece' on the Treasure channel.
> 
> Not seeing any other problems.


I began seeing this problem today.. I see it a lot more on SD channels, lots of stuttering and pausing nor rewinding will fix it, it just does it in the same spot again. Only problem I am seeing.


----------



## dannydavila

Is it just me or does the new software support Dolby surround over HDMI?
I'm sure its not just me, because its working now. Anyone else notice this?

When I first got the 622 with v366 i had to connect both an HDMI and a Optical cable for surround. (hdmi didn't support surround, only 2 ch stereo)

I also noticed that the whole stuttering problem that I addressed above has disappeared after disconnecting my optical cable and running the audio through HDMI.


----------



## ChuckA

DD 5.1 over HDMI was added in L4.01. So everyone has it, not just you.


----------



## Rob Glasser

tnsprin said:


> Just, unexpectedly, received a new verstion of software. It looks to have a beta id TOA1, see some odd things such as shows show SER: and EPLD with hex values.


I believe that is show Series and Episode numbers. I guess they appear differently on beta releases.

Also, just found out that TOA1 is a version with debugging to help try and fix the OTA issues some are having. It only went out to about 15 members that contacted and asked to help.


----------



## blackwhole

Rob Glasser said:


> just found out that TOA1 is a version with debugging to help try and fix the OTA issues some are having. It only went out to about 15 members that contacted and asked to help.


I received it last night, as expected. It still didn't fix my OTA problem, but I have to monkey with it some more tonight.

I tried a scan for locals, nothing. Tried front-panel reset, nothing. I'll have to try a power-cord reset, and then give feedback to Dish.

I'm a new Dish customer (since Dec '06), but I have to say I'm impressed so far with Dish's response time and willingness to fix problems. This lost OTA issue seems to only affect a few receivers, but they're working on it already.

Of course they did cause the problem in the first place!


----------



## Albie1200

I was contacted by Dish and told I would receive TOA1 as well, but I do not see it. Is it listed on the menu, menu screen? If I did get it, it did not work.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would expect that to be the case Albie1200 (Menu/Menu should give you the version number).... I am in Irvine so we should be gettting the same locals. I did not lose mine. I think we can rule out it being a DMA specific issue if we have not already done that.


----------



## dmspen

Has anyone else noticed a 'resume' issue? I've noticed in several recorded shows that hitting resume does NOT take me back to where I left the show, but starts the recording over.


----------



## blackwhole

dmspen said:


> Has anyone else noticed a 'resume' issue? I've noticed in several recorded shows that hitting resume does NOT take me back to where I left the show, but starts the recording over.


I noticed it on Planet Earth that was recorded before L403. Programs that recorded post L403 resumed just fine. I think others have seen the same things...


----------



## P Smith

Rob Glasser said:


> I believe that is show Series and Episode numbers. I guess they appear differently on beta releases.
> 
> Also, just found out that TOA1 is a version with debugging to help try and fix the OTA issues some are having. It only went out to about 15 members that contacted and asked to help.


Exactly 16 - need the numbers ?


----------



## Volitar Prime

I also got an email saying that I was supposed to get TOA1 last night, but I'm still at 4.03


----------



## Ron Barry

Did you place your box in standby today. Make sure you have nothing recording or read to record and place your box into standby. See if it takes.


----------



## Volitar Prime

Well they just emailed me and told me that myself and 2 others were missed so it looks like I'm out of the test program 

I was really hoping to see something work from this test release because they already send me a new DVR (which I got yesterday) and I have to decide if I want to swap it with my current one (and lose about 20 or so hours of recorded material, most in HD) or just send the new one back and hope that this really is a software issue that will be fixed. If I do send back the new one only to later find out that my current box really does have a hardware issue, then I'm sure that they won't like having to send me a 2nd new box.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Volitar Prime said:


> Well they just emailed me and told me that myself and 2 others were missed so it looks like I'm out of the test program
> 
> I was really hoping to see something work from this test release because they already send me a new DVR (which I got yesterday) and I have to decide if I want to swap it with my current one (and lose about 20 or so hours of recorded material, most in HD) or just send the new one back and hope that this really is a software issue that will be fixed. If I do send back the new one only to later find out that my current box really does have a hardware issue, then I'm sure that they won't like having to send me a 2nd new box.


How long do you have before you have to return it? I'm guessing the issue is a software issue, and based on the fact of this new version, it seems like they are trying to fix it quickly. If you can wait for that software to be released and see if it fixes your issue I would.


----------



## Grandude

Rats. Last night I got an error 311 screen with error code 521 stating 'serious hard drive failure'. Happened every time I tried to go to the disk to watch a recorded program.

Did a soft reboot and all now seems ok, but am worried that maybe my hard drive is starting to die. I haven't contacted Dish about this yet, will wait to see if it happens again.

Running L4.03 with no other problems except the ff and rew stuff.


----------



## ChuckA

But if it is a software issue it seems to only affect certain level of receivers. My year old 622 has no problems with OTA and L4.03. The new receiver may not have the problem even if it is a software issue. I guess you could activate the new receiver and check it out. If it does have the same problem I assume you could deactivate it and reactivate the old one if you wish. Of course you never know what problems the new unit may bring or it may be very solid.


----------



## Volitar Prime

Rob Glasser said:


> How long do you have before you have to return it?


 They said 10 days, so that will get me into next week. I'm really glad that their engineering is so quick in searching for a solution and I'm hoping things work out well. I am just really impressed with Dish for their responce to this issue. I've never experienced this level of customer care from other companies.

Hopefully some of those that did make it into the test group have some good news to report as that would really give me hope.


----------



## Skates

Hi all:

I decided to refrain from posting until I gave this new s/w a good run-through. Basically, for the most part, I'd say that I'm back to the level of minor issues I had with 3.66 - except now I have all these cool new features.  

The only new issue I see from time to time is that I will lose sound for a few seconds, and other times I will lose my picture to a black screen for a few seconds. Both always come back on their own without any intervention from me.

Personally, I think I'm one of the lucky ones. I barely had to deal with any issues under 3.66 and seems like I'm back to that point now. I feel bad for those of you who are having a rough time with it.

My two cents...

Skates


----------



## aaronbud

SMosher said:


> I'm sorry for being stupid here. Can you describe your OTA setup?
> 
> 1) Any amps?
> 2) STB mounted antenna or roof mounted or one of those dish clip on terk?
> 3) What type of cable are you using (rg6 so on)?
> 4) If its roof mounted how many feet of cable is being used?


I just have an old 1980's roof top antenna that was up there when I bought the house, with a diplexor to my 622. Not sure if it is RG-6 on the roof or not, but it is inside the house. Probably about 75 feet or so of cable being used. All I know is it works great! I got lucky I guess.


----------



## TulsaOK

Rob Glasser said:


> Also, just found out that TOA1 is a version with debugging to help try and fix the OTA issues some are having. It only went out to about 15 members that contacted and asked to help.


I wonder why they didn't call it OTA1.


----------



## P Smith

Conspiracy .


----------



## Leprechuan

Hello,

It appears that I've no problems with the upgrade.

Peace,

Leprechuan


----------



## dahauss

When will DISH fix the jittery/jumpy video? its so bad I can not watch tv at times. it seems that when there is a bright scene it is worse. I thought going to the latest software was supposed to solve this? that is what dish told me when I got the 622 and had this problem. I am paying for service I can not watch 1/2 the time...


----------



## Mike D-CO5

You need a replacement dvr if you are still having jittery video. I have had no real cases of this in quite some time. If you are still having it I would ask for a replacement dvr today.

Write an email to [email protected] and tell him of your problems and get a replacement dvr.


----------



## Rob Glasser

All of my instances of jittery video lately, and they are few, are extremely minor. They last no more than 30 seconds and go away on their own. It would seem the problem is not fixed but it is not something I'm seeing anywhere near the level you are. Definitely call into support and see what they have to say. I think I've seen it maybe 2 or 3 times tops since L4.0x spooled.


----------



## dahauss

I am already on my second DVR with the same issues so I dont think that a new DVR will fix this issue. Any other ideas?? I am hooked up via Component cables


----------



## scaesare

Rob Glasser said:


> All of my instances of jittery video lately, and they are few, are extremely minor. They last no more than 30 seconds and go away on their own. It would seem the problem is not fixed but it is not something I'm seeing anywhere near the level you are. Definitely call into support and see what they have to say. I think I've seen it maybe 2 or 3 times tops since L4.0x spooled.


Apologies if this has been described previously and I have missed it.

SInce 4.03, I've had a couple of instances where the video seems to be skipping frames (i.e. it looks like I'm watchin 15 frames-per-second video), but with no loss of audio. The first time, it worked itself out after a few seconds. This second time, I did a "skip-back" to see if it would repeat, and that cured it.

Is the the "jittery" video issue?


----------



## Rob Glasser

scaesare said:


> Apologies if this has been described previously and I have missed it.
> 
> SInce 4.03, I've had a couple of instances where the video seems to be skipping frames (i.e. it looks like I'm watchin 15 frames-per-second video), but with no loss of audio. The first time, it worked itself out after a few seconds. This second time, I did a "skip-back" to see if it would repeat, and that cured it.
> 
> Is the the "jittery" video issue?


That is what I am calling jittery video, it's what I'm seeing. Your frequency and duration are in line with what I'm seeing.


----------



## Albie1200

Volitar Prime said:


> Well they just emailed me and told me that myself and 2 others were missed so it looks like I'm out of the test program
> 
> I was really hoping to see something work from this test release because they already send me a new DVR (which I got yesterday) and I have to decide if I want to swap it with my current one (and lose about 20 or so hours of recorded material, most in HD) or just send the new one back and hope that this really is a software issue that will be fixed. If I do send back the new one only to later find out that my current box really does have a hardware issue, then I'm sure that they won't like having to send me a 2nd new box.


I would be one of the "others". She emailed me to confirm my receiver ID and Card Id, I confirmed they were right, but no response. I am trying to be patient with all this, but as I approach a week with no fix to OTA, and the supposed fix doesn't arrive as I was told, it makes one wonder. To top it off I am a new customer who left my previous satellite service do to poor hardware(no OTA support at the time, but now they do).


----------



## bhodgins

I have noticed a new problem with 4.03 that is very frustrating. Closed captioning was better in 4.01 than 3.66, but now is worse with 4.03. When I turn off tuner 1, I still see captioning for the underlining channel mixed in with the Dish logo screen saver. Then when I turn on tuner 1, I no longer have working closed captions and must reboot the entire unit to get them again. Very frustrating!


----------



## bmanner

bmanner said:


> L403 must have been spooled last night to my 622. My OTA channels are not good. Pixelization on every one. My signals are 92+ but the 622 is not locking them in like it did with L366.
> 
> Anyone having this problem?


Well, I thought I better repost with current results. After deleting my OTA channels, unplugged the 622, added my OTA channels, reset the 622 and prayed, I now have solid locks. Not sure if the above did it, but I don't now have the OTA instability as when 403 was first downloaded. Only exception is my PBS channel, in which the signal strength is now lower. But I think I can adjust my antenna as I am now receiving higher signals on stations 60 degrees in the opposite direction.


----------



## Larry Caldwell

TulsaOK said:


> [DELETIA]Those who report a 'rock solid' 622 might not be using the 622 and all of it's functions like some do. [MORE DELETIA]


Just so. Dish is well aware that CC sucks big time. Some of the bugs, like jerky video and stuttering audio have a simple work-around. There is no way to make CC work.

I was watching Jane Eyre last night and the experience was notable because CC actually worked. The text matched the dialog, and didn't drop or scramble anything. It is a commentary that the experience was notable.


----------



## Ken Green

Has anyone else noticed this:
After changing to another channel, I get no response to the PAUSE button until the Channel Info Banner drops, or I remove it by pressing Cancel?


----------



## Kricket

im having some major issues with 403 that i didnt have with the previous update - im getting the same freezing/blackness/high-pitched screeching sound i had when the 622's first came out

in addition - im losing plenty of recordings - here i was, watching my recording of american idol (hey, focus on the story) - and 30 minutes in, bam - blackness - no audio - it didnt freeze - i could still fast forward, pause, rewind, etc - but everything after that 30 minute or so point - darkness

im watching lost now - and as im typing this - some weird audio issues are occurring - sounds like something snapping/popping over, and over again - this damn thing better not cut out at the 30 minute point - ill freak out


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Kricket said:


> im having some major issues with 403 that i didnt have with the previous update - im getting the same freezing/blackness/high-pitched screeching sound i had when the 622's first came out
> 
> in addition - im losing plenty of recordings - here i was, watching my recording of american idol (hey, focus on the story) - and 30 minutes in, bam - blackness - no audio - it didnt freeze - i could still fast forward, pause, rewind, etc - but everything after that 30 minute or so point - darkness
> 
> im watching lost now - and as im typing this - some weird audio issues are occurring - sounds like something snapping/popping over, and over again - this damn thing better not cut out at the 30 minute point - ill freak out


 Here is what you do: Get a cross and a priest and some holy water. Then say to the 622: " The body of Christ compells you! Satan get thee behind me!"

Seriously I would call and get a replacement if I was you. I would tell the csrs or the tech department that it quit working entirely and you need a replacement. Then you can start over with a new replacement. Make sure your dish is grounded too . This has caused jittery video problems on some people's receivers and they discovered this by accident.


----------



## boylehome

:icon_lol:


Mike D-CO5 said:


> Here is what you do: Get a cross and a priest and some holy water. Then say to the 622: " The body of Christ compells you! Satan get thee behind me!"
> 
> Seriously I would call and get a replacement if I was you. I would tell the csrs or the tech department that it quit working entirely and you need a replacement. Then you can start over with a new replacement. Make sure your dish is grounded too . This has caused jittery video problems on some people's receivers and they discovered this by accident.


I just might work.


----------



## Kricket

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Here is what you do: Get a cross and a priest and some holy water. Then say to the 622: " The body of Christ compells you! Satan get thee behind me!"
> 
> Seriously I would call and get a replacement if I was you. I would tell the csrs or the tech department that it quit working entirely and you need a replacement. Then you can start over with a new replacement. Make sure your dish is grounded too . This has caused jittery video problems on some people's receivers and they discovered this by accident.


LOL! im beginning to think that prayer might be my only way out!

im thinking everything should work fine - in fact, i actually had my first receiver replaced at the beginning of last year - since then, its worked fine (save for those minor problems everyone has) - then, all of the sudden with 403 its going kaput...

if this keeps up into next week, im definitely asking for a replacement...


----------



## TulsaOK

kdg454 said:


> Has anyone else noticed this:
> After changing to another channel, I get no response to the PAUSE button until the Channel Info Banner drops, or I remove it by pressing Cancel?


Yeah, I just tried it. Quirky.


----------



## Elf

Hi, I've recently been upgraded to 4.03 and have seen 2 issues I haven't seen listed here yet:

1.) Some recorded shows will show on the My Recordings with one name, but the show recorded will actually be something different. The ribbon display when the show is playing had the name of the show that is displaying (not the one I intended to record).

2.) I occasionally get a show that records as several 1 minute 'episodes' in succession of one another. For example, 30 1 minute 'shows' recorded instead of 1 30 minute show. Pretty annoying. :nono:


----------



## Ken Green

Elf said:


> Hi, I've recently been upgraded to 4.03 and have seen 2 issues I haven't seen listed here yet:
> 
> 1.) Some recorded shows will show on the My Recordings with one name, but the show recorded will actually be something different. The ribbon display when the show is playing had the name of the show that is displaying (not the one I intended to record).
> 
> 2.) I occasionally get a show that records as several 1 minute 'episodes' in succession of one another. For example, 30 1 minute 'shows' recorded instead of 1 30 minute show. Pretty annoying. :nono:


Odd indeed. Have you done a hard-reset since the update?

When you try to playback one of the "30 1 minute" recordings, does the playback of the first run all the way through the show, or would you have to playback all 30?


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s Elf. Those are two I have not heard before either. If you can snap a few pictures of what you are seeing, might be helpful


----------



## ebaltz

Kricket said:


> im having some major issues with 403 that i didnt have with the previous update - im getting the same freezing/blackness/high-pitched screeching sound i had when the 622's first came out
> 
> in addition - im losing plenty of recordings - here i was, watching my recording of american idol (hey, focus on the story) - and 30 minutes in, bam - blackness - no audio - it didnt freeze - i could still fast forward, pause, rewind, etc - but everything after that 30 minute or so point - darkness
> 
> im watching lost now - and as im typing this - some weird audio issues are occurring - sounds like something snapping/popping over, and over again - this damn thing better not cut out at the 30 minute point - ill freak out


Well for LOST and the popping noise, I can at least say that wasn't the 622's fault. It happened also on my OTA box. So it was something sent over the broadcast. But the 622 with 4.03 has plenty of issues on its own. Not a day has gone by since 4.03 that I haven't had at least one BSOD.


----------



## Larry Kenney

This has been an on going problem since L3.66. It wasn't fixed by 4.01 or 4.03. It only happens on one program on one channel - the 11 pm news on KPIX, CBS5, here in San Francisco - that I record every night. About half the time the 622 will stop and indicate that the program is over when only about half way through it. There's no "Resume" box to click on and going back a few minutes and starting again doesn't work. It will stop again. I have to hit "Done", go to another program, start it, stop it, hit "Done" then go back to the news and restart it... then I can continue on past where it stopped on the first pass. Weird, huh?

I have never seen this happen on any other program, but it happens frequently on the 11 pm news.

Has anyone witnessed this with their 622?

I have no other problems except that one problem. Everything else has been working fine for us for over a year.

Larry
SF


----------



## Hall

Elf said:


> 1.) Some recorded shows will show on the My Recordings with one name, but the show recorded will actually be something different. The ribbon display when the show is playing had the name of the show that is displaying (not the one I intended to record).


 That can happen because of the 1-min early start time. For example, if the timer for _Grey's Anatomy_ has it start 3-min early, it will still read Grey's Anatomy in the My Recordings list, but when you start the playback, the banner will read _Ugly Betty_ because that's what show it is at that point in the recording. Then the banner goes away... Once _Grey's_ starts, hit Info. It will read _Grey's_, not _Ugly Betty_.

Are you seeing something different ??


----------



## Ken Green

It sounds more like he's began watching the event while it is still recording. In which case, he is watching off the live buffer. If he pauses enough times, the buffer fills, and even though the recording has now completed, it cannot play the remainder through a full buffer. Changing channels, and dumping the buffer, then returning to the recorded event, and FF to the point he left, is the only way to view the remainder of the recording.

Is it possible you see this as only happening on one channel/event, because it happens to be the one channel/event you begin watching via the buffer while it is still recording?


----------



## koralis

ebaltz said:


> Well for LOST and the popping noise, I can at least say that wasn't the 622's fault. It happened also on my OTA box. So it was something sent over the broadcast. But the 622 with 4.03 has plenty of issues on its own. Not a day has gone by since 4.03 that I haven't had at least one BSOD.


Lost for me triggered the problem last night... but even switching channels (both Sat and OTA) refused to get streaming video working again (menus worked fine, etc.. just blackness where the video should be) I could only watch the show by doing a hard reboot of the 622 which meant that I missed the intro.

Previous to that I had a similar issue with American Idol that night, but putting the 622 in standby and then back on resolved that issue.


----------



## markdc

I've been getting signal dropouts several times per hour on HD stations since this update. Has anyone else noticed this? Is there anyway to troubleshoot this?


----------



## Slordak

I have too, actually. I mean drop-outs on OTA stations that are rock-solid 97 or 98 signal strength that never used to cut out at all. It only happens, as you say, a few times an hour and just for a second or less, but it's weird, because on L365, the same stations were fine.

It's amazing how much better L403 is at receiving weak stations, though.


----------



## sulaco1997

ebaltz said:


> Well for LOST and the popping noise, I can at least say that wasn't the 622's fault. It happened also on my OTA box. So it was something sent over the broadcast. But the 622 with 4.03 has plenty of issues on its own. Not a day has gone by since 4.03 that I haven't had at least one BSOD.


I had the same popping during "Lost". When I switched to the SD national feed it went away. No problems during 'Idol". Occasional drop of HD signal. BSOD at least once evry day. Various channels, VS., CNN, local HD feed, DVR event.

This all started after L401 was downloaded and continues with L403. I'm calling tomorrow because I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## ls7dude

ryan8886 said:


> A lot of the volume differences between the HD and SD stations has to do the the material on the HD stations being broadcast in Dolby Digital. It's mastered at a lower volume than stereo PCM. I have the same problem. Always have to remember to turn down the receiver prior to switching to SD or risk being blown off the couch. It's annoying, but a fact of life.


I hear what you're saying, but this was not the case for me prior to the update. Both HD and SD channels gave me the same amount of audio output.


----------



## ls7dude

AVJohnnie said:


> I have two 622s. Both received L4.01 before getting L4.03.
> 
> The first 622 is hooked up using component cables, TOS-Link, and R/L audio cables. This unit's audio levels remain equal when switching between SD and HD channels.
> 
> The second 622 is hooked up using only an HDMI cable. When I change from an SD channel to an HD channel there is a considerable drop in audio level. Conversely, when I change from an HD channel to an SD channel there is a near startling increase in audio level.
> 
> I've not had this particular problem with any previous software version (including L4.01)
> 
> Fortunately I have a work-around -- the Philips LCD FP I'm using with the HDMI setup has an audio auto-leveling option (which I've never needed to use previously) that so far seems to be managing the problem.


I too have a Philips plasma hooked up to a 622 via HDMI and I have the terrible sound difference between HD and SD channels. I probably have the auto sound leveler too. I will have to check it out.

I'm pretty disappointed in this.


----------



## plasmacat

After a week plus of no problems tonight right now my 622 failed to record Ugly Betty. I set the timer only a couple of hours ago. I also set timers for Grey's Anatomy and Shark. Luckily I happened to notice it wasn't recording, turned it on and manually started recording UB. However neither GA nor Shark has the little timer listed in the guide and when I try to select these shows it won't let me select them. These are not the OTA versions either but the satellite versions. I tried to select OTA and no go there either. Then I noticed for a lot of local channels - no information available in the guide. However UB and GA are listed in the guide but I can't select them.


----------



## Larry Kenney

kdg454 said:


> It sounds more like he's began watching the event while it is still recording. In which case, he is watching off the live buffer. If he pauses enough times, the buffer fills, and even though the recording has now completed, it cannot play the remainder through a full buffer. Changing channels, and dumping the buffer, then returning to the recorded event, and FF to the point he left, is the only way to view the remainder of the recording.
> 
> Is it possible you see this as only happening on one channel/event, because it happens to be the one channel/event you begin watching via the buffer while it is still recording?


That must be it, KDG! Yes, I usually start watching the news about 10 to 20 minutes after it starts and while it's still being recorded. I normally don't pause it, though. I just skip through the commercials. I didn't realize that if I watched a show while it was still being recorded I was using the live buffer. Interesting! Thanks for the explanation.

Larry
SF


----------



## TBoneit

plasmacat said:


> After a week plus of no problems tonight right now my 622 failed to record Ugly Betty. I set the timer only a couple of hours ago. I also set timers for Grey's Anatomy and Shark. Luckily I happened to notice it wasn't recording, turned it on and manually started recording UB. However neither GA nor Shark has the little timer listed in the guide and when I try to select these shows it won't let me select them. These are not the OTA versions either but the satellite versions. I tried to select OTA and no go there either. Then I noticed for a lot of local channels - no information available in the guide. However UB and GA are listed in the guide but I can't select them.


I had a funny timer thing the other day too.

I went to set a timer for ShoHD. I seem to recall it was ShoHD the one from the 94xx range of HD. suddenly the channel populated with red X's to the end of the guide and I could not scroll forward into the channel with the red x's.

I could move up one channel to HBOHD and then go forward and then down onto the show but could not set a timer.

I then went to the map down HD version and could set timer there. That timer did fire half way through the prior even and captured the 8 or 9 minutes of the proper event. A 1/2 hour show.

The next day the red X's were gone and a test timer fired properly.


----------



## plasmacat

Well, after all my problems last night everything seems fixed this morning. The guide is populated and I can select shows to record. I set a timer for Raines tonight so we'll see if it works. Last night when I had all these problems we were getting a little light rain, nothing heavy. Is this what a little light rain can do? Very disappointing.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hard to say plasmacat. What you can do is look up the channel Raines is at using the EKB Dish Channel chart (See link on top of page) to get the transponder # and then use the Signal strength meeter to see what your strength is coming in at. It is possible that you might have a week signal for the channels you are watching or one over all. Might help narrow down what you are experiencing


----------



## plasmacat

Ron, Last night the problems were widespread over many many channels. I couldn't select programs on some Voom channels, and various others. The guide had "no info" on many channels but on ones with names of programs - I couldn't select them. Even weirder, a couple of times I would push select on the remote, nothing would happen and then 30 secs later the timer screen would show up. 
But as I said, all seems fixed this morning


----------



## RGoldman

I have just started getting a lot of "satellite signal has been lost" errors. It looks like it's trying to find it but nothing happens. When I go to the signal meter, I can see that the signal is there and then the station will come back on. If I don't do anything, I just get a blank screen after a while. This seems to be new since 4.03 arrived and also seems to be the worst on 129.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Do a switch check with no cables connected to the receiver to clear the matrix. Then reconnect cables and rerun the check switch. This should clear up your problems. I did the same thing on all three of my 622 dvrs on my two accounts.


----------



## DISHEAD

622 receiver with L403 wiped out my locals. Tried all fixes ,nothing worked. Dish Network tells me thay know about software problem and L404 will be sent out by 4/27/07, this is the very latest.
Good luck everyone, I hope L404 corrects most of our problems.


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s DISHEAD. Where did you hear this date? it is a Friday and Dish almost never pushes software out on Friday. Even that, from what I can see form the OTA posts, it seems Dish is still working the OTA issue so I am not sure if I would put a lot of weight on that date. If it happens, great.. But like most dates that get thrown around here, they usually are not accurate.


----------



## DISHEAD

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s DISHEAD. Where did you hear this date? it is a Friday and Dish almost never pushes software out on Friday. Even that, from what I can see form the OTA posts, it seems Dish is still working the OTA issue so I am not sure if I would put a lot of weight on that date. If it happens, great.. But like most dates that get thrown around here, they usually are not accurate.


I was on the phone with a superviser, who told me the update would be by 4/27/07.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

He probably told you that to get you off of the phone. He can't guarantee any date for an update. How many times did they say L4.03 was coming?BUt it kept getting delayed week after week. I hope he is right but I don't really know how a supervisor would know a fixed date.


----------



## Hall

Time and time again has proven that there's no publically available release dates for recent 622 software. The last releases have been snuck out, have they not ??


----------



## TulsaOK

Hall said:


> Time and time again has proven that there's no publically available release dates for recent 622 software. The last releases have been snuck out, have they not ??


But, has anyone decoded the 'secret' information contained in the bowels of those Dish web pages? Maybe reading them backwards?


----------



## Hunter Green

I buried Charlie. Goo goo gajoob.


----------



## Hall

I'm waiting for "reports" that the web page doesn't list this information....


----------



## Hall

Has anyone checked their temps lately ?? My 622 has a formula screwed up....

HDD High Temp: *123' F*
HDD Low Temp: *102' F*
HDD Average Temp: *60' F*


----------



## aaronbud

DISHEAD said:


> I was on the phone with a superviser, who told me the update would be by 4/27/07.


I hope that is accurate. No OTA sucks!


----------



## mchouse

since i got 4.03 ,ive been having switch problems , the searching for sat screen comes up , sometimes it locates all the sats , sometimes it doesnt ,i have to reboot sometimes and it comes back on by itself sometimes this happens several times a day , sometimes it says there is a problem with tv 2 , i have a dish 500 with a seperate dish pointed at 61.5, could this be causing the switch problem , again i didnt have this problem with 3.66 , i called cs and they are sending a tech out to check but i think its the receiver


----------



## Ken Green

mchouse said:


> since i got 4.03 ,ive been having switch problems , the searching for sat screen comes up , sometimes it locates all the sats , sometimes it doesnt ,i have to reboot sometimes and it comes back on by itself sometimes this happens several times a day , sometimes it says there is a problem with tv 2 , i have a dish 500 with a seperate dish pointed at 61.5, could this be causing the switch problem , again i didnt have this problem with 3.66 , i called cs and they are sending a tech out to check but i think its the receiver


Mc,
Have you tried resetting the switch matrix? I posted the instructions a few days back, in this thread. 

There seems to be some issues associated with either the dual-dish setup, and/or 61.5. Still, it can't hurt to try resetting the switch.


----------



## hmcewin

Hall said:


> Has anyone checked their temps lately ?? My 622 has a formula screwed up....
> 
> HDD High Temp: *123' F*
> HDD Low Temp: *102' F*
> HDD Average Temp: *60' F*


Where do you check your temps for the HDD? I looked in the diagnostics screen and it is "grayed" out.

Please let me know how to check the temps and I will and post.

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## tnsprin

hmcewin said:


> Where do you check your temps for the HDD? I looked in the diagnostics screen and it is "grayed" out.
> 
> Please let me know how to check the temps and I will and post.
> 
> Thanks,
> Henry


menu, 6, 3, counters, then page-down a few times.


----------



## SMosher

Ick

HDD High Temp 138F
HDD Low Temp 114F
HDD Adv Temp 123F

See if I cant at least blow out the box today.


----------



## hmcewin

tnsprin said:


> menu, 6, 3, counters, then page-down a few times.


Ok, did the above and got to the counters where 7 lines are displayed. The left, right arrows will not let me move the cursor into the box where I can arrow down to reveal more than the 7 lines. The indicator in the box at the bottom shows there are more but can not move the cursor over to click on.

Any more advice?

Oh yes, I used the control on both the remote and the unit to try the above.

Thanks,

Henry


----------



## Grandude

hmcewin said:


> Ok, did the above and got to the counters where 7 lines are displayed. The left, right arrows will not let me move the cursor into the box where I can arrow down to reveal more than the 7 lines. The indicator in the box at the bottom shows there are more but can not move the cursor over to click on.
> Any more advice?
> Thanks,
> Henry


Sorry you missed the important part of the message. PAGE DOWN.


----------



## SMosher

SMosher said:


> Ick
> 
> HDD High Temp 138F
> HDD Low Temp 114F
> HDD Adv Temp 123F
> 
> See if I cant at least blow out the box today.


Filled with dust! I took off the top shell and cleaned the dust out of it. Lets see how it does now.


----------



## hmcewin

Hall said:


> Has anyone checked their temps lately ?? My 622 has a formula screwed up....
> 
> HDD High Temp: *123' F*
> HDD Low Temp: *102' F*
> HDD Average Temp: *60' F*


HDD High 138
HDD Low 91
HDD Avg 127


----------



## KathyDab

I have an interesting problem since the latest update. After my 622 reboots in the wee hours, I turn it on in the am to watch the news and have no audio. It seems the only way to recover is to reboot. I started with rebooting via the switch on the front panel, then it took two reboots via the switch to recover. Eventually I could only recover via a power reboot. This morning, after the power reboot - I had to do a switch reboot in order to restore the audio.

I have to say this is getting frustrating. I have a Phillips 32inch HD LCD connected to the 622 via an HDMI cable. I am wondering if there is any way to disable the reboot.
Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## SMosher

SMosher said:


> Filled with dust! I took off the top shell and cleaned the dust out of it. Lets see how it does now.


Well that didnt fix it!! Farked up my recording of Planet Earth!

NOW IM MAD! :hurah:


----------



## Presence

mchouse said:


> since i got 4.03 ,ive been having switch problems


I experienced the Check Switch problems as part of the beta test group of 4.01, and I worked pretty extensively with the beta team trying to figure it out. I was never sure if they did work it out or not, but with your report I would have to guess not. What I have noticed is it only seems to happen when the box is running in single mode.


----------



## SMosher

Presence said:


> I experienced the Check Switch problems as part of the beta test group of 4.01, and I worked pretty extensively with the beta team trying to figure it out. I was never sure if they did work it out or not, but with your report I would have to guess not. What I have noticed is it only seems to happen when the box is running in single mode.


Thats all this 622 does is run in single mode. I maybe need to run it in dual for a bit. Just starting to anger me more than not being able to get MLB EI right now!


----------



## hmcewin

Grandude said:


> Sorry you missed the important part of the message. PAGE DOWN.


Thanks,

Henry


----------



## hmcewin

Been having some issues with the 622. After reading the board I came across some information about the HDD Smart value indicating it should be "0". The advice from one of the post indicated that a value of 255 which mine is, could be an indication of iminent HDD failure.

Does anyone know what this value is measuring and why 255 is an ominous warning?

This information is found in the counters section of the diagnostic screen. Some other values are Hight Temp 138, Low temp 91. avg temp 127, HDD Start 0x000, HDD Start fail 0.

Any advice regarding the meaning of the above is appreciated.

Henry


----------



## SonicBee777

KathyDab said:


> I have an interesting problem since the latest update. After my 622 reboots in the wee hours, I turn it on in the am to watch the news and have no audio. It seems the only way to recover is to reboot. I started with rebooting via the switch on the front panel, then it took two reboots via the switch to recover. Eventually I could only recover via a power reboot. This morning, after the power reboot - I had to do a switch reboot in order to restore the audio.
> 
> I have to say this is getting frustrating. I have a Phillips 32inch HD LCD connected to the 622 via an HDMI cable. I am wondering if there is any way to disable the reboot.
> Thanks in advance for the help.


We're seeing same symptoms (no audio over HDMI connection when wife turns on TV in morning, fixed by front-panel reboot). So far it has only occurred 2 or 3 times in the last month or so, and power-plug reset wasn't required.

The only way I know of to disable the daily reboot disables the daily schedule update as well, and that is by keeping the receiver on (tuner not in standby) 24/7.


----------



## TulsaOK

SonicBee777 said:


> The only way I know of to disable the daily reboot disables the daily schedule update as well, and that is by keeping the receiver on (tuner not in standby) 24/7.


I keep my receiver on (not in standby) 24/7. It updates the guide and reboots at 3:00am then goes into standby. I suppose if one schedules an auto-tune or something at the same time it would not reboot but that negates the guide update.


----------



## KathyDab

SonicBee777 said:


> We're seeing same symptoms (no audio over HDMI connection when wife turns on TV in morning, fixed by front-panel reboot). So far it has only occurred 2 or 3 times in the last month or so, and power-plug reset wasn't required.
> 
> The only way I know of to disable the daily reboot disables the daily schedule update as well, and that is by keeping the receiver on (tuner not in standby) 24/7.


When it first happened a front-panel reboot worked fine. Then it seemed to take two reboots, then three then the power plug reboot.

I've scheduled the update to 7:30 am so that I can control it. Your right I won't get the tv guide updates, so I'll be sure to allow it at least once a week. It just gets frustrating every morning dealing with this.

I've called dish but when she asked if I shut the 622 off at night (I don't its on 24/7 since I wake up in the middle of the night and watch it) since they will only do partial updates, I knew I wasn't going to get anywhere with her.

Thanks for the help. I'm a real novice at all this.


----------



## dmspen

Had the issue where the sound changed in the middle of Idol. Seemed like it went from mono to 5.1. Weird

Here's one I haven't heard about. I watch a recorded show, say an hour long. I stop at 58 minutes cuz I don't care about credits. When I stop, the recording info screen comes up. On it, it says there is 44 minutes remaining! It doesn't affect anything, just seems odd.

Also, I had several instance where I start a recorded show, hit the fast forward, and it goes to the end of the show!


----------



## joebird

I had the same problem yesterday -- but it started in a different manner (and not the first time it has happened). Wife changes the channel -- new channel has no audio (this one is set up with TV2, BTW). Front panel re-boot, it comes back and searches and searches and searches for the satellite, cannot finish the first of the 5 tests. However, I turn on TV2 and it's working fine.

Another front panel re-boot...same thing, however this time TV2 is searching and searching and searchin, and TV1 works fine.

Of course, this is all while I'm trying to get the Sopranos to record. I eventually had to pull the plug, let it rest and then it was okay.



KathyDab said:


> When it first happened a front-panel reboot worked fine. Then it seemed to take two reboots, then three then the power plug reboot.


----------



## Ron Barry

KathyDab said:


> When it first happened a front-panel reboot worked fine. Then it seemed to take two reboots, then three then the power plug reboot.
> 
> I've scheduled the update to 7:30 am so that I can control it. Your right I won't get the tv guide updates, so I'll be sure to allow it at least once a week. It just gets frustrating every morning dealing with this.
> 
> I've called dish but when she asked if I shut the 622 off at night (I don't its on 24/7 since I wake up in the middle of the night and watch it) since they will only do partial updates, I knew I wasn't going to get anywhere with her.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I'm a real novice at all this.


:welcome_s KathyDab. You say you have a Phillips TV. What is the make and model? You say it is connected VIA HDMI? There was a change with L4.01 in terms of DD 5.1 support through HDMI. Are you connected using HDMI or RCA audio cables to your TV? Are you using an AV Receiver?

Couple things you can try. One, if you are only using HDMI for audio. Try using RCA audio? If you have both your HDMI and RCA audio hooked up to your TV, Try removing your RCA audio cables and see if that makes a difference.

Another thing to try.. There is a HDMI test button that allows you to reset your HDMI, would be interested if resetting retores your audio.


----------



## scaesare

Rob Glasser said:


> That is what I am calling jittery video, it's what I'm seeing. Your frequency and duration are in line with what I'm seeing.


Rob, thanks for the reposnse.

So it seems like it's tied to the software update for more than just me.

I also seem to have the somewhat "random" time increments for skip-back, although that seems to come and go too.


----------



## scaesare

Slordak said:


> I have too, actually. I mean drop-outs on OTA stations that are rock-solid 97 or 98 signal strength that never used to cut out at all. It only happens, as you say, a few times an hour and just for a second or less, but it's weird, because on L365, the same stations were fine.
> 
> It's amazing how much better L403 is at receiving weak stations, though.


I get several drop outs over the course of a show (such as Planet Earth) as well. I have generally good sat signal strength, but it's hard to determine if it's the 622, or maybe a just0marginal signal strength necessary.


----------



## Skyburn

I'm not sure when this started happening, but certainly the last 2 Sundays (including yesterday) this exact same thing happened on my 622 and I'm curious if anyone else has seen it:

- Via the Guide, select Planet Earth at 6:00PM MDT on DISCHD to create a one-time timer.
- My default timer padding is -2/+3
- Instead of also creating a timer for the 2nd Planet Earth that starts at 7:00PM MDT, I simply re-select the first Planet Earth (with a timer for it already set) and edit the timer.
- Edit the timer so that it ends not at 7:03PM as currently set up, but at 8:03PM (I just added an hour to the end) so that I get a 2-hour recording which includes both Planet Earth episodes.

The end result is that the timer fires and records exactly 65 minutes (1 hour w/ a -2/+3 padding) and stops -- it never goes beyond the initially-set timer's parameters.

Clearly, I could see that when editing the timer, it would extend the "time to record" to 2 hours 5 minutes - I could go back into the timer after having made changes and see that it was set to record 2 hours and 5 minutes. The Guide display icons indicated that it would record part of all 4 hour-blocks involved (5-6,6-7,7-8,8-9).

Sorry if this has been covered before -- I did some searching and read back a few pages, but that was getting tedious.
Thanks - Joe


----------



## Albie1200

I just received a reply form E* regarding the OTA. She said they have identified the problem and are working on the fix, but no date can be given for it's release. She also informed me that E* will be crediting me $10.00 for my troubles.


----------



## wje

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am having problems with the sound blairing out loudly when ever a timer kicks in on the other tuner. This has been happening since I received L.4.01 software. It continues with L. 4.03 too. This reminds me of when we used to only get dolby digital sound on one tuner and pcm on the other. IT needs to be addressed.


I've noticed this, too. It isn't blaring, but it's definitely louder, and it's definitely new with 401.

I've also noticed some other new timer-related bugs:

Frequently, the guide will show that two simultaneous recordings are being made on the same tuner. For example, I'll see two showing up at the same time on 1. I run in single mode, for whatever that's worth.

Probably related, I'll also get a countdown timer, even though the recording is being made on another tuner; the channel doesn't change when the timer fires (but the volume does!), even though the guide and the countdown indicate that the 622 thinks it does.


----------



## ChuckA

You get the tuner 1 indication for both the sat tuner 1 and the OTA tuner. So, it is very common to have two recordings showing for tuner 1.


----------



## wje

In the last case I saw this, I'm about 95% sure both were sat channels. I only get a few OTA channels, and rarely record from them. I'll pay more attention next time I see it.


----------



## KathyDab

Ron Barry said:


> :welcome_s KathyDab. You say you have a Phillips TV. What is the make and model? You say it is connected VIA HDMI? There was a change with L4.01 in terms of DD 5.1 support through HDMI. Are you connected using HDMI or RCA audio cables to your TV? Are you using an AV Receiver?
> 
> Couple things you can try. One, if you are only using HDMI for audio. Try using RCA audio? If you have both your HDMI and RCA audio hooked up to your TV, Try removing your RCA audio cables and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Another thing to try.. There is a HDMI test button that allows you to reset your HDMI, would be interested if resetting retores your audio.


Thank You for the welcome Ron - 
My TV is: Philips 32" Flat-Panel LCD HDTV Model: 32PF7421D/37. I've changed nothing since the install except for the HDMI cable. I didn't have one when the installer came, so he connected the RCA Cables from the 622 to the TV. About 2 days later, I went out puchased and installed the HDMI and removed the RCA cables. This setup is in my bedroom so there's no av equipment, just the tv and 622. I haven't had many issues, though after reading some of the posts here, I'm not sure.

The major issue I'm dealing with at this point is the audio, or lack there of after a reboot. It's really frustrating. This has started happening within the last 3 weeks. I've had this equipment for about 6 months or so.

Its interesting that you mention the HDMI test button. I just found that today after looking through some of the options. I did do a test on it - however, I had sound and it came back ok. I am not clear on some of the values. I also don't think I am making full use of the equipment I have but I'm working slowly on that.

I've modified the reboot time to 7:30 in the morning. I'll allow the reboot tomorrow and try the test and see if that makes a difference. If not, I'll go back to the RCA cables to see if it makes a difference.

Thank you for being patient with me as I am not an audophile and have learned alot in this forum already.


----------



## aaronbud

Albie1200 said:


> I just received a reply form E* regarding the OTA. She said they have identified the problem and are working on the fix, but no date can be given for it's release. She also informed me that E* will be crediting me $10.00 for my troubles.


I hope I get in on that deal too. Guess I better give them a call again as well.


----------



## KathyDab

KathyDab said:


> Thank You for the welcome Ron -
> My TV is: Philips 32" Flat-Panel LCD HDTV Model: 32PF7421D/37. I've changed nothing since the install except for the HDMI cable. I didn't have one when the installer came, so he connected the RCA Cables from the 622 to the TV. About 2 days later, I went out puchased and installed the HDMI and removed the RCA cables. This setup is in my bedroom so there's no av equipment, just the tv and 622. I haven't had many issues, though after reading some of the posts here, I'm not sure.
> 
> The major issue I'm dealing with at this point is the audio, or lack there of after a reboot. It's really frustrating. This has started happening within the last 3 weeks. I've had this equipment for about 6 months or so.
> 
> Its interesting that you mention the HDMI test button. I just found that today after looking through some of the options. I did do a test on it - however, I had sound and it came back ok. I am not clear on some of the values. I also don't think I am making full use of the equipment I have but I'm working slowly on that.
> 
> I've modified the reboot time to 7:30 in the morning. I'll allow the reboot tomorrow and try the test and see if that makes a difference. If not, I'll go back to the RCA cables to see if it makes a difference.
> 
> Thank you for being patient with me as I am not an audophile and have learned alot in this forum already.


Murphy's Law - The system rebooted this morning and don't ya know - there was no problem. I might add, that in past when this problem occured, after I did a reboot, whatever way, I would not have a problem the rest of the day. That is, if you don't count the volume levels between SD and HD. Yes - I have that issue as well which also started about three weeks ago.

Thanks


----------



## mchouse

mchouse said:


> since i got 4.03 ,ive been having switch problems , the searching for sat screen comes up , sometimes it locates all the sats , sometimes it doesnt ,i have to reboot sometimes and it comes back on by itself sometimes this happens several times a day , sometimes it says there is a problem with tv 2 , i have a dish 500 with a seperate dish pointed at 61.5, could this be causing the switch problem , again i didnt have this problem with 3.66 , i called cs and they are sending a tech out to check but i think its the receiver


ive been running the ac in my house for the last couple of days and guess what .. no switch problems , my 622 sits in an open cabinet so i wouldnt think it would overheat , i checked the hd temp history and it said high temp was 121 and the average temp was 109 , dont know if that is good or bad , i have a tech coming today , dont know if he will be able to find anything now or not , or is it just a coincidence that it been working ?


----------



## liferules

mchouse said:


> i have a tech coming today , dont know if he will be able to find anything now or not , or is it just a coincidence that it been working ?


I have had the same switch problems. Let me know if the tech shows anything. I have presumed it is due to something with the 4.01 and 4.03 changes... Fortunately, it only happens a few times per week for me.


----------



## erh1117

*fast forward*

I am not a programmer or engineer, so I guess I don't understand why DISH breaks a perfectly functional fast forward feature (a feature so basic to every type of recording device that one would imagine it not to be a troublesome issue to get right) when they come out with 4.x.

The 921 had a proper fast forward. The old Dishplayers had it. TIVO has it. The 622 had it. And now, they've gone and screwed it up.

Try doing a 4x forward. After an initial pause of indeterminate length, the 622 rears forward right past where you want to be.


----------



## ls7dude

We need the SD and HD audio level fixed.


----------



## whatchel1

ls7dude said:


> We need the SD and HD audio level fixed.


I m getting tired of being blown away by the 3 db (that is twice as loud in audio terms) between the HD and SD.


----------



## markdc

liferules said:


> I have had the same switch problems. Let me know if the tech shows anything. I have presumed it is due to something with the 4.01 and 4.03 changes... Fortunately, it only happens a few times per week for me.


This is happening several times per day to me now especially on the Voom channels and other HD channels. I had never seen this "switch" error before the last update. I think they broke something in the code.


----------



## cummingsje

whatchel1 said:


> I m getting tired of being blown away by the 3 db (that is twice as loud in audio terms) between the HD and SD.


I agree! This should be a priority.


----------



## wje

wje said:


> In the last case I saw this, I'm about 95% sure both were sat channels. I only get a few OTA channels, and rarely record from them. I'll pay more attention next time I see it.


Ok, this time I confirmed it. I have two recordings being done now, both showing as recording on 1. Both are sat channels - 182 and 6321. This isn't a big deal, but it is a bit confusing. This definitely didn't happen pre-401.


----------



## whatchel1

wje said:


> Ok, this time I confirmed it. I have two recordings being done now, both showing as recording on 1. Both are sat channels - 182 and 6321. This isn't a big deal, but it is a bit confusing. This definitely didn't happen pre-401.


Now if they could do this all the time then we could record 5 things at once. One question could the 6321 actually be your map down version of your local Boston Fox channel?


----------



## wje

whatchel1 said:


> Now if they could do this all the time then we could record 5 things at once. One question could the 6321 actually be your map down version of your local Boston Fox channel?


Yes, it is, and I suspect that's what's confusing the 622. The daily schedule shows both on 1, but if I go to the actual recordings in progress, the banner shows the correct tuner, e.g., the Fox in-progress recording showed 2 as the tuner. Again, no big deal, but an annoyance.

Much worse is the horrible performance of the 'trick play' features, which I've ranted about before. They really are virtually useless at >4x. That's my current top priority, everything else essentially works.


----------



## lukin4u

dont know if this has been mentioned yet

with 3.66 when u pressed pause it would actually back up a second when play was pressed

now i lose a second @ least


not a huge deal but it is a change


----------



## lukin4u

whatchel1 said:


> I m getting tired of being blown away by the 3 db (that is twice as loud in audio terms) between the HD and SD.


and that 2

priority #1


----------



## TBoneit

Just to interject on the loudness issue.

Are you sure it isn't just the difference in the Dolby 5.1 vs the SD audio which isn't AC3. I believe I recall it is a MP3. 

I have seen this myself where video clips with AC3 are much quieter than the ones with MP3 audio.

Others have also commented about it on a video forum that I go to daily. If I capture a video to .avi or .mpg with mp3 audio and then recapture with AC3 the Ac3 will much quieter. Just my own informal testing. So what I have been doing is adjusting the AC3 audio level higher when I encode from DV video .avi to MPG for DVD authoring.


----------



## dbconsultant

Something new for us on 4.03. While the second Planet Earth episode on DiscHD was recording to dvr (and we watched it live for a few seconds before going to the dvr menu), we clicked on the prior episode to watch it while the second one continued recording. Our 622 immediately went searching for satellites - did not reboot just went to the searching for satellites screen. It stayed on '0 of 5' for several minutes, didn't seem to be having success at finding satellites, so, since the recording of the episode was now screwed up anyway, we did a power reboot which brought it back up successfully and it started recording. We clicked on the prior episode again and it came up without a problem. 

This has only happened once but we figured we should report it since we had never seen it happen like this before.


----------



## rogerpl

dbconsultant said:


> Something new for us on 4.03. While the second Planet Earth episode on DiscHD was recording to dvr (and we watched it live for a few seconds before going to the dvr menu), we clicked on the prior episode to watch it while the second one continued recording. Our 622 immediately went searching for satellites - did not reboot just went to the searching for satellites screen. It stayed on '0 of 5' for several minutes, didn't seem to be having success at finding satellites, so, since the recording of the episode was now screwed up anyway, we did a power reboot which brought it back up successfully and it started recording. We clicked on the prior episode again and it came up without a problem.
> 
> This has only happened once but we figured we should report it since we had never seen it happen like this before.


THis happened to me twice but I attributed it to a weak sat signal on 110 and 119. Hasn't happened since but both times it happened during a wet snow shower. Who knows?


----------



## P Smith

Take new SW:
PID: 08B4h, ID: 1EKC, FW: L404, Model: ViP622/ViP622
Thu Apr 26 09:00:20 2007


----------



## dmspen

Had a real nice stutter case last night. While watching a recorded American Idol, my daughter meant to hit the yellow advance 3 or 4 times to skip ahead. Instead she rapidly hit the FF. The screen froze, the timer bar came up with FF at 300x, but with the screen still frozen. Then WHAM, picture back moving, but had FF'ed over 30 minutes. F!


----------



## Hall

P Smith said:


> Take new SW:
> PID: 08B4h, ID: 1EKC, FW: L404, Model: ViP622/ViP622
> Thu Apr 26 09:00:20 2007


 Restricted to a few hundred receivers ??


----------



## P Smith

No, to all with RBEx build.


----------



## dbconsultant

P Smith said:


> Take new SW:
> PID: 08B4h, ID: 1EKC, FW: L404, Model: ViP622/ViP622
> Thu Apr 26 09:00:20 2007


I thought that was only for receivers experiencing OTA problems? My problem happened with DiscHD and I don't have OTA where I live. And as far as satellite reception, all of my receivers have been like the postal motto - they've been fine through rain, hail and even the one freak snow storm we had a couple of years ago!

Of course, maybe your post wasn't aimed at my problem and you were responding to something else.


----------



## ls7dude

TBoneit said:


> Just to interject on the loudness issue.
> 
> Are you sure it isn't just the difference in the Dolby 5.1 vs the SD audio which isn't AC3. I believe I recall it is a MP3.
> 
> I have seen this myself where video clips with AC3 are much quieter than the ones with MP3 audio.
> 
> Others have also commented about it on a video forum that I go to daily. If I capture a video to .avi or .mpg with mp3 audio and then recapture with AC3 the Ac3 will much quieter. Just my own informal testing. So what I have been doing is adjusting the AC3 audio level higher when I encode from DV video .avi to MPG for DVD authoring.


Previous to 4.03 I could listen to HD and SD at the same volume level. After 4.03 SD is the same, but to hear the same volume now in HD takes quite a few clicks up to the volume. It's very annoying.

This has nothing to do with DD.


----------



## rogerpl

ls7dude said:


> Previous to 4.03 I could listen to HD and SD at the same volume level. After 4.03 SD is the same, but to hear the same volume now in HD takes quite a few clicks up to the volume. It's very annoying.
> 
> This has nothing to do with DD.


I've always had a volume issue when switching to channels not DD before and after 401. I use optical audio.


----------



## ls7dude

I hear you on the DD with the optical audio, but I'm using HDMI from the 622 directly to the TV and this is definitely a software issue. No problems before L4.03.


----------



## luvjava

I just called Dish to register a report about volume lever issues after getting the L4.03 software.
Cut and paste just about every other complaint here......

My Philips 37in LCD TV with HDMI connection was fine prior to the 4.03 release, now switching bewtween OTA and sat versions of the same channel it's almost comical how different the levels are.
I've even gone into the TV setup and checked auto leveling and reduced the dynamic range to attempt to fix it, no luck. 

DISHNETWORK: FIX THIS

When my wife starts watching SD shows rather than having to deal with changing the volume level every time she surfs from SD to HD, Dish is removing the value of my receiver and the TV.

(Rant now complete)
Bill
Hampton Va


----------



## AVJohnnie

dbconsultant said:


> ...Our 622 immediately went searching for satellites - did not reboot just went to the searching for satellites screen. It stayed on '0 of 5' for several minutes...


This has occurred on both of my 622s under the same circumstances (of viewing a recorded event while another was recording). It has happened twice on my Rev-D and once on my Rev-E receiver since receiving L4.03. I wonder if this problem correlates in some way to the L4.xx switch issues others have been reporting?


----------



## AVJohnnie

ls7dude said:


> I hear you on the DD with the optical audio, but I'm using HDMI from the 622 directly to the TV and this is definitely a software issue. No problems before L4.03.


I thought that I read that Dish implemented DD over HDMI for first time commencing with the L4.xx series software and that prior to that it was just R/L stereo?


----------



## Ron Barry

This is correct AVJohnnie. Not sure how TVs handle DD 5.1 through HDMI or if they do at all. One suggestion I would have is to go into your DD settings and select PCM only (Menu 6-7) and see if that levels your audio experience.


----------



## AVJohnnie

luvjava said:


> ...My Philips 37in LCD TV with HDMI connection was fine prior to the 4.03 release, now switching bewtween OTA and sat versions of the same channel it's almost comical how different the levels are...


Bill, I also have a Philips 37" LCD TV connected to my second 622 via HDMI. I too was experiencing the audio level problem between HD and SD content. There is a work around - your TV has an audio AGC feature that I find does a good job of evening out the level problem. If you happen to have the same model set as I (shown in my Sig), you can change that setting using the TV's settings menu:

Menu -
TV Settings -
Sound -
AVL	(set this option to on)

In the same sub-menu you will also see an entry for Sound Mode - I found that setting it to "Stereo" rather than "Virtual Dolby Surround" also helps.


----------



## ls7dude

Ron Barry said:


> This is correct AVJohnnie. Not sure how TVs handle DD 5.1 through HDMI or if they do at all. One suggestion I would have is to go into your DD settings and select PCM only (Menu 6-7) and see if that levels your audio experience.


Well Ron,

I still can't believe it, but this has seemed to fix it. Believe it or not, I messed with that setting a week or so ago, but when I went back to watching TV it was the same.

The key today was, I changed the channel while it was on PCM only, and that's when it kicked in.

As far as I can tell, right now I'm back to where the audio levels were again. Also, I don't believe it was in my head, the sound is richer.

I even put it back on DD/PCM and I was able to duplicate the sound difference again.

To all who have the audio level issue.. try what Ron said and go to menu 6 7 and change the sound to PCM only. Make sure you change the channel after that to see the difference.

My only suggestion is that Dish should have made this function an immediate change instead of you having to change the channel to hear the change.

Thanks RON!


----------



## Ron Barry

Welcome ls7dude.. Thought it had a shot and excellent reply detailing the little hiccup you can run into.


----------



## SMosher

Screeeech and reboot again tonight ... This time ... I got WWE's BACKLASH and we lost about 5 to 6 minutes of it. 

Great 40 bucks I spent. 

Should I even bother calling or just sit and take it like everything else I've been thru these last couple months?


----------



## dahauss

Do you think the jittery video problem is something I should be calling DISH about??? I need to get this resolved....


----------



## dahauss

Im also getting the "there is a switch error" which I was not getting before.. it only happens on the 622 and NOT the 211 I also have


----------



## cummingsje

dahauss said:


> Im also getting the "there is a switch error" which I was not getting before.. it only happens on the 622 and NOT the 211 I also have


I've received that error twice in the last couple of weeks when coming out of standby. It only flashes for a second and goes directly to my last viewed channel. This also only happens with the 622 and not the 211.


----------



## odbrv

On one recorded program I could not get the 10 second rewind button to work. The regular rewind was skipping some of the program. All other programs were ok.


----------



## dmspen

Has anyone noticed that 'resume' doesn't always work? I had a number of instances where I watch part of a recorded show then come back a few days later and there's no 'resume' available. It's like it gets reset.


----------



## lujan

dmspen said:


> Has anyone noticed that 'resume' doesn't always work? I had a number of instances where I watch part of a recorded show then come back a few days later and there's no 'resume' available. It's like it gets reset.


I always use the 'resume' on the same day. I have to try using it a day later to see if I get the same thing. Maybe something happens during the nightly reboot that resets it?


----------



## Hall

According to my wife, this isn't "new", but it seems wrong to me:

If you pause a show, after 60 minutes, it un-pauses and resumes playing on it's own. That's fine and I understand why. When it did that, I told my wife "pause it again" and she said it won't .... and it won't. Why is that ??

I guess I can see part of the reasoning. If I let it play for 1 minute, there's still 59 minutes buffered. I could pause it after a minute for another hour, effectively creating a 119 minute buffer (spread across two buffers ?).


----------



## cummingsje

Hall said:


> According to my wife, this isn't "new", but it seems wrong to me:
> 
> If you pause a show, after 60 minutes, it un-pauses and resumes playing on it's own. That's fine and I understand why. When it did that, I told my wife "pause it again" and she said it won't .... and it won't. Why is that ??
> 
> I guess I can see part of the reasoning. If I let it play for 1 minute, there's still 59 minutes buffered. I could pause it after a minute for another hour, effectively creating a 119 minute buffer (spread across two buffers ?).


Good question! I've run into this a few times. Is it a "rolling" buffer or is it a "per sequence" (each time you hit the pause button) buffer?


----------



## Rob Glasser

lujan said:


> I always use the 'resume' on the same day. I have to try using it a day later to see if I get the same thing. Maybe something happens during the nightly reboot that resets it?


I've used resume days later to resume shows without issues, I have seen it not work but I think it's usually be associated with a reboot of the DVR, in which the resume point was not saved because I was in the show when the box rebooted. The nightly reboot should not be affecting this. I'll have to keep a closer eye on this and see how it does.


----------



## Rob Glasser

cummingsje said:


> Good question! I've run into this a few times. Is it a "rolling" buffer or is it a "per sequence" (each time you hit the pause button) buffer?


I believe it's a rolling buffer, and if you pause for an hour and it unpauses you can't pause it again after a minute because another minute of live TV has been buffered, i.e. your still at that 60 minute buffer. Not until you skip forward will you have any free buffer space to pause again, and then at that point as soon as you get to 60 minutes again it will unpause. The workaround here is to simply record the program.


----------



## Hall

When you're watching TV, it's a "rolling" buffer, that is, you can only rewind 60 minutes back. I've always understood that and it's pretty normal with DVRs (the amount of time can vary). 

Think about this now: If the TV's been on the same channel for "hours", there's a 60-minute buffer already there. When you pause, and it will let you pause for 60-minutes, there's 120 minutes of buffered material. Well, that is unless pausing flushes the first buffer.


----------



## cummingsje

Hall said:


> When you're watching TV, it's a "rolling" buffer, that is, you can only rewind 60 minutes back. I've always understood that and it's pretty normal with DVRs (the amount of time can vary).
> 
> Think about this now: If the TV's been on the same channel for "hours", there's a 60-minute buffer already there. When you pause, and it will let you pause for 60-minutes, there's 120 minutes of buffered material. Well, that is unless pausing flushes the first buffer.


I see what you're saying. I've never tried it that long (I go ahead and record) to see what would happen. Maybe one weekend I'll do some experimenting!


----------



## Hall

Yeah, it's not something we run into very often but apparently my wife has since she was familiar with what it was going to do (or not do).


----------



## whatchel1

Man I was watching DVR'd show over the weekend and got the worst ever BSOD. Not only did it go black but screech and popped an made other god awful noises too. Hope 404 comes soon and fixes that and the OTA problems.


----------



## lujan

I had a strange one happen last night. I was watching my local ABC OTA station. The audio went out on the station so I switched it over to the satellite SD station in the 8000 range. The audio was fine there. When I went to switch it back to the OTA station, I got the message that it was searching for the satellite first 129 and then 110 (you know, the one with 1 out of 5). Then I would try to switch OTA stations and I would get the OTA station acquisition message. This kept on going for about a minute and it would never get to 5 out of 5. I had a recording scheduled for 7:00pm and it was about 6:59 so I just did a front panel reset and everything seemed to work after that. I've never seen this strange occurance before. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## tnsprin

whatchel1 said:


> Man I was watching DVR'd show over the weekend and got the worst ever BSOD. Not only did it go black but screech and popped an made other god awful noises too. Hope 404 comes soon and fixes that and the OTA problems.


It doesn't solve the problem with BSOD.


----------



## rogerpl

Things have been going OK for the most part. I did lose sat signal a few times but seems to be due to low signal strength on the 119/110 dish. 
I have been noticing (so did the wife!) the skip back has been erratic to say the least. I hit the skip back button this morning twice in a row and it went back over 8 minutes. 
The latest problem has been the lost timers. Last week I thought I set a timer for CSI and got home and it wasn't recording. OK I screwed up. Last night it happened with another show. I set a new timer for all new episodes ( How I Met My Mother) on Sunday and again last night- woke up this morning and the scheduled event was gone. The timer was still in the timer list but the recording was no longer scheduled.
Has this been an issue?


----------



## AVJohnnie

rogerpl said:


> ...I have been noticing (so did the wife!) the skip back has been erratic to say the least. I hit the skip back button this morning twice in a row and it went back over 8 minutes...


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but at this point aren't just about all of the LILs MPEG-4 encoded?

There seems to be a long-standing history of trick-play related issues with MPEG-4 encoded channels - even going back to my 921 days. My first recollection of these types of issues was with STARZHD when it first launched.

I have to wonder how many of the trick-play issues currently being reported are due to this same old problem that continues to haunt these HD DVRs.


----------



## Hall

My 622 lost all OTA tuners/signal for no obvious reason. I had it on my CBS station, went to the guide, then cancelled out back to the channel .... and got the yellow "lost signal" screen. Tried a few other OTAs and they got the same yellow screen. I waited maybe five minutes by going to satellite channels and trying the OTAs again with no change. Only a reboot "solved" it.


----------



## rogerpl

I posted earlier that I was losing scheduled events. Earlier today I set timers for my local CBS ( same show) via sat and OTA. The sat event is still scheduled but the OTA event is not. The timers for both are still listed but the OTA event is gone, not hidden, but gone. The CBS local seems to be the only one affected as OTA events for other OTA local networks are holding fine. Strange


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Hall said:


> My 622 lost all OTA tuners/signal for no obvious reason. I had it on my CBS station, went to the guide, then cancelled out back to the channel .... and got the yellow "lost signal" screen. Tried a few other OTAs and they got the same yellow screen. I waited maybe five minutes by going to satellite channels and trying the OTAs again with no change. Only a reboot "solved" it.


Just got my 622 installed today about 11am. Was flipping through my locals(sd and OTA) about 1730 and mine did the same thing, yellow screen on all OTA. Only thing that fixed it was a restart with the power button. Running 4.03.


----------



## lujan

Hall said:


> My 622 lost all OTA tuners/signal for no obvious reason. I had it on my CBS station, went to the guide, then cancelled out back to the channel .... and got the yellow "lost signal" screen. Tried a few other OTAs and they got the same yellow screen. I waited maybe five minutes by going to satellite channels and trying the OTAs again with no change. Only a reboot "solved" it.


I had the same thing happen to me. See post #455.


----------



## lujan

Hall said:


> My 622 lost all OTA tuners/signal for no obvious reason. I had it on my CBS station, went to the guide, then cancelled out back to the channel .... and got the yellow "lost signal" screen. Tried a few other OTAs and they got the same yellow screen. I waited maybe five minutes by going to satellite channels and trying the OTAs again with no change. Only a reboot "solved" it.


I had the same thing happen to me. See post #455. Should I call E* about it or do they already know about this one?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

I do also notice that I get slight pixelation watchin OTA on the 622 as opposed to none on my Sony tv. I generally have 100 signal strength across the board. E* definitely needs to do some fine tuning on the tuner.


----------



## Hall

lujan said:


> I had the same thing happen to me. See post #455. Should I call E* about it or do they already know about this one?


 You mentioned so many other little details I didn't read your post that closely originally.....

Call E* ?? No point.... There's clearly issues with OTA in L4.01 and L4.03. Are these related ?? Probably in some manner they are.


----------



## gnm313-1

Has anyone tried deleting a dishpass timer? From the edit timers screen, when you check the timers to delete, they don't delete on the first click of "delete", you need to click on delete a second time before they go away. A mere annoyance, but definitely a bug and repeatable.


----------



## Hall

This sometimes happens with regular timers too. I reported it to Dish and they said they know about it.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Hall said:


> This sometimes happens with regular timers too. I reported it to Dish and they said they know about it.


Being I just switched from D* to E*. How does one report issues? Is this board reviewed by E* employees as the D* board is reviewed by D* employees?


----------



## Hall

I first saw this happen with the so-called L4.01 "public" beta. You were given an e-mail address to report issues to and that's what I used.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Hall said:


> I first saw this happen with the so-called L4.01 "public" beta. You were given an e-mail address to report issues to and that's what I used.


K. Thanks.


----------



## lujan

lujan said:


> I had a strange one happen last night. I was watching my local ABC OTA station. The audio went out on the station so I switched it over to the satellite SD station in the 8000 range. The audio was fine there. When I went to switch it back to the OTA station, I got the message that it was searching for the satellite first 129 and then 110 (you know, the one with 1 out of 5). Then I would try to switch OTA stations and I would get the OTA station acquisition message. This kept on going for about a minute and it would never get to 5 out of 5. I had a recording scheduled for 7:00pm and it was about 6:59 so I just did a front panel reset and everything seemed to work after that. I've never seen this strange occurance before. Anyone else seen this?


Well, it seems like more and more problems are ocurring with L4.03. I wish I could change by vote on the poll. Last night when I went to watch "The Daily Show", I pressed the DVR button twice as normal. It showed it on the recorded list as 34 minutes long. I pressed the event and clicked on "Start Over" as normal. It showed 0:34 on the top left of the window but inside the smaller window where it shows the Time Left, it indicated 0:00. I've heard of people talking about 0 second recordings, but it had never happeded to me. Only now with the L4.03 update. I'm going to send this to the bugs email address that we were given when the L4.01 came out with a copy to the dishquality address.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

They really need to fix the OTA tuner. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ron Barry

elwaylite said:


> Being I just switched from D* to E*. How does one report issues? Is this board reviewed by E* employees as the D* board is reviewed by D* employees?


First off.. We are not affeliated with E*.

If you hang out a while, It should become obvious that E* does wonder around this board and at times have worked with users that have reported problems here both on a individual level or as a group as Hall indicated.

A good recent examples was that some of the users here were asked to participate in issues with loosing OTA completely which eventually became the L4.04 release. Another example is the one Hall gave where the community was asked to early participents in L4.01.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Ron Barry said:


> First off.. We are not affeliated with E*.
> 
> If you hang out a while, It should become obvious that E* does wonder around this board and at times have worked with users that have reported problems here both on a individual level or as a group as Hall indicated.
> 
> A good recent examples was that some of the users here were asked to participate in issues with loosing OTA completely which eventually became the L4.04 release. Another example is the one Hall gave where the community was asked to early participents in L4.01.


Thats cool, I kinda figured they did. One thing I liked about the HR20 forum was being able to help resolve issues and make it a better dvr.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Ok. Little more detail on the OTA issues.

Fox- Freq 40 UHF 
622 Tuner signal is same as tv(97-100), no issues

CBS- Freq 47 UHF
622 Tuner signal is about 8 numbers lower than the tv(88 on 622;95-97 on tv), usually one yellow screen per 1 hour episode

ABC- Freq 34 UHF
622 Tuner signal is same as tv(98), no issues

NBC- Freq 50 UHF
622 Tuner signal is same as tv(98-100), pixelates once very quickly every 2 minutes or so. Yellow loss of signal screen is about 4-5 times per hour and lasts about 3-5 seconds. I can watch 30 minutes of a program with the 622 then swap to the tv and the tv has no issues.

Seems like after further investigation my 622 just does not like NBC OTA.


----------



## Mr.72

elwaylite, are there any other channels PRESENT? I don't mean, are there any other channels YOU ARE WATCHING. I mean, are there other signals being broadcast?

I suspect the problem with ch. 50 may be very much related to the Austin KTBC problem ... I think the 622 may have a problem with distortion or noise or bandwidth at the high end of the UHF spectrum in the preamplifier and it is exacerbated by the presence of strong lower- or mid-band UHF (like your ch. 34), causing this intermittent drop behavior regardless of signal level.

Try an attenuator. You should be able to use the one that came with the 622 for the RF remote antenna.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Mr.72 said:


> elwaylite, are there any other channels PRESENT? I don't mean, are there any other channels YOU ARE WATCHING. I mean, are there other signals being broadcast?
> 
> I suspect the problem with ch. 50 may be very much related to the Austin KTBC problem ... I think the 622 may have a problem with distortion or noise or bandwidth at the high end of the UHF spectrum in the preamplifier and it is exacerbated by the presence of strong lower- or mid-band UHF (like your ch. 34), causing this intermittent drop behavior regardless of signal level.
> 
> Try an attenuator. You should be able to use the one that came with the 622 for the RF remote antenna.


If I understand you correctly, my answer would be that there is another channel being broadcast. The local NBC affiliate also owns The CW. So NBC is on 2.1 and CW is on 2.2.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Ok, I tried the attenuator and it dropped signal from 100 to 75. Still had random pixelation. What about the UHF antenna and the remote, any this could mess with the UHF signal coming in?


----------



## Mr.72

no the UHF antena & remote probably doesn't fix it.

And the question I had about other channels was like, is there like a Spanish language channel (on a different frequency) or some VHF channels or something that you don't watch, but may be interfering with the signal for the ones you do watch.

SQ of 75 should be solid. Anything over 70 should get a consistent lock.

What kind of antenna are you using?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Mr.72 said:


> no the UHF antena & remote probably doesn't fix it.
> 
> And the question I had about other channels was like, is there like a Spanish language channel (on a different frequency) or some VHF channels or something that you don't watch, but may be interfering with the signal for the ones you do watch.
> 
> SQ of 75 should be solid. Anything over 70 should get a consistent lock.
> 
> What kind of antenna are you using?


A large 81 element (lowes/phillips) in my attic. Has been great, gets me darn near 100's on everything. The pixelation on NBC is not that big of a deal as I really never watch NBC. Just is slightly annoying when I have to.


----------



## Mr.72

Well I finally experienced my first problems with 4.0x last night.

It was a confluence of events that I think just stacked up so the DVR couldn't handle it any more. First, it was recording on TNTHD when a mondo thunderstorm blew through. Looks like we lost part of the recording due to rain fade. We began watching the show before it was finished recording. It was the Spurs-Nuggets game. The rain fade break in the program occurred so that it landed in the middle of half time so I tried to FFW through halftime, overshot the start of the 3rd quarter and hit play, then skip-back, then it rebooted.

When it booted back up, I returned back to the recording and FFW to the same spot. Unfortunately I hit skip back again a few minutes later, rebooted again. This time, I learned my lesson. Skip back = reboot.

We did get one other random reboot.

I am still having the problem where it will not record sequential shows on the same channel using the same tuner. Not a big deal, but kind of a pain.


----------



## Hall

In the "All HD" program guide, Dish includes OTA digitals (whether or not they're HD). No big deal.... In the My Recordings list, if you record something from Discovery HD, HGTV HD, etc, etc, they watermark the entry with "HD". Why do they not watermark my local digital OTA recordings with "HD" also ??


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Hall said:


> In the "All HD" program guide, Dish includes OTA digitals (whether or not they're HD). No big deal.... In the My Recordings list, if you record something from Discovery HD, HGTV HD, etc, etc, they watermark the entry with "HD". Why do they not watermark my local digital OTA recordings with "HD" also ??


Yeah, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## SMosher

screeeeeeeeeeeechhh ... POP .. REBOOT! .... 

Same stats and setup as before. This is getting friggin frustrating. E* needs to fix this.


----------



## titansky

Called customer service on April 29 after my HDMI video went away (only see lines jumping. audio works). Have used it for almost a year without problems. Patrick at CS advised the problem is L403 software and Dish is working on fixing it. I called CS again today (5/4). Nancy in CS advised no date for fix. Is anyone else experiencing lost of HDMI due to L403? Very irritating to lose video!! Dish not reacting quickly to solve from my point of view.

My setup is a VIP622, Sony 55" HDTV, and Denon receiver.


----------



## ChuckA

If your HDMI connection worked and then quit working, this is a hardware problem. All the software updates in the world will not fix it. Continue calling CSRs and telling them you HDMI connector on the back of the 622 is broken until they send you a new box. This is a well known problem and they should not be telling you it is a software issue.


----------



## ebaltz

SMosher said:


> screeeeeeeeeeeechhh ... POP .. REBOOT! ....
> 
> Same stats and setup as before. This is getting friggin frustrating. E* needs to fix this.


Agreed!

It happens at least once a night, right during my viewing time. Same for me, same basic things happening. "C" machine with SMART Status 255.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Well, after getting through some recordings from the week, all my OTA channels were recorded flawlessly without pixelation except for NBC. For whatever reason my 622 does not like the NBC affiliate here.


----------



## Hall

"SMART Status 255" ?? What do you think the significance of that is ?? According to this page, http://www.almico.com/sfarticle.php?id=2, "255" isn't even a valid value.

Mine has the same and I've *never* gotten anything I'd call a BSOD or this "screech".


----------



## ebaltz

Hall said:


> "SMART Status 255" ?? What do you think the significance of that is ?? According to this page, http://www.almico.com/sfarticle.php?id=2, "255" isn't even a valid value.
> 
> Mine has the same and I've *never* gotten anything I'd call a BSOD or this "screech".


Well some have said it is an error code, but its custom, so we have no way of knowing.


----------



## P Smith

Of just default value [0xFF] after cleaning NVRAM or installed new chip at manufacturing plant.


----------



## Ron Barry

Hard to tell at this point. Could be a clue or just a red herring. I have the same code on one of my 622s. I have had two reported audio issues from the wife but the descriptions were vague so hard to tell what they are. 

Personally, my theory is that during the download and update process something is not getting completely cleared that results in introducing some instability. This is a guess like others and at this point it is hard to tell the frequency each person is getting. Some are getting one a night, others have seen it once or twice, others have seen it zero times.

At this point... I don't think we have anything near a smoking gun. I have not read any reports of people that have swapped out receivers and had the problem disappear or re-occur. Few of these type of reports might highly reduce the possibility of user interaction patterns as a cause.


----------



## Aliens

Sorry to beat a dead horse, but will they ever fix the loss of audio after FF/RW during recorded playback? Why is this one so difficult for them to address?


----------



## Ron Barry

Do you have a reproducible set of steps Aliens? I do this all the time and don't run into it. Having a set of reproducible steps is huge in terms of getting something fixed... If they can't reproducible locally it is very hard to fix.


----------



## Aliens

Sorry, Ron. I should have said skip and replay. I’m pretty sure I remember seeing this as a known issue a long time ago. 


If I hit the skip button 3, 4, or 5 times as an example, I’m guessing I lose audio about 1/3rd of the time. In order to resume audio I hit pause and then play. Thanks.


----------



## srrobinson2

Ever since 4.x was released, I've experienced OTA signal loss repeatedly on my recorded shows. I cannot watch a 60 minute show without seeing 4-5 signal loss popup screens.

Any suggestions or hope?


----------



## Jason Whiddon

srrobinson2 said:


> Ever since 4.x was released, I've experienced OTA signal loss repeatedly on my recorded shows. I cannot watch a 60 minute show without seeing 4-5 signal loss popup screens.
> 
> Any suggestions or hope?


I guess Im a lucky one. I've had it for a week and recorded prob 10 ota hd programs and have not had an issue yet. My unit is a refurb and only has issues with random pixelation on NBC.


----------



## elmc

Ever since 4.03 my mother and sister who have 622s both have problems with the same local ABC station pixelating every few minutes. They say that channel is unwatchable. My mother can watch it thru her TVs HD tuner no problem. It is only when she watches it thru the 622. I have seen it rarely with my 622, not as often as they do.


----------



## MNipper

Sorry if I missed this in my Search, but I didn't see it discussed......

Two days ago, I had an incredibly annoying problem come out of nowhere on 4.03. Specifically, after the scheduled 3AM reboot, it simply starts recording on both Sat tuners. When I turn on the TV the next morning, I find that it has about 4 hours of continuous recording going on each tuner (no breaks for programming, or anything). Unfortunately, one of them is always an HD recording, which means that it is rapidly consuming the available space on the unit.

I've never seen this before now, and it continues to do this each day since I first found the problem. I have to manually kill each recording and then delete them. I'm not sure what it would do if it actually came to a point where one of the "real" timers needed to fire.

Anyway... I'd love to know if anyone has seen this behavior, and/or what you may have done to get around it.

Thx for your time & input!


----------



## karspur

MNipper said:


> Sorry if I missed this in my Search, but I didn't see it discussed......
> 
> Two days ago, I had an incredibly annoying problem come out of nowhere on 4.03. Specifically, after the scheduled 3AM reboot, it simply starts recording on both Sat tuners. When I turn on the TV the next morning, I find that it has about 4 hours of continuous recording going on each tuner (no breaks for programming, or anything). Unfortunately, one of them is always an HD recording, which means that it is rapidly consuming the available space on the unit.
> 
> I've never seen this before now, and it continues to do this each day since I first found the problem. I have to manually kill each recording and then delete them. I'm not sure what it would do if it actually came to a point where one of the "real" timers needed to fire.
> 
> Anyway... I'd love to know if anyone has seen this behavior, and/or what you may have done to get around it.
> 
> Thx for your time & input!


This sounds pretty close to the problem I have been having, discussion under "strange recordings". I thought it was solved at first, but now am still having the problem and haven't been able to resolve it yet!


----------



## Scott Spillers

Hall said:


> In the "All HD" program guide, Dish includes OTA digitals (whether or not they're HD). No big deal.... In the My Recordings list, if you record something from Discovery HD, HGTV HD, etc, etc, they watermark the entry with "HD". Why do they not watermark my local digital OTA recordings with "HD" also ??


I also wish they would put the 'HD' icon on the OTA recordings and next to the OTA channels in the guide (although they are already yellow). The 'HD' icon really only tells you that it came from a digital source. Of course all of the OTA channels received by the ATSC turner are digital. The programming from any digital source can be in SD or any HD format.


----------



## tnsprin

Scott Spillers said:


> I also wish they would put the 'HD' icon on the OTA recordings and next to the OTA channels in the guide (although they are already yellow). The 'HD' icon really only tells you that it came from a digital source. Of course all of the OTA channels received by the ATSC turner are digital. The programming from any digital source can be in SD or any HD format.


There is the more important question, do they consider and record a OTA (hopefully HD) program in their prefer HD decision when recording a program match. Or will they pick the Satellite SD instead.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Is there anyone out there still running L4.03? I was told that L4.05 is going to spool to everyone and just wanted to see if that is now the case.


----------



## tomcrown1

I still have the L4.03 in San Francisco


----------



## P Smith

Rob Glasser said:


> Is there anyone out there still running L4.03? I was told that L4.05 is going to spool to everyone and just wanted to see if that is now the case.


Was told ?!

It's in the air ! Read this http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=942634&postcount=19


----------



## Rob Glasser

P Smith said:


> Was told ?!
> 
> It's in the air ! Read this http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=942634&postcount=19


Yes, I was told, 2 days ago, had nothing to do with your post, but thanks for posting the information.


----------

